# Fenix E01, any info?



## Sharpy_swe (Mar 25, 2008)

I saw this at edforums, Fenix Introduces the E01

Does any one have any more info about this flashlight?


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 25, 2008)

holy crap! that looks nice.....seriously....4sevens! when when when!?

look like the Jet-u crossed with the Arc-Gs

Crenshaw


----------



## datiLED (Mar 25, 2008)

Super cool! I am in!


----------



## hayhay (Mar 25, 2008)

Ahhh! I can't see it! Can someone post a picture?


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Mar 25, 2008)

hayhay said:


> Ahhh! I can't see it! Can someone post a picture?



Same here. I had to register to see it, but am awaiting approval. . .


----------



## cv3po (Mar 25, 2008)

I just joined edcforums and am awaiting approval. Can someone please tell me the specs on this light? Thanks much!


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## hayhay (Mar 25, 2008)

Sharpy_swe said:


>





Thanks much! Does it say anything about the led used in it?


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 25, 2008)

Aww crap, just paid $40 for arc aaa with DS, now this thing comes out with GS and only $15. ARRGG!


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Mar 25, 2008)

(Cut'n & pasted from the link above)*


Introduction of Fenix™ E01 Flashlight *_ 

The Fenix E01, a perfect portable mini LED flashlight, with negligible volume and weight, can be put into your purse, pocket or simply be fastened onto your keychain. It could serve you as your reliable companion at any time. Though it is compact in volume, the Fenix E01 has amazing performances. You will be marveled at its excellent brightness and extraordinary long runtime, high reliability & durability, outstanding water resistance and its exquisite workmanship. All these make it become your best choice to add to a flashlight collection or to give as gift or to serve as your close companion.

*Features*

• Utilizes a Nichia white GS LED with a life of 100,000 hours
• Constant brightness: 10 Lumens
• Uses one 1.5V AAA ( Alkaline, Ni-MH, Lithium ) battery, inexpensive and widely available
• 7.1cm (Length) x 1.4cm (Diameter)
• 21-hour working time ( 11-hour sun mode plus 10-hour moon mode)
• Made of aircraft grade aluminum
• Durable Type III hard anodized finish
• 14-gram weight (excluding batteries)
• Waterproof to IPX-8 Standard
• Reliable twist switch
• Capable of standing up securely on a flat surface to serve as a candle

*Operation*
Turn the head of the flashlight clockwise to turn on the flashlight. A counter clockwise turn will then switch it off.
_


----------



## WadeF (Mar 25, 2008)

Funny thing is I just ordered a E0 the other week, just before they went on sale. 

That's okay though, it was still pretty cheap.  Now I'll be able to compare the old E0 to the new E01! Can't wait.


----------



## kevinm (Mar 25, 2008)

It says Nichia GS (a 5mm). 10 lumens for 21 hours; 11 sun and 10 moon mode. $13-15. If they chose a good bin for the emitter, these could be really nice.

Kevin


----------



## WadeF (Mar 25, 2008)

kevinm said:


> It says Nichia GS (a 5mm). 10 lumens for 21 hours; 11 sun and 10 moon mode. $13-15. If they chose a good bin for the emitter, these could be really nice.
> 
> Kevin


 

I think it's 10 lumens for 11 hours in the sun mode, then it drops out of regulation and gives 10 more hours in moon mode, which will be less than 10 lumens.


----------



## lightknight (Mar 25, 2008)

Can't see anything exciting in 10 lumens. And it's not even shorter than a P1D. But 17 times dimmer.


----------



## geek4christ (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I am definitely in for one of these. Looks very nice.

And I thought I wanted an Arc


----------



## WadeF (Mar 25, 2008)

lightknight said:


> Can't see anything exciting in 10 lumens. And it's not even shorter than a P1D. But 17 times dimmer.


 
It's meant to be a small AAA light that gives usable light for a long period of time. Think of it as an emergancy keychain light, etc. 

LOD-CE 11 Lumens(8.5hrs) 

LOD on low has similar output, but after 8.5hrs it will leave you in the dark. The E01 gives 10 lumens for longer then 8.5hrs, and then gives you another 10 hours of moon mode. 

Compare it to the highly regarded ARC with a GS LED:

Minimum Output10.5 Lumens (new GS LED)Minimum Runtime (alkaline)5 hours to 50% 


The Arc will be down to 50% output (5 lumens) after about 5 hours, while the E01 is claiming to be to 10 lumens for 11 hours.

See why some people are excited?


----------



## geek4christ (Mar 25, 2008)

Well said, WadeF. That sums up my excitement pretty well.


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't think it can manage light any better than arc, probably counting sun mode till say 10%.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Mar 25, 2008)

I must say I am quite impressed! Maybe the cheap Arc-AAA killer? 
I'll wait for reviews and then probably order a pair. 
Finally something with knurling and it doesn't have the "cheap look".


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Mar 25, 2008)

geek4christ said:


> And I thought I wanted an Arc



+1 on that


----------



## WadeF (Mar 25, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> I don't think it can manage light any better than arc, probably counting sun mode till say 10%.


 
I've been toying with the idea of ordering a new ARC, maybe with the GS. If I get a E01 as well, I could pop a fresh cell in each, and let 'em go at it. 

Also we should consider the Arc maybe a true 10.5 lumens out the front, and the E01 is less than 10 lumens out the front. If that's the case, that's one way the E01 would offer longer run times. 

----- UPDATE:

I took the plunge, I ordered a new Arc GS AAA, now I just have to wait for the E01.  I still have my original AAA Arc, but it's dim and purple. Hoping the GS is whiter, we'll see.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 25, 2008)

Seriously, 4sevens, how about it?



Crenshaw


----------



## nerdgineer (Mar 25, 2008)

[Edit] Never mind. I'm pretty sure the E01 is the "good" kind of twisty and not what I thought...

Gonna be a class killer, I think...


----------



## 4sevens (Mar 25, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> Seriously, 4sevens, how about it?
> 
> 
> 
> Crenshaw


Be patient  We'll announce when it's listed on the store
sometime today. Here's a little easter egg.... We're offering them in a
variety of colors


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 25, 2008)

omg..YAY! i may just have to deposit some cash in the bank to send paypal..waiting for my pay next week just seems to long...

Crenshaw


----------



## dilbert (Mar 25, 2008)

:naughty:looks nice! I just got two E0s on closeout... but somehow I can still justify this one.


----------



## Drywolf (Mar 25, 2008)

$15.00? One ARC-GS or 4 X E01 GS's...


:thinking::thinking:


----------



## WadeF (Mar 25, 2008)

Drywolf said:


> $15.00? One ARC-GS or 4 X E01 GS's...
> 
> 
> :thinking::thinking:


 
I think the E01 will be more than $15. The E0's were on closeout for like $10-15.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Mar 25, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Be patient  We'll announce when it's listed on the store
> sometime today. Here's a little easter egg.... We're offering them in a
> variety of colors


 
:rock::buddies::twothumbs

All of my friends want at least one E01. Prepare for a big order :naughty:.


----------



## warlord (Mar 25, 2008)

I would be surprised but very happy if they came out for $15 or less...



WadeF said:


> ----- UPDATE:
> I took the plunge, I ordered a new Arc GS AAA, now I just have to wait for the E01.  I still have my original AAA Arc, but it's dim and purple. Hoping the GS is whiter, we'll see.



This should be a good review.


----------



## Drywolf (Mar 25, 2008)

Cut and paste....



*Fenix Introduces the E01 (AAA light) *
« *on:* *Today* at 11:06:33 AM »


 
Hey guys, my name is Daniel with Fenix Outfitters and I am happy to announce the release of the Fenix E01 (E0 Replacement). The light is released today and will be available the first week in April. This is a great economical replacement of the E0 and will retail for approximately $13.00-15.00!

Please let me know if you have any questions...

*Introduction of Fenix™ E01 Flashlight *

The Fenix E01, a perfect portable mini LED flashlight, with negligible volume and weight, can be put into your purse, pocket or simply be fastened onto your keychain. It could serve you as your reliable companion at any time. Though it is compact in volume, the Fenix E01 has amazing performances. You will be marveled at its excellent brightness and extraordinary long runtime, high reliability & durability, outstanding water resistance and its exquisite workmanship. All these make it become your best choice to add to a flashlight collection or to give as gift or to serve as your close companion.

*Features*

• Utilizes a Nichia white GS LED with a life of 100,000 hours
• Constant brightness: 10 Lumens
• Uses one 1.5V AAA ( Alkaline, Ni-MH, Lithium ) battery, inexpensive and widely available
• 7.1cm (Length) x 1.4cm (Diameter)
• 21-hour working time ( 11-hour sun mode plus 10-hour moon mode)
• Made of aircraft grade aluminum
• Durable Type III hard anodized finish
• 14-gram weight (excluding batteries)
• Waterproof to IPX-8 Standard
• Reliable twist switch
• Capable of standing up securely on a flat surface to serve as a candle

*Operation*
Turn the head of the flashlight clockwise to turn on the flashlight. A counter clockwise turn will then switch it off.

I guess we should know soon.


----------



## TONY M (Mar 25, 2008)

Great, I was looking for a new AAA EDC just like this!

PS. Does anyone know where I could get an E0? I might still want one even after this announcement!


----------



## Jarl (Mar 25, 2008)

Fenix, I love you 

I'm just wishing they kept it at about 5 lumens, but with a longer runtime. 10 is too much for late night toilet runs. Also hoping there's no blue spot in the middle like with the current E0's.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2008)

TONY M said:


> Great, I was looking for a new AAA EDC just like this!
> 
> PS. Does anyone know where I could get an E0? I might still want one even after this announcement!




We should be getting some more in in the next week or so.


----------



## steel (Mar 25, 2008)

hi 

i am in for a couple got a eo but not really enough light for my needs, like the new look too:thumbsup:

hope it comes in natural???


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2008)

https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_69_49&products_id=445


----------



## BigBluefish (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice. If it's under $20, this will be my first AAA light. EO/E1 -not enough. LOD CE Q4 - too much (too many levels, too many $$$). Hmm. Maybe one of these AND a P1-CE, and I won't need to get that Olight T10. 

Yeah, right. 

AND IT COMES IN PURPLE!!!!! Dang. Now I have to buy 2.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 25, 2008)

lol!! solitaire killer anyone...holy sh**, looks great, another hit from fenix...

and the zebralight too? you guys are the best...serious...

Crenshaw


----------



## dilbert (Mar 25, 2008)

Ooooh... purple. Finally a light that I'll be able to get my wife to carry.


----------



## BigBluefish (Mar 25, 2008)

dilbert said:


> Ooooh... purple. Finally a light that I'll be able to get my wife to carry.


 
Yup. What he said.


----------



## warlord (Mar 25, 2008)

4/14 for the colors huh? That's not too long...


----------



## Daniel_sk (Mar 25, 2008)

Does CP8 discount code work if I order two ore more of them? (over 20$)


----------



## WadeF (Mar 25, 2008)

They are up! I just ordered a blue and orange. 

https://www.fenix-store.com/index.php?cPath=22_69_49

$15!!!


----------



## BigBluefish (Mar 25, 2008)

warlord said:


> 4/14 for the colors huh? That's not too long...


 
That's good. I've already got lights on the way. I'll be much better off if I wait a month before getting another couple. And one of you other guys can be the guinea pig, in the meantime.


----------



## Thujone (Mar 25, 2008)

Blue Orange and Olive on order!


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 25, 2008)

argh, its night here, gotta wait for morning to deposit money, and then send paypal..

Crenshaw


----------



## PurpleDrazi (Mar 25, 2008)

BigBluefish said:


> AND IT COMES IN PURPLE!!!!! Dang. Now I have to buy 2.



+1 here!



Just received two E0's that that I got on sale . . . looks like I'm going to be placing another order . . .

Francis


----------



## josean (Mar 25, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> I don't think it can manage light any better than arc, probably counting sun mode till say 10%.



As far as I know, the regulation circuits by Fenix are among the best if not just the best ones, so I trust the announced features.

Be sure that I will order several of these as soon as they become available!


----------



## warlord (Mar 25, 2008)

Preordered black and olive. I want these first thing, LOL!

I'm still glad that I got a bunch of E0 for impulse gifts. It's nice to have stuff to give away at a moments notice. My wife likes black better than purple, ! Although she says she'd take a pink or red one if they ever make em.

BTW,"CPF8" works fine for orders of two or more...


----------



## Drywolf (Mar 25, 2008)

Ordered all five!

Products
------------------------------------------------------
1 x *Pre-order/Ships 4/14* Fenix E01 Purple Finish (E01P) = $15.00
1 x *Pre-order/Ships 3/31* Fenix E01 Black Finish (E01B) = $15.00
1 x *Pre-order/Ships 4/14* Fenix E01 Blue Finish (E01Blu) = $15.00
1 x *Pre-order/Ships 3/31* Fenix E01 Olive Finish (E01O) = $15.00
1 x *Pre-order/Ships 4/14* Fenix E01 Orange Finish (E01OR) = $15.00
1 x Add Signature Confirmation (USA only) (sign) = $3.00
------------------------------------------------------
Discount Coupons:CPF8: -$6.24
Sub-Total: $78.00
Total: $71.76

Well there goes my GS refund money...

:twothumbs


----------



## Thujone (Mar 25, 2008)

warlord said:


> Although she says she'd take a pink or red one if they ever make em.




As stupid as it sounds that would sell a ton of them... Pink is the end all for girls, and red will sell well with all the (RED) products available..


----------



## gunga (Mar 25, 2008)

I totally don't need one...


But I will totally get at least one, maybe more.

Olive, blue, nice...


----------



## BigHonu (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice! My wife can retire her Arc and has a choice of colors.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Mar 25, 2008)

Just pre-ordered 3 in olive finish. More later .


----------



## dilbert (Mar 25, 2008)

I couldn't pass up one in *orange* to go in my orange tools pouch.
orange firesteel
orange technicians screwdriver
orange paracord wrapped mini prybar
orange fox 40 micro whistle
orange surgical prep knife
orange fauxton
orange cleaning stick
orange mini bic lighter
and soon... *orange Fenix E01*! :twothumbs


Of course I got one in olive too... 

I'll have to do some convincing at home before I get the purple one for the wife. "see how useful it is"... "don't you want one"... "it comes in purple"


----------



## kavvika (Mar 25, 2008)

Whoa, no way! Fenix, you have my attention, and WILL be getting my money. I knew I was holding out on purchasing an E0 for a reason. I mean, I do have an Arc AAA Camo and new AAA DS, but I _need_ one of these!

Call me blasphemous, but if this new light uses the same great circuit as the old E0, has hard anodizing as durable as an Arc, and has the nice (not blue) tint we've seen with the new Arcs using DS and GS LED's, and stays at only !$15!, I think, no, I *know*, it can knock the Arc AAA off its throne!


----------



## Centropolis (Mar 25, 2008)

Just for comparison's sake, how many lumens is the Maglite AA LED about? I want to know get an idea how bright is 10 lumens by comparing the E01 to the Maglite AA LED.


----------



## lightknight (Mar 25, 2008)

See why some people are excited? [/QUOTE]

Thanks wade. Now I'm excited, too ;-)

Nevertheless I'd personally prefer to edc a P1D Q5. It's not really bigger, has the same runtime on low and is MUCH brighter when neccessary.

But sure... it's a matter of taste and for AAA fans it's a great light.


----------



## Centropolis (Mar 25, 2008)

lightknight said:


> See why some people are excited?



Thanks wade. Now I'm excited, too ;-)

Nevertheless I'd personally prefer to edc a P1D Q5. It's not really bigger, has the same runtime on low and is MUCH brighter when neccessary.

But sure... it's a matter of taste and for AAA fans it's a great light.[/quote]

Yes but the L1D is four times as much! (Q5) 

I have a L2D Q5...I am thinking of whether to spend $24 on an L1D body only....or just buy another L1Dfor $60. Tough choices...for $62 for the L2D....it is a better deal than buying just the L1D for $60??!! No?


----------



## swxb12 (Mar 25, 2008)

Fenix really took the survey comments seriously. 

I wonder if new L0Ds will look like baby-T series too?


----------



## LEDninja (Mar 25, 2008)

Centropolis said:


> Just for comparison's sake, how many lumens is the Maglite AA LED about? I want to know get an idea how bright is 10 lumens by comparing the E01 to the Maglite AA LED.


27.3*1.39=37.947 lumens.
http://flashlightreviews.com/reviews/maglite_minimagled.htm
Note the output of the minimagLED drops from the initial high value. The Fenix E0 (and I expect the same from the E01) output stays flat for 11 hours.
http://flashlightreviews.com/reviews/fenix_e0.htm


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 25, 2008)

Awesome! This light is exactly what I have been looking for! It will replace my EO nicely.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 25, 2008)

Drywolf said:


> Ordered all five!



Atta boy, that's the true CPF spirit


----------



## josean (Mar 25, 2008)

I ordered a purple E01 for my wife, and a Zebralight H50 for me.


----------



## tricker (Mar 25, 2008)

Centropolis said:


> Just for comparison's sake, how many lumens is the Maglite AA LED about? I want to know get an idea how bright is 10 lumens by comparing the E01 to the Maglite AA LED.



thats not really fair at all.......the eo1 is MINISCULE compared to the mag


----------



## Marduke (Mar 25, 2008)

tricker said:


> thats not really fair at all.......the eo1 is MINISCULE compared to the mag



So is the LOD, which can bury the MagLED under 3 times over.


----------



## tricker (Mar 25, 2008)

haha....true, fenix always wins


----------



## Ritch (Mar 25, 2008)

Same length as the ARC AAA but tail stand, a little thicker. The price is hot! I'll try an olive one in the short run ...


----------



## techwg (Mar 25, 2008)

I am going to be buying 2 of these, and if you stand in my way, i will level you like a playing field! Mark my words, 2 of these are mine...


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 25, 2008)

I just knew this one was coming. Fenix are releasing new "must have" stuff faster than I can buy them. Now I have to get the tk10, E01 AND the new "18650 light" they promised. The best thing about the E01/E0 are that they can run on normal alkalines with a totally flat output curve. A PERFECT emergency light.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 25, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> I just knew this one was coming. Fenix are releasing new "must have" stuff faster than I can buy them. Now I have to get the tk10, E01 AND the new "18650 light" they promised. The best thing about the E01/E0 are that they can run on normal alkalines with a totally flat output curve. A PERFECT emergency light.



You're forgetting about the fabled Fenix headlamp in the works.


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 25, 2008)

josean said:


> As far as I know, the regulation circuits by Fenix are among the best if not just the best ones, so I trust the announced features.
> 
> Be sure that I will order several of these as soon asg the number here a bit. they become available!



Best or not, there's no way it can squeeze twice the time compare to arc. Arc's number has been proven to be spot on, give or take a couple of minutes. So I think fenix has been fudging the numbers a bit.


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 25, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Best or not, there's no way it can squeeze twice the time compare to arc. Arc's number has been proven to be spot on, give or take a couple of minutes. So I think fenix has been fudgin


Just take a look at the graph in post #16 here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/135284
over 10 hours of PERFECTLY flat output on a normal alkaline battery. 16!!! hours on a lithium batt. Compare this to a arc graph.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 25, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Best or not, there's no way it can squeeze twice the time compare to arc. Arc's number has been proven to be spot on, give or take a couple of minutes. So I think fenix has been fudgin



Actually, no. Fenix uses constant current regulation, something which Arc does not. The E01 probably uses the same circuit as the E0, since they claim the same runtime figures. 

This is the runtime plot for the E0:
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/fenix_e0.htm
About 9 hours of FLAT regulation, 12.5 hours to 50% (only 11 advertised)

For the Arc:
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/arc_aaa-p.htm
5 hours to 50%, 6.5 hours to 25%, not current regulated.


Both plots are for the CS LED, so the GS should look identical, just scaled upwards nearly double the brightness.


----------



## techwg (Mar 25, 2008)

Will the E01 take lithiums? i dont want to risk breaking this thing.


----------



## dilbert (Mar 25, 2008)

techwg said:


> Will the E01 take lithiums? i dont want to risk breaking this thing.


 


http://www.fenix-store.com said:


> • Uses one 1.5V AAA ( Alkaline, Ni-MH, Lithium ) battery, inexpensive and widely available


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ritch (Mar 25, 2008)

From Fenix Store:

• Uses one 1.5V AAA ( Alkaline, Ni-MH, Lithium ) battery, inexpensive and widely available

> richard


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 25, 2008)

techwg said:


> Will the E01 take lithiums? i dont want to risk breaking this thing.


energizer lithiums (L91) won't be a problem, but don't put 10440's in it. No point in using anything but alks in this anyway, the circuit is great on normal alkalines.


----------



## warlord (Mar 25, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Best or not, there's no way it can squeeze twice the time compare to arc. Arc's number has been proven to be spot on, give or take a couple of minutes. So I think fenix has been fudging the numbers a bit.



I LOL'd! 

re: litihiums...Even the E0's can take lithiums just not the 3.7v ones.


----------



## dilbert (Mar 25, 2008)

I plan to use energizer lithiums in the one that is going in my emergency bag. It gives me a longer shelf life and longer runtime - both great for an emergency light.


----------



## cave dave (Mar 25, 2008)

Marduke said:


> This is the runtime plot for the E0:
> http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/fenix_e0.htm
> About 9 hours of FLAT regulation, 12.5 hours to 50% (only 11 advertised)
> 
> ...



Scroll down the page on each review. The Arc AAA is 73% brighter (at first, but it drops off). Arc drives their LED harder. Back in 3.3 to 5 Lumen days the vast majority of CPF's preferred this. 5 hrs runtime really is a long time for a keychain light. Nowadays with the higher brightness LED I think many would prefer more runtime. Depends on your application.


----------



## josean (Mar 25, 2008)

Marduke said:


> You're forgetting about the fabled Fenix headlamp in the works.



Noooope! I do not want to hear a word about that. I have just bought a couple of hours ago a Zebralight H50-Q5 Headlamp. Right now I have no money for another light


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Mar 25, 2008)

aaarghhhh; why does Fenix price it such as to have blow-out sales? How would I be able to sell my beloved Arc now??

Just kidding! But I am impressed with the aggressive pricing. I have been looking for gift lights and this would be great. I wonder if Fenix would engrave them if I were to put a large order.

- Vikas


----------



## Jarl (Mar 25, 2008)

So, just to clarify, this new GS LED will give a pure white, even, beam, is brighter than nearly all other "low power" AAA lights out there, is practically indestructible, lasts near forever on a single AAA, comes in multiple colours with an unlimited lifetime warranty, it's $15 with an 8% discount and free worldwide shipping and you're NOT EXCITED???

I AM!

vikas: Fenixstore can do engraving for you.


----------



## bhds (Mar 25, 2008)

I dont understand what all the excitement is about:thinking:
No strobe:shakehead
No SOS:shakehead


----------



## NeonLights (Mar 25, 2008)

This won't replace the ARC AAA-P DS on the ti chain around my neck, but I will probably pick up a few for BOB's, different key chains, and for gifts. My only other two Fenixes to date are also single-mode twisty switch models (P1 and P1 CE), and this should complement them very well.


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 25, 2008)

bhds said:


> I dont understand what all the excitement is about:thinking:
> No strobe:shakehead
> No SOS:shakehead


:hairpull:


----------



## WadeF (Mar 25, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Best or not, there's no way it can squeeze twice the time compare to arc. Arc's number has been proven to be spot on, give or take a couple of minutes. So I think fenix has been fudging the numbers a bit.


 
Did you do any testing to back this up? I'll find out when I get my Arc GS and E01. I may try a run time test with akaline AAA's, and then Energizer Lithium AAA's. 

Since the LED's are the same, they should project basically the same beam, so I could take LUX readings from each light at start up, and through out the testing to compare them. If the ARC has more output, then that would explain the shorter run time. If they have the same output and the Fenix runs twice as long, well, then won't that be something?


----------



## IMSabbel (Mar 25, 2008)

$15... thats less than 10€.
This really makes my fingers itchy. Want to buy all of them, or a TK10. Cant decide...


----------



## Centropolis (Mar 25, 2008)

tricker said:


> thats not really fair at all.......the eo1 is MINISCULE compared to the mag


 
Well, I wasn't comparing them to see which one is brighter or better. I just want to get an idea how bright 10 lumens is. The Mag AA LED is the lowest LED light I have. (Well, maybe I can use the low mode in L1.)


----------



## nerdgineer (Mar 25, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Best or not, there's no way it can squeeze twice the time compare to arc. Arc's number has been proven to be spot on, give or take a couple of minutes...


What counts is the area under the runtime curve which is the amount of light squeezed out of the battery. 



Marduke said:


> ...This is the runtime plot for the E0:
> http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/fenix_e0.htm
> ...For the Arc:
> http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/arc_aaa-p.htm
> ...Both plots are for the CS LED...



So I scaled and projected the runtime curve of the E0 onto the Arc AAA curve. I get an eyeball estimate that the E0 squeezes about 40% more light out of an AAA battery than the Arc AAA does when comparing their curves down to the 25% output points. The shape of the E0 tail past the 25% point is not shown; but if you guesstimate it, it might add another 10% to the E0 output. 

I can't show the projection as it plagiarizes Quickbeam's runtime figures, so FWIW...


----------



## carrot (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks great. I will miss the old E0 body design though. Too bad I just picked up a few Arcs and E0's... I will have to wait awhile. I'd like to see a pic of the E01 with its predecessor the E0 Dart, if 4sevens would be so kind...


----------



## GarageBoy (Mar 25, 2008)

I want the AA version (please tell me theres an AA version)


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 25, 2008)

GarageBoy said:


> I want the AA version (please tell me theres an AA version)


I have been thinking about an AA version too. I'm even thinking about making one, with the circuit from a E0. It would be the perfect survival light. About 3 times the runtime, and aa's are even more easy to find than aaa's. (we DO have the L1D on low, flat output with alks). What I love most about the E0/E01 is that the circuit works soooo good with alkalines. It's the only light I have that can run down an alkaline without choking on it.


----------



## paulr (Mar 25, 2008)

Jarl said:


> So, just to clarify, this new GS LED will give a pure white, even, beam, is brighter than nearly all other "low power" AAA lights out there, is practically indestructible, lasts near forever on a single AAA, comes in multiple colours with an unlimited lifetime warranty, it's $15 with an 8% discount and free worldwide shipping and you're NOT EXCITED???



I wouldn't exactly say "excited" but this is an interesting development, yet another Arc AAA style light. No I don't believe the beam will be "pure white" or "even", it will be just like any other 5mm Nichia, blueish and uneven, and (because of the rectangular die) also oval shaped instead of round. But it will be a little brighter than earlier leds at the same power level. it will have flat regulation for those who like that. It will run at lower power than the Arc, so less lumens out the front (look at old threads about "torch lumens" vs "bulb lumens" for explanation) though the battery will last longer. The multiple colors are all ugly except for black and maybe purple, and I already have about a half dozen black 1aaa lights. Fenix's idea of HA3 has always been softer than Arc or Surefire, though we'll see how it goes this time. I also find the E01's styling a little bit busy, with the milled flats and markings. But, at $15 it's sure to be a popular seller in this category. I guess I'll order one in purple (I'm not crazy about purple but it looks like it came out nicely) but I would have liked if they offered it in red.

Update: ordered one in blue. That one looks ok and I like blue better than purple.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 25, 2008)

Holy crap, this thread has gotta be right up there with the E1b one...4 pages in what...8 hours? less?

Fenix is really making a statement...they are a true force to be reckoned with...

Crenshaw


----------



## jugg2 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah, Fenix makes some awsome lights. I am definately picking up at least two of these, but at least they don't come out till April, that will give me time to recover from my L1 purchase, lol.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 25, 2008)

and . . . .

It's 2mm *shorter* than the Fenix E1 model !
(which was claimed to be 12 Lumens)



and . . . .

The GS emitter looks to be _nicely recessed _in *this* light. 




but . . . .

I'm afraid the ol' "Chapstick cap diffuser" trick might no longer fit. :sigh:

_Edited to add_: 
Oops, that fit the (old) E1, *not* the E0. Nevermind. 
_EndEdit_



Oh, and *lotsa' kudos to Fenix* for the variety of *pretty colors *!

:twothumbs





Hey, Mag Instrument: are you *payin' attention here* ? ? ?

:devil:


_


----------



## HoopleHead (Mar 25, 2008)

nice, will definitely be picking one up, to add to my E0 and 2 arcs!


----------



## warlord (Mar 25, 2008)

RED and GREEN versions now listed at the fenix store... I hope this isn't an error!!!:thumbsup:

So those of you who think you've ordered one of each, you have two more to order! LOL!:twothumbs


----------



## HoopleHead (Mar 25, 2008)

LOVE that it tailstands too, a huge issue with me for Arcs. and at $15 seems like a steal, gonna order one now!


edit: ordered a black E01, a black TK10, and a clear keep-2-go tube lol. sheesh :naughty:


----------



## Cydonia (Mar 25, 2008)

Whoa, crazy busy thread and manic excitement! 
I don't have a single AAA light of any kind - so this might be my first one.
Of course I'll wait for reviews and user pictures / beam shots before ordering one...hardly necessary considering it's just a GS LED, but you know  (in black anodizing please!)

If this came in AA size it would also be interesting.


----------



## LA OZ (Mar 26, 2008)

This is a surprise from Fenix. I think they will sell a lot of these. The price is just right. I was wondering whether the coloured one is TypeIII hard anodised as previously they could not offer that. I can't resist anymore. I will go for the Orange and maybe a Green one as well. CPF8 does not work .


----------



## Daekar (Mar 26, 2008)

That's funny, it worked for me...
I just pulled the trigger on a purple one for my future mother-in-law. ​


----------



## neoseikan (Mar 26, 2008)

$15 for such a light is great.
This is a new step to be a more successful producer.


----------



## Ble (Mar 26, 2008)

LA OZ said:


> CPF8 does not work



As far as I know this code is only valid for $20 or more.

There was a 10% PREORDER10 code, but this one do not work with the E01.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 26, 2008)

Ordered a red and orange.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 26, 2008)

Ble said:


> As far as I know this code is only valid for $20 or more.
> 
> There was a 10% PREORDER10 code, but this one do not work with the E01.




That's why you order TWO or MORE lights and use it!!


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 26, 2008)

In the Fenix customer survey I asked for a new E0 with a better LED. It looks like they listened. My E0 is still going strong after 1 1/2 years. It is looking like I might have to replace it with one of the cool colors and it's cheaper than the original.:twothumbs


----------



## niteflare (Mar 26, 2008)

Just ordered 1 for myself and plenty to give as gifts 

This will be my 'real' flashlight.

------------------------
1 x *Pre-order/Ships 4/14* Fenix E01 Blue Finish (E01Blu) = $15.00
1 x *Pre-order/Ships 3/31* Fenix E01 Olive Finish (E01O) = $15.00
1 x *Pre-order/Ships 4/14* Fenix E01 Orange Finish (E01OR) = $15.00
2 x *Pre-order/Ships 3/31* Fenix E01 Black Finish (E01B) = $30.00
------------------------------------------------------


Thanks Fenix!


----------



## Thujone (Mar 26, 2008)

I do not see the red and green listed... Must have yanked it.


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 26, 2008)

I was ready to buy an E0, but now I'm going to get some E01s - a blue one for myself and a purple one for my wife.


----------



## techwg (Mar 26, 2008)

i am wondering if the anodizing will be thicker or stronger to resist from dings and scratches... my e0 looks like its from world war 1


----------



## sino (Mar 26, 2008)

Does anyone know if the $15 price an introductory, pre-order sale price? I'm tempted to wait until reviews come out before ordering, but on the other hand I don't want to miss out on a great price. 

Like the other poster asking about output comparisons to the Mag LED, I'd also like to know just how bright 10 lumins is. Isn't the E0 about 5 lumins? So the E01 would be twice as bright as that? Have I got that right?

Stepping back, it's kind of pathetic that a bunch of grown men and women are so excited about this light, but it really does sound fantastic and I'm right in there with ya'll eagerly anticipating its arrival. :laughing:


----------



## swxb12 (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm sure they saved some dough on anodizing since they started doing it themselves, but $5 bucks cheaper than E0? Hm...

Can't complain though.


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 26, 2008)

nerdgineer said:


> What counts is the area under the runtime curve which is the amount of light squeezed out of the battery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




E0 is only half as bright as arc tested, so longer runtime is expected. But in this case both e01 and arc gs claim 10 lumen.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> E0 is only half as bright as arc tested, so longer runtime is expected. But in this case both e01 and arc gs claim 10 lumen.




Depends on which ARC you are referring to. FLR's review is based off the CS, same as the E0. Also, emitter lumens and OTF lumens are slightly different here. Also, the Arc starts out a bit brighter, but quickly drops with no regulation. The Fenix (E0 compared to Arc CS, E01 compared to Arc GS) may start out a bit dimmer, but for most of the runtime, is actually much brighter than the Arc since the E0/E01 has tabetop regulation.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2008)

Thujone said:


> I do not see the red and green listed... Must have yanked it.




We are working on solidifying the Red and Green E01's stock. 

Just keep an eye out!

-Matt


----------



## C4LED (Mar 26, 2008)

sino said:


> I'd also like to know just how bright 10 lumins is.



I'm thinking 10 L. would be about as bright as an Inova X1 Gen 2. Thoughts?


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 26, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Depends on which ARC you are referring to. FLR's review is based off the CS, same as the E0. Also, emitter lumens and OTF lumens are slightly different here. Also, the Arc starts out a bit brighter, but quickly drops with no regulation. The Fenix (E0 compared to Arc CS, E01 compared to Arc GS) may start out a bit dimmer, but for most of the runtime, is actually much brighter than the Arc since the E0/E01 has tabetop regulation.


Exactly, if fenix is brighter than arc most of the time (we are talking about cs vs. cs, or gs vs. gs here), it should use MORE power. Since we know arc's time estimation is accurate, fenix cannot have twice the runtime arc has, which leads to my original guess of fenix must have fudged with runtime on this one.


----------



## meuge (Mar 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Exactly, if fenix is brighter than arc most of the time (we are talking about cs vs. cs, or gs vs. gs here), it should use MORE power. Since we know arc's time estimation is accurate, fenix cannot have twice the runtime arc has, which leads to my original guess of fenix must have fudged with runtime on this one.


They've never done that before. 

On the other hand, you're forgetting that the efficiency of the driver is very important.


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Exactly, if fenix is brighter than arc most of the time (we are talking about cs vs. cs, or gs vs. gs here), it should use MORE power. Since we know arc's time estimation is accurate, fenix cannot have twice the runtime arc has, which leads to my original guess of fenix must have fudged with runtime on this one.


I can't see what you mean when you say "fudged with runtime". The runtime and output have been tested by numerous individuals and it's about the same every time. There is no room for "fudging", it's just plain more efficient. You can see this when a battery that won't light up the arc will light up the E0.


----------



## geek4christ (Mar 26, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> I can't se what you mean when you say "fudged with runtime". The runtime have been tested by numerous individuals and it's about the same every time. There is no room for "fudging", it's just plain more efficient.



Yes. Chevrofreak's runtimes, for instance, show a little less than 12 hours to 50% on Duracell alkalines.


----------



## Anarchocap (Mar 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Exactly, if fenix is brighter than arc most of the time (we are talking about cs vs. cs, or gs vs. gs here), it should use MORE power. Since we know arc's time estimation is accurate, fenix cannot have twice the runtime arc has, which leads to my original guess of fenix must have fudged with runtime on this one.



No, you're missing that the Arc driver sends more power to the LED, so in the beginning the ARC is brighter. However, because that more power drains the battery faster, it quickly drops below the Fenix over the life of the battery. Plus Fenix has a better driver. The Arc just uses a boost circuit, where Fenix shoots for constant brightness.

Just do a search here or go to Flashlightreviews. It is well known that Arc, in fact, overdrives the Nichia LED, where as Fenix drives the Nichia to spec instead. This, and Fenix's better driver account for ~10 hours of constant brightness over the life of the AAA battery.


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 26, 2008)

Like I said, the time you quote are for the Nichia CS version, where fenix is only HALF AS BRIGHT AS ARC, so of course it has longer runtime. 

But for GS version, fenix claim to be SAME BRIGHTNESS AS ARC, but still TWICE THE RUNTIME. Now decide for yourself if it's possible.


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Like I said, the time you quote are for the Nichia CS version, where fenix is only HALF AS BRIGHT AS ARC, so of course it has longer runtime.
> 
> But for GS version, fenix claim to be SAME BRIGHTNESS AS ARC, but still TWICE THE RUNTIME. Now decide for yourself if it's possible.


Well, obviously it's possible. It's been prooved! The E01 have the same circuit as the E1, but a led with twice the output at the same current. If you feel this is not possible, then you are accusing all the people that have been testing them and making the runtime graphs of lying.


----------



## Anarchocap (Mar 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Like I said, the time you quote are for the Nichia CS version, where fenix is only HALF AS BRIGHT AS ARC, so of course it has longer runtime.
> 
> But for GS version, fenix claim to be SAME BRIGHTNESS AS ARC, but still TWICE THE RUNTIME. Now decide for yourself if it's possible.



Actually, we'll all have to wait until tests can be run to know the truth. Honestly, if Fenix fudges on anything its what their brightness levels are. We'll see 10 hour run time if I had to put money on it, we just probably won't see the same brightness levels as the Arc. That is, unless they improved the circuit even more or their design is just that much more efficient with the improved LED.

Once thing is for sure, we'll all find out in a week.


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 26, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> Well, obviously it's possible. It's been prooved! The E01 have the same circuit as the E1, but a led with twice the output at the same current. If you feel this is not possible, then you are accusing all the people that have been testing them and making the runtime graphs of lying.


Proved what, a light nobody has yet? Use some common sense and reread my post you quoted.

FWIW I think Anarchocap got it, it won't be as bright as claimed.


----------



## warlord (Mar 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Like I said, the time you quote are for the Nichia CS version, where fenix is only HALF AS BRIGHT AS ARC, so of course it has longer runtime.
> 
> But for GS version, fenix claim to be SAME BRIGHTNESS AS ARC, but still TWICE THE RUNTIME. Now decide for yourself if it's possible.



Ok lets see. The E0 runs the CS according to manufactuers suggested specs and produces the advertised output for the claimed amount of time. Considering that the Nichia GS led is more efficient and provides almost 2x the lumens of the CS for less power it is easy to see how the new E01 is able to provide better output and runtime.

What's to fudge? LOL!

NSPW500GS-K1.pdf

NSPW500CS.pdf


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Proved what, a light nobody has yet? Use some common sense and reread my post you quoted.
> 
> FWIW I think Anarchocap got it, it won't be as bright as claimed.


When the driver is the same that is used in the E0 then OF COURSE it will have the same runtime, unless the gs led have a much higher forward voltage. So the only question remaining is, are the gs really twice the lumens at the same current, compared to the cs?

The arc cs vs E0 cs will be the same as arc gs vs E01 gs. Neither arc or fenix have changed their circuit, the arc will still be brighter at first, and it will still drop below the E01 after some time.


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 26, 2008)

Like I said, use common sense and compare with arc, which use the SAME led. If you still don't see how if a light has the same output as another cannot have twice the runtime, there's no point for me to keep argue with you.


----------



## warlord (Mar 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Like I said, use common sense and compare with arc, which use the SAME led.



I'm not the one who needs everything spelled out for them.


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 26, 2008)

warlord said:


> I'm not the one who needs everything spelled out for them.


But you do need to develope your critical thinking skills.


----------



## warlord (Mar 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> But you do need to develope your critical thinking skills.



Do I? LOL! You're the one comparing apples to oranges...


----------



## Marduke (Mar 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Exactly, if fenix is brighter than arc most of the time (we are talking about cs vs. cs, or gs vs. gs here), it should use MORE power. Since we know arc's time estimation is accurate, fenix cannot have twice the runtime arc has, which leads to my original guess of fenix must have fudged with runtime on this one.



Dude, did you even look at the runtime charts linked above??? They are being CONSERVATIVE with the runtime. If they wanted, they could easily have claimed 16 hours sun mode by citing L92's.


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 26, 2008)

I can see that you don't WANT the E01 to have better runtime than the arc. You have seen the arc cs graph vs the E0 cs graph. Now they both have upgraded their leds to gs, and they both have the same gain in brightness. The graphs will still look the same, only with about double the output for both. Look! It's really quite logical


----------



## Jarl (Mar 26, 2008)

I lol'd at some of the posts on these pages.

So, surely an incan of equal brightness to an LED will give the same runtime, because, lol, it's equal amounts of light being created!!




I swear efficiency comes into it somewhere....


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 26, 2008)

Jarl said:


> I lol'd at some of the posts on these pages.
> 
> So, surely an incan of equal brightness to an LED will give the same runtime, because, lol, it's equal amounts of light being created!!
> 
> ...


Haahahaha


----------



## techwg (Mar 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Proved what, a light nobody has yet? Use some common sense and reread my post you quoted.
> 
> FWIW I think Anarchocap got it, it won't be as bright as claimed.



Some of us own fenix lights, and can comment on them, and the new e01 is no lie. if fenix say it is X lumens for X hours, and then goes to X lumens for X more hours, then its true. Its been proven with the E0, and if you need proof go buy one, because if your adiment that its false, you will come unglued and the whole forum will remember you as the guy who said it was impossible or false. nothing is certain, time will prove or disprove.


----------



## techwg (Mar 26, 2008)

Jarl said:


> I lol'd at some of the posts on these pages.
> 
> So, surely an incan of equal brightness to an LED will give the same runtime, because, lol, it's equal amounts of light being created!!
> 
> ...



Oh my ! good show!


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 26, 2008)

Both use the same friggin LED, now why don't you explain to me how one light can manage same brightness, but twice the time, on the same power source?

How hard is it to see when two lights have the same efficiency, same brightness, same power source, one cannot run twice the time the other one?





techwg said:


> Some of us own fenix lights, and can comment on them, and the new e01 is no lie. if fenix say it is X lumens for X hours, and then goes to X lumens for X more hours, then its true. Its been proven with the E0, and if you need proof go buy one, because if your adiment that its false, you will come unglued and the whole forum will remember you as the guy who said it was impossible or false. nothing is certain, time will prove or disprove.


yeah I have fenix too, three of them in fact.


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Both use the same friggin LED, now why don't you explain to me how one light can manage same brightness, but twice the time, on the same power source?
> 
> How hard is it to see when two lights have the same efficiency, same brightness, same power source, one cannot run twice the time the other one?
> 
> ...


Have you heard about driver efficiency? The E0/E01 have proper constant current regulation, that can hold the brightness till the battery can't supply enough current. The arc does NOT have that. It's just "partially regulated".


----------



## warlord (Mar 26, 2008)

You listed everything that's the same. The variable is the driver/boost circuit. 

You can easily compare the old arc AAA with the new arc AAA(GS) and see how the output and effieciency has increased using the new GS led. There's only one variable there; the LED.

You can do the same with the Fenix E0 vs. the new E01. Again the only variable is the GS LED.

When you compare the arc aaa vs the fenix even with the same LED's what you are comparing is the boost/ drive circuits.


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 26, 2008)

So is fenix driver twice as efficient as arc driver?


----------



## warlord (Mar 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> So is fenix driver twice as efficient as arc driver?



Basically.


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> So is fenix driver twice as efficient as arc driver?


The full constant current regulation of the fenix IS more efficient, AND it will be able to use more of the battery before it dims. That also explains some of it.


----------



## Bearcat (Mar 26, 2008)

Boy, I'm a happy camper!!! I got what I asked for.


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 26, 2008)

warlord said:


> Basically.


And the chart/testing result supporting your claim is?


----------



## warlord (Mar 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> And the chart/testing result supporting your claim is?





warlord said:


> I'm not the one who needs everything spelled out for them.



LOL! Why don't you do a search?


----------



## Marduke (Mar 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> And the chart/testing result supporting your claim is?



Once again, just look at the runtime charts. It's clearly spelled out for you there.


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 26, 2008)

warlord said:


> LOL! Why don't you do a search?


Why, you can't find any?


----------



## warlord (Mar 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Why, you can't find any?





Marduke said:


> Once again, just look at the runtime charts. It's clearly spelled out for you there.


Because it's already posted.
:thumbsup:


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Why, you can't find any?


They have allready been posted in this thread!! Look at the graph for the arc cs and the E0 cs!! Compare!! The circuits are still the same.


----------



## techwg (Mar 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Both use the same friggin LED, now why don't you explain to me how one light can manage same brightness, but twice the time, on the same power source?
> 
> How hard is it to see when two lights have the same efficiency, same brightness, same power source, one cannot run twice the time the other one?
> 
> ...




Do you even own an E0 ? I do, and im impressed as a mofo, and i can guarentee you im so SO impressed by the E01 that im going to buy 2, or even 3, and buy them as gifts, and invest in e01, and use e01 as money... they are going to be kick ***...

Take the original E0, and put a new led in it, which uses the same power at twice as bright, and you have an E01


----------



## nerdgineer (Mar 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> E0 is only half as bright as arc tested, so longer runtime is expected.


When I said I scaled the FLR's curves to compare area under the curve, I scaled the peak output of the CS equipped E0 to equal (IIRC) 58% of the peak of the CS equipped Arc per the total output values QB _measured_ between them (I assume using his lightbox). I then scaled and aligned the runtime scale to match, giving 2 curves adjusted _both_ for total output and time. Under those conditions, the area under the CS version E0 is about 140% the area under the CS version Arc as compared from the start point to the 25% output points (eyeball estimate) running off the standard QB alkaline AAA battery. 

Both these lights now come in GS versions and may have changes, but yes, I do believe that, in the CS versions, the E0 circuit is about 40% more efficient than the Arc circuit for generating total light (lumen-hours) from a battery.



jzmtl said:


> So is fenix driver twice as efficient as arc driver?


No. Based on data published by FLR for apples-to-apples CS equipped versions of E0 and Arc AAA (and a little analysis), the E0 circuit is about 140% the efficiency of the Arc AAA which is less than twice as efficient.

In any event, this is not a major deal. For all I know, Arc may well have upgraded the new GS Arc AAA circuit. Time will certainly tell. My only original point is that total light output is _*neither*_ brightness *nor* time, it is a combination (or for the mathies - the _*integral*_) of the two.


----------



## josean (Mar 26, 2008)

warlord said:


> ...Considering that the Nichia GS led is more efficient and provides almost 2x the lumens of the CS for less power it is easy to see how the new E01 is able to provide better output and runtime.
> 
> NSPW500GS-K1.pdf
> 
> NSPW500CS.pdf



Thanks for the links to the data sheets :thumbsup:. I am interested in the lm/W numbers, but I haven't found on the documents. Does anyone know how many lm/W has the GS led at the nominal current (20mA)?

It would be still better to have a look at a lm/W <-> mA graph. Is that document available somewhere?


----------



## LA OZ (Mar 26, 2008)

Ble said:


> As far as I know this code is only valid for $20 or more.
> 
> There was a 10% PREORDER10 code, but this one do not work with the E01.



If I knew, I would go for 2. Too late now.


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 26, 2008)

nerdgineer said:


> When I said I scaled the FLR's curves to compare area under the curve, I scaled the peak output of the CS equipped E0 to equal (IIRC) 58% of the peak of the CS equipped Arc per the total output values QB _measured_ between them (I assume using his lightbox). I then scaled and aligned the runtime scale to match, giving 2 curves adjusted _both_ for total output and time. Under those conditions, the area under the CS version E0 is about 140% the area under the CS version Arc as compared from the start point to the 25% output points (eyeball estimate) running off the standard QB alkaline AAA battery.
> 
> Both these lights now come in GS versions and may have changes, but yes, I do believe that, in the CS versions, the E0 circuit is about 40% more efficient than the Arc circuit for generating total light (lumen-hours) from a battery.


This is exactly what I did in photoshop, and the result shown fenix driver is not twice as efficient as arc driver. Yet people keep claiming that without any actual proof.



warlord said:


> Because it's already posted.
> :thumbsup:


See above.


----------



## warlord (Mar 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> This is exactly what I did in photoshop, and the result shown fenix driver is not twice as efficient as arc driver. Yet people keep claiming that without any actual proof.
> 
> 
> See above.



Well if you both performed the same experiment and had different results obviously one of you made an error...

Maybe you should post some proof since you're the only one here on "your side" of this particular discussion.

I for one just think you're taking this post a little too far OT...


----------



## sawlight (Mar 26, 2008)

All I know is this is a dream finally coming to realization for me!!! Even if it peters out before the ten hour mark, it's close enough for what I wanted!!!

THANK YOU FENIX, THANK YOU FENIX, THANK YOU FENIX, FOR LISTENING!!!!!!
If only it had a high mode I would be tickled pink, but I WILL be buying AT LEAST one of these!!! And I have no idea how they did the price, but I again thank them!!!!!!!


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> This is exactly what I did in photoshop, and the result shown fenix driver is not twice as efficient as arc driver. Yet people keep claiming that without any actual proof.
> 
> 
> See above.


He never said the driver was twice as efficient as the arc driver. He said 40%. 100% would have been twice as efficient. I also never said it was twice as efficient, 40% higher efficiency is more than impressive enough. Especially at below 40% the price and basically the same design. + The colors.


----------



## swxb12 (Mar 26, 2008)

Black and Olive ship by the 31st, the rest are a two week wait. Aw man.


----------



## Bearcat (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm a very happy camper. I got what I asked for and more from Fenix.


----------



## streetmaster (Mar 26, 2008)

... Looks good to me 

From the Fenix site:


----------



## Seth (Mar 26, 2008)

Can´t wait for reviews...

Just imagine:

- Arc-style alloy & anodizing

- Fenix-style driver circuit

- Romisen-style machining

- GS LED

If the E01 would combine those 4... 

Seth


----------



## techwg (Mar 26, 2008)

jzmtl i see your making friends here...

If you dont think an E01 is all that and a bag of chips, then simply dont buy one. research on the damn thing.


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 26, 2008)

I just pulled the trigger for one black and one olive. I will buy the orange and red ones later. 15 bucks is amazing for this thing. It has NO competition at this price.


----------



## streetmaster (Mar 26, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> I just pulled the trigger for one black and one olive. I will buy the orange and red ones later. 15 bucks is amazing for this thing. It has NO competition at this price.


Yep, I just bought an olive one. For $15, it's a no-brainer. Can't go wrong.


----------



## Led75 (Mar 26, 2008)

I know im buying at least 5!!! ...Ill retire my wifes E0 and save it This is awsome also because my E1 died last week ...I love aaa lights and was sad to hear the E0 &E1 was discontinued.....Fenix really came through with this one!!!!!:twothumbs


----------



## GarageBoy (Mar 26, 2008)

How durable is this thing gonna be? (Remebering the problems of the E0)


----------



## swxb12 (Mar 26, 2008)

GarageBoy said:


> How durable is this thing gonna be? (Remebering the problems of the E0)



I'd love to see Fenix-Store send a few out for torture testing (a la T1). but then again its only a $15 light , heh.


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 26, 2008)

GarageBoy said:


> How durable is this thing gonna be? (Remebering the problems of the E0)


The only problem i have heard of with the E0 is the proplem where the led could be pushed in and destroying the board behind it. This was fixed right away and was only a problem with the first lights produced. My E0 have taken some beating, and even got shot with a air rifle  Still going strong.



swxb12 said:


> I'd love to see Fenix-Store send a few out for torture testing (a la T1)


Everyone can do torture tests at this price


----------



## LA OZ (Mar 26, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> Everyone can do torture tests at this price



You go first.


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 26, 2008)

LA OZ said:


> You go first.


I might do just that :nana: Any suggestions on what i could do to it?


----------



## Burgess (Mar 26, 2008)

Also . . . .


the GS emitter in the Fenix E01 is *nicely recessed*. 



:devil:

_


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 26, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> He never said the driver was twice as efficient as the arc driver. He said 40%. 100% would have been twice as efficient. I also never said it was twice as efficient, 40% higher efficiency is more than impressive enough. Especially at below 40% the price and basically the same design. + The colors.





jzmtl said:


> So is fenix driver twice as efficient as arc driver?





warlord said:


> Basically.



Your friend did. The start of argument is I said fenix cannot have the same output for two times the runtime while you argue it can. It's price, color, or if I will buy one is never part of the question till you tried to divert attention from the original argument.

Both light use the same power source, same led, claim the same output. I quoted nerdgineer's post saying that's basically the number I got, which is far from 100% higher efficiency, so the runtime cannot be 100% higher. If it can then they cannot be the same output. Do I need to spell it out any more clearer?



techwg said:


> jzmtl i see your making friends here...
> 
> If you dont think an E01 is all that and a bag of chips, then simply dont buy one. research on the damn thing.



If you look into my past posts you will see me defend fenix when unfair accusation is made against it. Here I simply do not agree with the number claimed and showed my proof why, while you did nothing but arguing semantics.


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, i only stand for what i have written myself, and i never claimed that it was twice as efficcient.

I really really like flat output curves, thats my main reason for loving the E0/E01. (I'm kind of obsessed with good regulation). The fact that it can put out 40% more light total from the same battery is a bonus. 

With the arc i would have been changing the battery way too early because of the dimming output, when the E01 at the same point will be as bright as allways. You can use most of the battery without sacrifying output, instead of throwing away half used batteries because you want the full brightness. That's bad efficiency in itself :thumbsdow


----------



## Marduke (Mar 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Your friend did. The start of argument is I said fenix cannot have the same output for two times the runtime while you argue it can. It's price, color, or if I will buy one is never part of the question till you tried to divert attention from the original argument.
> 
> Both light use the same power source, same led, claim the same output. I quoted nerdgineer's post saying that's basically the number I got, which is far from 100% higher efficiency, so the runtime cannot be 100% higher. If it can then they cannot be the same output. Do I need to spell it out any more clearer?
> 
> ...




You're totally missing the point. Arc quotes OTF lumens (I think, might be average lumens), E0 (and E01) quotes the lumens for the flat regulation. This means the Arc starts out a bit higher, and falls to a brightness below that of the E0 (and E01) later. The roughly 40% more efficient driver gives it about 40% more light for the life of the battery. Because of the VERY different ways the runtime is distributed between the two lights, this gives a vastly greater runtime for the E0 (and E01). It's simple. You sacrifice a little brightness in the beginning, and you get a light with a much longer runtime which is brighter on average (yay regulation!). Regulated vs non-regulated is really what we're arguing here, which isn't exactly new technology for LED's.


As for proof of runtime, we have shown you runtime graph after runtime graph. What's not be believe? The runtime is as advertised, or even better. What more do you want? We've given proof, while all you've done is reply with "nah uh!!"


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 26, 2008)

I like fenix too, that's why I bought three of them. Well two now, sold the l2t because it was too thin for my hand.



Marduke said:


> As for proof of runtime, we have shown you runtime graph after runtime graph. What's not be believe? The runtime is as advertised, or even better. What more do you want? We've given proof, while all you've done is reply with "nah uh!!"



I said either runtime or output is not what they claim.


----------



## WildChild (Mar 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> So is fenix driver twice as efficient as arc driver?



One thing to know between the Arc AAA-P and the E0 (both with Nichia CS). The Arc uses a "dimmer" bin that has a better tint (more greenish but still with blueish hotspot) but drives it at 40 mA. The E0 uses a more blueish (much more blueish) but brighter bin and drives it at 20 mA, hence giving twice the runtime. Still, the E0 is much dimmer than the Arc AAA-P and both are advertised at 5.5 lumens. The Arc AAA-P have been tested at around 7 lumens. I'm pretty sure the same thing will happen between the Arc GS and the E01. Either Fenix inflated the lumens number, or the Arc is underrated.


----------



## WildChild (Mar 26, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> Well, i only stand for what i have written myself, and i never claimed that it was twice as efficcient.
> 
> I really really like flat output curves, thats my main reason for loving the E0/E01. (I'm kind of obsessed with good regulation). The fact that it can put out 40% more light total from the same battery is a bonus.
> 
> With the arc i would have been changing the battery way too early because of the dimming output, when the E01 at the same point will be as bright as allways. You can use most of the battery without sacrifying output, instead of throwing away half used batteries because you want the full brightness. That's bad efficiency in itself :thumbsdow



Strange... With my Arc I never noticed the dimming during all the battery life. I replaced my first battery when I got the moon mode (enough drop to notice) and after the light wouldn't turn on anymore after it was turned off.


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 26, 2008)

WildChild said:


> One thing to know between the Arc AAA-P and the E0 (both with Nichia CS). The Arc uses a "dimmer" bin that has a better tint (more greenish but still with blueish hotspot) but drives it at 40 mA. The E0 uses a more blueish (much more blueish) but brighter bin and drives it at 20 mA, hence giving twice the runtime. Still, the E0 is much dimmer than the Arc AAA-P and both are advertised at 5.5 lumens. The Arc AAA-P have been tested at around 7 lumens. I'm pretty sure the same thing will happen between the Arc GS and the E01. Either Fenix inflated the lumens number, or the Arc is underrated.


We are compairing real life output/runtime graphs here. That's where the 40% more efficiency comes from. Not claims made by arc or fenix.

Most people know the arc will initially be brighter, but it will, as the graphs show, fall below the fenix's output after a short time. To keep it brighter than the E0 you would have to change the battery every couple of hours.

I know the drop the first hours is hardly noticable by eye, but after all, we ARE flashaholics


----------



## WildChild (Mar 26, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> We are compairing real life output/runtime graphs here. That's where the 40% more efficiency comes from. Not claims made by arc or fenix.
> 
> Most people know the arc will initially be brighter, but it will, as the graphs show, fall below the fenix's output after a short time. To keep it brighter than the E0 you would have to change the battery every couple of hours.



I know about that! It should also be noted that driving a LED harder reduce the efficiency and lifespan! Anyway I have both and like both but I have a preference for the Arc! On lithium, it stays brighter for over 6h and the anodizing is still almost perfect after over 2 years on my keychain. It's not the same story for the E0 on my girlfriend's keychain.


----------



## techwg (Mar 26, 2008)

Thats why fenix does not drive the GS as hard as the arc does, fenix keeps it at 10 lumens and lets it drop to half way or what ever afterwards, where as the arc is semi regulated, and is run at 10.5 and lets its self wear out.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 26, 2008)

sawlight said:


> All I know is this is a dream finally coming to realization for me!!! Even if it *peters* out before the ten hour mark, it's close enough for what I wanted!!!


wonder if he meant to make a pun...:ironic:

no offense meant to anyone...:duck:

Crenshaw


----------



## streetmaster (Mar 26, 2008)

WildChild said:


> One thing to know between the Arc AAA-P and the E0 (both with Nichia CS). The Arc uses a "dimmer" bin that has a better tint (more greenish but still with blueish hotspot) but drives it at 40 mA. The E0 uses a more blueish (much more blueish) but brighter bin and drives it at 20 mA, hence giving twice the runtime. Still, the E0 is much dimmer than the Arc AAA-P and both are advertised at 5.5 lumens. The Arc AAA-P have been tested at around 7 lumens. I'm pretty sure the same thing will happen between the Arc GS and the E01. Either Fenix inflated the lumens number, or the Arc is underrated.


I seriously doubt Fenix has "inflated the lumens number". We're not talking about Dorcy or Brinkman. As stated earlier in this thread, they have been accurate in the past. And, why inflate ratings on a $15 item, and not on a $75 item? Fenix doesn't exaggerate their claims... period.


----------



## MstrHnky (Mar 26, 2008)

i was just organizing my firefox bookmarks and one of them took me to fenix's site. i saw a picture of an orange flashlight and immediately had to have it, specs be damned.

lo-and-behold, there's a huge thread on this light right under my nose. 

for $15, i'll have a small orange flashlight to match my truck! (see avatar)


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 27, 2008)

Do these small Fenix lights (E0/E01) come with a keychain attachment or something similar?


----------



## Probedude (Mar 27, 2008)

I've got a simple question.

How would the brightness of the E01 compare to a 'fauxton' (is that the term for the keychain squeeze lights like the original Photon)? Specifically these that I've been ordering and have been happy with.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1253

Strictly asking about brightness in the first say 5 mins, which is brighter?

TIA,
Dave


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Mar 27, 2008)

Finally Fenix made a decent light at a low price that meets my needs. I can finally give my cousin a replacement for his Mag Solitaire that he'll accept since he can't find a place to buy the bulbs for it anymore. All I have to tell him is that it's 6 times brighter than his Solitaire and will run 11 hours before dimming instead of the 11 minutes until his light loses half its light on the same battery and he'll happily snatch it out of my hand. I can finally give my sister a purple light so she'll actually use it. This is the first light in the world that I know of that comes in purple with a HA III anodize. It's cheap enough that I don't have to worry too much about my sister losing it. So many colors to choose from, I think I'll get blue for me. It can replace my Inova X1 version 2 which would be about the same brightness. My x1 tailcap keeps popping off because of bad threads and isn't reliable. Better runtime on a smaller battery at the same brightness as the X1 . The E01 will do nicely. This is a maglight killer. 60+ times the runtime of a mag solitaire to 50% output at 6 times the brightness. 360 times better on one battery, no bulbs to replace every 10 hours. This will pay for the difference in price compared to a solitaire within the first battery used. It will be about as bright as a 2AA minimag, with twice the runtime without dimming, on 1/6 the battery power. This is just bright enough to comfortably hike a trail at night, will last all night on one battery, uses the smallest, cheap, easy to find alkaline battery you can get (AAA), and is cheaper than the Inova x1 with a better emitter. I just hope you guys save three or four for me to buy.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 27, 2008)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> This is the first light in the world that I know of that comes in purple with a HA III anodize.



Have you seen size15s sigline? 

Crenshaw


----------



## Thujone (Mar 27, 2008)

These were a brilliant marketing move from fenix... A lot of us me included have purchased more than one as gifts. As long as these perform well they could be building a large brand awareness...


----------



## WildChild (Mar 27, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> I seriously doubt Fenix has "inflated the lumens number". We're not talking about Dorcy or Brinkman. As stated earlier in this thread, they have been accurate in the past. And, why inflate ratings on a $15 item, and not on a $75 item? Fenix doesn't exaggerate their claims... period.



Fenix DOES inflate lumens numbers! Actually, they give emitter lumens instead of the value after reflector/window losses. On the other side, if you look at SureFire, they give the lumens value after reflector/window losses and they are often underestimated. Since there is no window on the E0/E01, the lumens value is probably really close to the reality. Is has also been tested that the Arc underestimate the lumens value of the Arc AAA. The other great example is the Fenix L0P that was advertized at 30 lumens, it was tested at 15 lumens in an integrating sphere.

I'm not bashing Fenix as I have a few of them and I actually like them. I'm not sure about their new products but at least, I like what I have.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 27, 2008)

With the money fenix is making, im sure they should be able to afford an integrating sphere by now? wonder if theyll have one soon...

Crenshaw


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 27, 2008)

WildChild said:


> Fenix DOES inflate lumens numbers! Actually, they give emitter lumens instead of the value after reflector/window losses. On the other side, if you look at SureFire, they give the lumens value after reflector/window losses and they are often underestimated. Since there is no window on the E0/E01, the lumens value is probably really close to the reality. Is has also been tested that the Arc underestimate the lumens value of the Arc AAA. The other great example is the Fenix L0P that was advertized at 30 lumens, it was tested at 15 lumens in an integrating sphere.
> 
> I'm not bashing Fenix as I have a few of them and I actually like them. I'm not sure about their new products but at least, I like what I have.


The E0 have allready been tested to 5.5 lumens, just like fenix claims. So the new gs led will be the only difference when it comes to output compared to the E0. And we allready know the difference in efficiency between the cs and ds.

I must point out again that we are compairing tested and confirmed numbers here, not claims made by any company. So there is nothing left to the imagination. The "inflated numbers discussion" are irrelevant here, because we allready know the real numbers for this lights.


----------



## WildChild (Mar 27, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> The E0 have allready been tested to 5.5 lumens, just like fenix claims. So the new gs led will be the only difference when it comes to output compared to the E0. And we allready know the difference in efficiency between the cs and ds.
> 
> I must point out again that we are compairing tested and confirmed numbers here, not claims made by any company. So there is nothing left to the imagination. The "inflated numbers discussion" are irrelevant here, because we allready know the real numbers for this lights.



As I said, the E0 numbers (E01 too) are probably correct because there is no reflector/window losses!


----------



## streetmaster (Mar 27, 2008)

WildChild said:


> As I said, the E0 numbers (E01 too) are probably correct because there is no reflector/window losses!


So basically you're saying the numbers are correct and not inflated. :thinking:


----------



## sawlight (Mar 27, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> wonder if he meant to make a pun...:ironic:
> 
> no offense meant to anyone...:duck:
> 
> Crenshaw


 

No pun was intended there, I guess it was poor wording on my part, sorry.


----------



## HoopleHead (Mar 27, 2008)

is there gonna be an "official" Arc-AAA P DS/GS vs. Fenix E01 comparison thread?


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 27, 2008)

WildChild said:


> As I said, the E0 numbers (E01 too) are probably correct because there is no reflector/window losses!


The reflector is actually important in the E0/E01, i managed to get a significant increase in brightness by polishing it. I think fenix are getting better when it comes to output numbers. The T1 have been tested by individuals with acess to inegration spheres, and from what i remember they actually put out around 220lumens.


----------



## Blue72 (Mar 27, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> is there gonna be an "official" Arc-AAA P DS/GS vs. Fenix E01 comparison thread?


 


I Hope so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope it includes an abuse test and deep water test!


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 27, 2008)

Do anyone know what tint the gs led is compared to the cs led? Do the gs still have the blueish hotspot and yellowish spill?


----------



## Marduke (Mar 27, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> Do anyone know what tint the gs led is compared to the cs led? Do the gs still have the blueish hotspot and yellowish spill?



The GS is generally whiter than the CS, but it depends on the tint in question.


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 27, 2008)

The colors are confusing me. I assumed the one to the far right in the picture was the black one, and the one on the far left was the olive one. But now i see that the one to the far right looks just like the other olive lights, and the color is also the same as on the picture of the olive E01;https://www.fenix-store.com/images/E01.jpg

And the one on the far left looks just like my "natural" fenix lights. Are they making a E01 in natural color??


----------



## Bearcat (Mar 27, 2008)

Fenix LOD Q4 > 11 Lumens (8.5 hrs.) sun mode

Fenix EO1 GS > 10 Lumens (11 hrs.) sun mode

So is the Nichia GS more efficient than the Cree Q4 LED at lower lumens?


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 27, 2008)

Bearcat said:


> Fenix LOD Q4 > 11 Lumens (8.5 hrs.) sun mode
> 
> Fenix EO1 GS > 10 Lumens (11 hrs.) sun mode
> 
> So is the Nichia GS more efficient than the Cree Q4 LED at lower lumens?


I think it's because the L0D isn't current regulated, only pwm, so it won't get the benefit of better efficiency on lower current (led's are less efficient the harder you drive them). It's actually putting out the "high" current on all levels, just turning the led on/off very rapidly (pwm).


----------



## NeonLights (Mar 27, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> ......The "inflated numbers discussion" are irrelevant here, because we allready know the real numbers for this lights.


How do we know the real output numbers for the light being discussed in this thread, the E01? I wasn't aware that anyone had one yet, much less did any sort of meaningful test with one by itself or compared to the latest Arc. I'm not doubting the output or runtime claims by Fenix at this time, they haven't ben proven or disproven yet, I'm just taking a wait and see attitude.


----------



## swxb12 (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, at least the regulation will be top-notch (has to be, right?). I really hope the next gen L0Ds will follow this Jet-u type of design, though I know some people prefer the clean lines and surfaces of the current crop.


----------



## Jarl (Mar 27, 2008)

NeonLights said:


> How do we know the real output numbers for the light being discussed in this thread, the E01? I wasn't aware that anyone had one yet, much less did any sort of meaningful test with one by itself or compared to the latest Arc. I'm not doubting the output or runtime claims by Fenix at this time, they haven't ben proven or disproven yet, I'm just taking a wait and see attitude.



Oh, please. The T1's lumen figures are accurate. The l2d figures are accurate for emitter lumens, the E0 figures are accurate, their runtimes are generally accurate, so why oh why would they suddenly start BSing?

I'm taking a "it's been proved they're honest in the past, so they'll be honest now" attitude


----------



## NeonLights (Mar 27, 2008)

Jarl said:


> Oh, please. The T1's lumen figures are accurate. The l2d figures are accurate for emitter lumens, the E0 figures are accurate, their runtimes are generally accurate, so why oh why would they suddenly start BSing?
> 
> I'm taking a "it's been proved they're honest in the past, so they'll be honest now" attitude


Good luck with your attitude, hope it works out for you (I know mine will)


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 27, 2008)

NeonLights said:


> How do we know the real output numbers for the light being discussed in this thread, the E01? I wasn't aware that anyone had one yet, much less did any sort of meaningful test with one by itself or compared to the latest Arc. I'm not doubting the output or runtime claims by Fenix at this time, they haven't ben proven or disproven yet, I'm just taking a wait and see attitude.


Because the E0 have been tested and the numbers confirmed. The E01 is basically the same light as the E0, but with a upgraded led and a different design. The E01, have the same driver, same runtime, same current output as the E0. and we also know the difference between the cs and gs leds. The gs is about 100% more effective than the cs. 

So from those facts, if you have SOME brain power, you should be able to understand that the E01 will be twice as bright (in lumens) as the E0. HOW many times do i have to explain this? Please read the whole tread.


----------



## Bearcat (Mar 27, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> I think it's because the L0D isn't current regulated, only pwm, so it won't get the benefit of better efficiency on lower current (led's are less efficient the harder you drive them). It's actually putting out the "high" current on all levels, just turning the led on/off very rapidly (pwm).


 

Now I'm wondering how many hours a current regulated Cree Q4 or better would put out 10 Lumens from a single AAA battery.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Mar 27, 2008)

Just an example how great Fenix-store is: I have just ordered another 2 E01 for my friend, but I used my shipping address by mistake. I wrote an email to Fenix-store and it took them under 1 minute to respond to my question and edit the shipping address . Can it get any better?


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 27, 2008)

Bearcat said:


> Now I'm wondering how many hours a current regulated Cree Q4 or better would put out 10 Lumens from a single AAA battery.


I ALWAYS wanted an L0D with a proper constant current regulation. It's my wet dream, I THINK the L0D is the only flashlightlight from fenix that is using pwm at this point. Ever used the low levels in snow or rain? It makes me dizzy! That's why I allways use the E0 or one of my other lights when i'm going out into rain or snow.


----------



## NeonLights (Mar 27, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> Because the E0 have been tested and the numbers confirmed. The E01 is basically the same light as the E0, but with a upgraded led and a different design. The E01, have the same driver, same runtime, same current output as the E0. and we also know the difference between the cs and gs leds. The gs is about 100% more effective than the cs.
> 
> So from those facts, if you have SOME brain power, you should be able to understand that the E01 will be twice as bright (in lumens) as the E0. HOW many times do i have to explain this? Please read the whole tread.


I have brain power and I have read this "tread", maybe you should use your brain yourself. You make absolute statements about output, then to back them up you use words like "about" and "upgraded" and "different design" and "basically the same". Where is the logic in that?

I'm not doubting the numbers that have been tested for the E0, but as you said yourself, this light has a different LED, different design, and you are guessing at the runtime and output (or just believing the marketing department at Fenix). I'm not saying that you may not be right, it is quite possible, you just have no facts to back it up with at this point. You stated we already know the "real" numbers for this light. That is incorrect. The only way to know what the real output or runtime for this light is, is to actually test one (ideally test several).

For the record, I'm not bashing Fenix at all, I own a couple of their lights and very much like them, and I am looking forward to the release of the E01, and I hope it is as good as what people are guessing that it will be. 

Peace out.......


----------



## geek4christ (Mar 27, 2008)

swxb12 said:


> Well, at least the regulation will be top-notch (has to be, right?). I really hope the next gen L0Ds will follow this Jet-u type of design, though I know some people prefer the clean lines and surfaces of the current crop.



Hey, I'm with you on that one. I think an aggressive looking L0D would be really cool. And maybe in colors since they can do that now in HAIII.


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 27, 2008)

NeonLights said:


> I have brain power and I have read this "tread", maybe you should use your brain yourself. You make absolute statements about output, then to back them up you use words like "about" and "upgraded" and "different design" and "basically the same". Where is the logic in that?
> 
> I'm not doubting the numbers that have been tested for the E0, but as you said yourself, this light has a different LED, different design, and you are guessing at the runtime and output (or just believing the marketing department at Fenix). I'm not saying that you may not be right, it is quite possible, you just have no facts to back it up with at this point. You stated we already know the "real" numbers for this light. That is incorrect. The only way to know what the real output or runtime for this light is, is to actually test one (ideally test several).
> 
> ...


The design on the outside have no impact on the output or efficiency, it's the same flashlight (electronics) with a new body and a new led. 
The only thing different from the E0 that could have an impact is the led. 

I'm not "guessing" the output, if we know the output the light had with the cs led, we also know the output the light will have with the gs led, because we know the difference in efficiency between the 2 leds. 

It's really not that complicated. Any flashlight will be twice as bright if you change the led to one that will put out 100% more lumens at the same current, unless you change the circuit of course.

Ps. I know I screw up my writing here and there, but english is not my native language. No need to point it out :laughing:


----------



## Jarl (Mar 27, 2008)

NeonLights said:


> I'm not doubting the numbers that have been tested for the E0, but as you said yourself, this light has a different LED, different design, and you are guessing at the runtime and output (or just believing the marketing department at Fenix). I'm not saying that you may not be right, it is quite possible, you just have no facts to back it up with at this point. You stated we already know the "real" numbers for this light. That is incorrect. The only way to know what the real output or runtime for this light is, is to actually test one (ideally test several).



The body has been redesigned, yes, but the circuit remains exactly the same, so runtime will be exactly the same. No ifs, not buts, if the circuit is the same, runtime will be the same.
The LED has been upgraded to a newer emitter, which is more efficient and according to nichia outputs twice the light used in the older E0. 


So, from these two pieces of information, we can decide you will get twice as much light for the same runtime. No ifs, not buts, it will happen as surely as night follows day.


----------



## Jarl (Mar 27, 2008)

delete


----------



## Alero (Mar 27, 2008)

That's just not right. I'm sure that day actually follows night.


----------



## nerdgineer (Mar 27, 2008)

I remember an argument I once heard between 2 engineers where one was explaining how a particular feature wasn't doable, and the other was saying how he didn't need it. And they ended up shouting "Don't want it!" and "Can't do it!" back and forth for a surprising length of time.

This sounds a little like that to me. We're all in agreement that the E01:
1. is brighter than an E0
2. has the same run time curve shape as the E0 
3. costs $5 less than the E0 and
4) comes in lots of colors.

The rest (E01 vs Arc AAA GS, new circuit vs kept the old circuit, whatever) will become apparent pretty soon, and is not that big a deal in my thinking, so...

By 'em if you want 'em, don't if you don't. Maybe spend less energy trying to convince each other which is the better idea.

[Maybe the same could be said for some of the Flashlight (cough)ix vs. Flashlight (cough)(cough)re discussions around here...].


----------



## cave dave (Mar 27, 2008)

Could somebody point me to where a Fenix was tested in an integrating sphere and came out near the claim. I really haven't seen any actual IS testing results but all the lightbox CPF style estimated testing I've seen show Fenix *do not *put out the claimed amount of light. Its usually off by 10%-35%.

I'm not bashing here. I still like fenix lights I just take their lumen claims with a grain of salt. Their runtime claims are usually spot on.


----------



## WadeF (Mar 27, 2008)

Chevrofreak's testing of the P3D Q5 put's it close to Fenix's ratings:

http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix P3D CE Q5/Fenix P3D CE Q5 - max - 2 and 3 cells.png


----------



## WadeF (Mar 27, 2008)

nerdgineer said:


> By 'em if you want 'em, don't if you don't. Maybe spend less energy trying to convince each other which is the better idea.


 
Then why have a flashlight forum in the first place? We're here because we want to talk about flashlights, learn about flashlights, share information about flashlights, etc. That's what a forum is all about.


----------



## Hondo (Mar 28, 2008)

I'd just like to add a data point from personal experience in modding one of my E0's. I don't think this will apply to the GS LED, since advertised runtimes ARE the same between the E0 and E01. What I put in one of mine was the Shoppes 100 mA 5mm LED, which I believe is the same as an uncut MJLED. It is very white, and makes a lot more overall light, with less focus to the center, nearly a wall of light effect. But it has a lower Vf than most Nichia 5mm's. As a result, the draw current on my battery almost exactly DOUBLED. I don't usually see that when using this LED in other lights, like a Dorcy. So the point is, the E0 circuit is fairly sensitive to Vf, and runtime can be dramatically shifted by an LED swap. Can't wait for my two E01's to ship!


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hondo said:


> I'd just like to add a data point from personal experience in modding one of my E0's. I don't think this will apply to the GS LED, since advertised runtimes ARE the same between the E0 and E01. What I put in one of mine was the Shoppes 100 mA 5mm LED, which I believe is the same as an uncut MJLED. It is very white, and makes a lot more overall light, with less focus to the center, nearly a wall of light effect. But it has a lower Vf than most Nichia 5mm's. As a result, the draw current on my battery almost exactly DOUBLED. I don't usually see that when using this LED in other lights, like a Dorcy. So the point is, the E0 circuit is fairly sensitive to Vf, and runtime can be dramatically shifted by an LED swap. Can't wait for my two E01's to ship!


Hmmm, did the current draw from the battery double from LOWER vf? Lower vf means lower current draw! :duh2: Anyways, a small change in vf (higher) will never DOUBLE the current draw. Have you cleaned the contacts? (a known problem, that makes the runtime about 2 hours):laughing: The GS have generally lower vf that the CS so i'm guessing a little bit longer runtime.


----------



## Hondo (Mar 28, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> Hmmm, did the current draw from the battery double from LOWER vf? Lower vf means lower current draw! :duh2: Anyways, a small change in vf (higher) will never DOUBLE the current draw. Have you cleaned the contacts? (a known problem, that makes the runtime about 2 hours):laughing:


 

I am a mechanical, not electrical engineer, so don't shoot me if I am wrong. But, if I have a circuit where the LED is acting as part (or all, like DD) of the impedence to the current flow from the voltage source, and I lower that impedence, the current flow will go up. That statement is making an assumption that LED's with lower Vf's offer less resistance in the circuit, which was my general understanding. For sure, they do not require the boost circuit to boost the voltage as far to light them at the same level as higher Vf LED's. I would think that a given circuit, not regulated against such change, would tend to drive them to higher currents than higher Vf LED's. It was also the case when I put an H bin Vf Seoul in place of a higher Vf Luxeon in a simple resistored light.

Now, if you were to tune a light to the same brightness with an LED of lower Vf, you would certainly be able to use a lower drive current, and get more runtime. That is the entire principle by which HDS created the "XR" series of extended runtime lights, which are all tuned to the same lumens of output. Remember that my light is brighter now, at the expense of runtime.

BTW, contacts are fine, I am measuring things with the head open on the bench. Also, I was not the only one to have exactly the same experience with this light and LED combo. Another members measurements were within 10 mA of what I got.


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hondo said:


> I am a mechanical, not electrical engineer, so don't shoot me if I am wrong. But, if I have a circuit where the LED is acting as part (or all, like DD) of the impedence to the current flow from the voltage source, and I lower that impedence, the current flow will go up. That statement is making an assumption that LED's with lower Vf's offer less resistance in the circuit, which was my general understanding. For sure, they do not require the boost circuit to boost the voltage as far to light them at the same level as higher Vf LED's. I would think that a given circuit, not regulated against such change, would tend to drive them to higher currents than higher Vf LED's. It was also the case when I put an H bin Vf Seoul in place of a higher Vf Luxeon in a simple resistored light.
> 
> Now, if you were to tune a light to the same brightness with an LED of lower Vf, you would certainly be able to use a lower drive current, and get more runtime. That is the entire principle by which HDS created the "XR" series of extended runtime lights, which are all tuned to the same lumens of output. Remember that my light is brighter now, at the expense of runtime.
> 
> BTW, contacts are fine, I am measuring things with the head open on the bench. Also, I was not the only one to have exactly the same experience with this light and LED combo. Another members measurements were within 10 mA of what I got.


I'm in no way an expert on this. I just know that in all constant current regulated lights i have seen tested, lower vf led's have resulted in longer runtime. And in a constant current regulated circuit, that seems quite logical to me. 
In a circuit that is NOT current regulated (a simple boost circuit) i would ounderstand lower vf resulting in brighter output and lower runtime and higher current draw.


----------



## EntropyQ3 (Mar 28, 2008)

geek4christ said:


> Hey, I'm with you on that one. I think an aggressive looking L0D would be really cool.


I think it would be massively uncool. Klingon flashlight design is embarrassing in the first place, but flashlights for _really tiny_ Klingons? "Weird" doesn't even begin to describe it.

I very much prefer if my EDC lights are compact, and refrain from chewing up my pockets.


----------



## Hondo (Mar 28, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> I'm in no way an expert on this. I just know that in all constant current regulated lights i have seen tested, lower vf led's have resulted in longer runtime. And in a constant current regulated circuit, that seems quite logical to me.
> In a circuit that is NOT current regulated (a simple boost circuit) i would ounderstand lower vf resulting in brighter output and lower runtime and higher current draw.


 

I totally hear ya. I can only report on the results, as I am not smart enough to look at the circuit and tell what it is controlling. When I looked at the nice flat regulation, I did not expect the LED to change anything, all I was trying to do was reduce the blue tint of the light. I was very surprised at the result, although not really dissapointed. It did totally change the character of the light, but it has very little blue to it now, and is fantastic for up close work with the more even flood, almost like a Zebralight, but still more focused. The runtime is still GOOD, just not as fantastic as with the stock LED. I am hoping the GS will be the "have my cake and eat it too" solution!

Have to add, "flashlights for really tiny Klingons" ...


----------



## Probedude (Mar 29, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> I just know that in all constant current regulated lights i have seen tested, lower vf led's have resulted in longer runtime. And in a constant current regulated circuit, that seems quite logical to me.



Yep, if you ignore conversion efficiency (assume 100%) then power (in watts) into your driver will equal power out to your LED.

Watts = current x voltage

In a constant current LED driver the output current is fixed (of course). As you can see, varying voltage (Vf) will then vary the watts output which is the same at watts input at 100% efficiency.

Lower Vf, lower watts needed from the battery so it lasts longer.

Now that I have your attention, can someone please tell me how the brightness of this E01 would compare to say this fauxton?
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1253


----------



## swxb12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Probedude said:


> Now that I have your attention, can someone please tell me how the brightness of this E01 would compare to say this fauxton?



I have a clear plastic version of that photon model. Bought a 10-pack off DX. Ceiling bounce test puts brightness between 5-lumen low of NiteCore and 9-lumen high of L1D/L2D-CE P4. So maybe 7ish lumens? Brightness varies a little amongst the batch I received, but I doubt any of these DX ones will hit 10 lumens.

Fauxtons sure are handy, but they have a terrible looking output curve. Fenix regulation FTW.


----------



## Jarl (Mar 29, 2008)

Probedude said:


> Lower Vf, lower watts needed from the battery so it lasts longer.



But also less light whilst it runs... You can't have something for nothing


----------



## streetmaster (Mar 29, 2008)

swxb12 said:


> I have a clear plastic version of that photon model. Bought a 10-pack off DX. Ceiling bounce test puts brightness between 5-lumen low of NiteCore and 9-lumen high of L1D/L2D-CE P4. So maybe 7ish lumens? Brightness varies a little amongst the batch I received, but I doubt any of these DX ones will hit 10 lumens.
> 
> Fauxtons sure are handy, but they have a terrible looking output curve. Fenix regulation FTW.


So you're saying you think the E01 will be a bit brighter than these "fauxton" lights?(I have ten of 'em too ) Thanks for the info, that at least gives me an idea of the usefulness of the E01. Btw, where does the word "fauxton" come from and why is it used to describe keychain lights? CPF is the only place I've seen it being used.


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 29, 2008)

Jarl said:


> But also less light whilst it runs... You can't have something for nothing


No, not if they have the same "output per mA specs".. If one led has a fv of 3,7 and another led 3,6, and both led's have the same output per milliamp. If you give them the same ma in, they will be equally bright, but the one with the lower vf will use less watts. And the battery will last longer.

Can someone plz confirm what i'm trying to say here?

(too early in the day to be writing english really) :sick2:


----------



## HKJ (Mar 29, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> No, not if they have the same "output per mA specs".. If one led has a fv of 3,7 and another led 3,6, and both led's have the same output per milliamp. If you give them the same ma in, they will be equally bright, but the one with the lower vf will use less watts. And the battery will last longer.
> 
> Can someone plz confirm what i'm trying to say here?



Your are almost correct, most drivers works that way.
But direct drive and linear drivers uses the same current from the battery as the led gets. But this kind of drivers can only be used if the battery voltage is above vf of the led.
These drivers can be recognized by not having a inductor.


----------



## cave dave (Mar 29, 2008)

"fauxton" is CPF slang for Fake Photons. Faux is french for fake. The Photon series of keychain flashlight is produced by LRI and was one of the very first LED flashlights. Many of these fakes are in direct violation of LRI's copyrights.

The Fauxtons do not use a Nichia LED, they have a different beam pattern with a stronger hotspot and less spill so they often seem brighter but in fact they put out less total light. Some of these Fauxton LEDs can't take the 6v drive voltage & current for very long and start to flicker and burn out in short order. 

I have put a Nichia DS LED in a Photon2 and a Fauxton and the results are impressive. Because they are heavily overdriven they will be brighter than an ARC AAA DS for the first few seconds. However the tiny coins cells have very little capacity and in a runtime test will lose 50% of the brightness within 15 min or so. Its hard to find runtimes graphs but they all look pretty much like this. Coin Cell runtime.
Compare that to a steady runtime of 10+ hrs for the E01.


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 29, 2008)

HKJ said:


> Your are almost correct, most drivers works that way.
> But direct drive and linear drivers uses the same current from the battery as the led gets. But this kind of drivers can only be used if the battery voltage is above vf of the led.
> These drivers can be recognized by not having a inductor.


Exactly what i thought. Thanks. 



cave dave said:


> However the tiny coins cells have very little capacity and in a runtime test will lose 50% of the brightness within 15 min or so. Its hard to find runtimes graphs but they all look pretty much like this. Coin Cell runtime.
> Compare that to a steady runtime of 10+ hrs for the E01.



I've bought a lot of them from dx. I'm giving them away to everyone i know, or just hanging them on peoples keychains  But yes, the runtime sucks, they are only useful for finding keyholes, finding lost stuff in the car and things like that. After 2 minutes they are at 75% brightness, after 15 minutes they are at 50% brightness, and after 90 minutes they are only 25%. They can't be compared to the E01.


----------



## Jarl (Mar 29, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> No, not if they have the same "output per mA specs".. If one led has a fv of 3,7 and another led 3,6, and both led's have the same output per milliamp. If you give them the same ma in, they will be equally bright, but the one with the lower vf will use less watts. And the battery will last longer.
> 
> Can someone plz confirm what i'm trying to say here?
> 
> (too early in the day to be writing english really) :sick2:



I follow what you're trying to say, but how many LED's are rated at lumens/ma? try lumens/watt 

Because they're running at a lower Vf and equal drive current, they're running at a lower power (i.e, less watts), so they're also running at less lumens.


Or at least, that's how I've interpreted it.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 29, 2008)

From having a lower Vf LED, the boost circuit does not have to work as hard. This means that rather than having a circuit that is only 80% efficient, with a lower Vf it might be say 85% efficient, and that extra 5% gained can go towards runtime rather than powering the circuit.


Purely made up numbers, but you get the idea.


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 29, 2008)

Jarl said:


> I follow what you're trying to say, but how many LED's are rated at lumens/ma? try lumens/watt
> 
> Because they're running at a lower Vf and equal drive current, they're running at a lower power (i.e, less watts), so they're also running at less lumens.
> 
> ...


Then why are they complaining about led's with higher vf in flashlights with limited power sources (aaa), when they could just lower the current to get the same output and power consumption as a low vf led? Has to be more to it than that.:thinking:

Edit: Ahh.. Marduke just explained it.


----------



## Probedude (Mar 29, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> I've bought a lot of them from dx. I'm giving them away to everyone i know, or just hanging them on peoples keychains



Yep, same here. I've bought probably 70 of them and have given them all away. I've have a red fauxton that I bought at a computer show probably 15 years ago, that truly is my EDC light. I've been buying so many of these new LED lights (mostly cree from DX) that I'm trying to justify why I need an E01 since the fauxton has been great for me and I have yet to need the bulk or runtime. A UF 602C Q5 is the 'bulk' I carry when I remember, but that's more 10 lumen!

In regards to Vf and driving LED's, note that I was quoting power (electrical power, not optical power) in watts and I stated that driver efficiency was 100%. I was presenting an ideal driver - really I'm ignoring the driver just to get the point across on energy conversion.

Since watts = V * I (voltage * current)

Vf x Iout = Vin x Iin x efficiency

or with 100% efficiency (since 100% = 1)
Vf x Iout = Vin x Iin (watts out = watts in)

With a driver that has a constant efficiency under all conditions, the fact is still the same that lower Vf output will pull less power from the battery.

In the real world drivers are not 100% efficient. You can have a switching regulator be more efficient at higher output currents (usually) or higher efficiency at lower output currents. Linear drivers are most efficient when Vin is close to Vout.

Note that I am not saying anything about brightness, which is LED efficiency. If an led can put out more light with less current, then if you run this efficient led to the same output OPTICAL power as a less efficient LED, then your battery life is better also.


Thanks for the reply on how bright the EO1 is compared to the Fauxton! I too couldn't figure out how much light it was going to put out.


----------



## streetmaster (Mar 29, 2008)

cave dave said:


> "fauxton" is CPF slang for Fake Photons. Faux is french for fake. The Photon series of keychain flashlight is produced by LRI and was one of the very first LED flashlights. Many of these fakes are in direct violation of LRI's copyrights.
> 
> The Fauxtons do not use a Nichia LED, they have a different beam pattern with a stronger hotspot and less spill so they often seem brighter but in fact they put out less total light. Some of these Fauxton LEDs can't take the 6v drive voltage & current for very long and start to flicker and burn out in short order.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I wasn't comparing the two as far as runtime, I only wanted a general idea on how bright the E01 will be when I get it.


----------



## cave dave (Mar 29, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> Thanks for the info. I wasn't comparing the two as far as runtime, I only wanted a general idea on how bright the E01 will be when I get it.



It will be about 10 lumens. 

Seriously though sometimes we get too hung up in the numbers. If you were to use a Fauxton one day and an E0, E01, or Arc AAA (CD,DS,GS) over the next few days I think that you will find they all have about the same usability.

I prefer the beam of the smoother transition from spot to spill of the Nichia LEDs but lots of people prefer the more lensed spot like beam from the Snow Leds that are often found in the Fauxtons.


----------



## streetmaster (Mar 29, 2008)

lol, ok. That's the answer I was looking for. (not the 10 lumens part:ironic I guess the real test will be in actual usage. I'm just anxious to receive mine. I've never had very much patience. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## xcel730 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hmmm ... I just bought the L0d, not I'm wondering if I should still get E01. :thinking:

The E01 looks like it could handle a lot more abuse compared to the L0d. Before I pulled the trigger on the L0d I was tempted to get the Arc Premium GS for $50.

I'm going to wait until it comes out on Monday and see the responses here and then decide whether I need a spare light for my L0d and Photon Microlight. What the heck, it's only $15. :twothumbs


----------



## paulr (Mar 30, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> Exactly what i thought. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I've bought a lot of them from dx. I'm giving them away to everyone i know, or just hanging them on peoples keychains  But yes, the runtime sucks, they are only useful for finding keyholes, finding lost stuff in the car and things like that. After 2 minutes they are at 75% brightness, after 15 minutes they are at 50% brightness, and after 90 minutes they are only 25%. They can't be compared to the E01.



Don't underestimate the practicality of a 2.5 lumen flashlight (25% of 10 lumens). The original Arc AAA was around 3 lumens and was one of the favorite light son CPF for a long time. The original CMG Infinity from before that was around 1 lumen. Really, for occasional-use EDC, a Fauxton is enough flashlight for almost anyone. Anything beyond it is flashaholism. Not that there's anything wrong with that, as Seinfeld would say.


----------



## WadeF (Mar 30, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> I'm just anxious to receive mine. I've never had very much patience.


 
Same here. I think it's funny we're all so excited over a $15, 10 lumen flashlight.  I love 'em dim and bright.


----------



## fluke (Mar 30, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Same here. I think it's funny we're all so excited over a $15, 10 lumen flashlight.  I love 'em dim and bright.



Hmm, dim and bright ??? sounds like my work colleagues


----------



## Moat (Mar 30, 2008)

I think some folks here seem to be (mistakenly) assuming that the E0's circuit is _constant-current_ regulated - but it's not (as Hondo's previous posts point out). I too have modified a few E0's with different LEDs, and the current delivered varies with the Vf of the different LEDs (lower Vf = higher current draw).

Although really well regulated, it appears to me it's trying to deliver a _constant Voltage_, instead. As long as a circuit is doing so while remaining close to the LED's published current specs - nothin' wrong with that at all. Works good, lasts a long time!

Example - I recently installed a GS (published 3.2 Vf) in an E0 (stock CS @ 3.6 Vf published), and battery draw (fresh charged NiMH) increased from 78mA to 98mA - about a 25% increase... which would/should translate to about a 25% decrease in runtime. I didn't measure current draw at the LED itself, but previously have measured it to be right at 25mA with the stock CS. So I'm assuming the GS is probably pulling 30-32 mA - reflecting the 25% increase in battery draw.

Now, that being said - the GS'ed E0 puts out about _three times_ the light, as the CS-loaded stocker - easily outshining the combined beam of two stock E0's. Pretty danged good - 25% more power for 200% more light!

GS's beam is pretty typical Nichia (ugly to some - I don't mind it myself), but with a bit more pronounced, larger (oblong), blue/violet center to the hotspot (of which the reflector helps to mix and "soften"). Maybe a slightly more "center-weighted" beam pattern overall, that throws pretty well for a 5mm package.

I'm thinkin' that in order for the E01 to equal the runtime of the original E0 (ten-ish hours, flat), they'll have to change the circuit to accomodate the GS's lower Vf - and hopefully retain the E0's excellent flat regulation in the process. 

Or they will run the E0's original circuit, but with a regulated runtime somewhere around 7-8 hours.

In either case, the circuit board will likely be different (re-designed) anyways, as it appears the smaller head diameter of the new E01 wouldn't allow the original E0's larger diameter board to fit.

Just hopin' they keep the excellent (flat) regulation! :thumbsup:


----------



## iocheretyanny (Mar 30, 2008)

2 questions:

Does the Orange/Blue/Purple anodize wear same as the olive/black?

Is the E01 closer in size to L0D then ArcP?


----------



## Burgess (Mar 30, 2008)

to *cave dave* --


and


to* Moat* --



Thank you both for your detailed explanations.


:twothumbs


(i never knew that Fauxtons didn't use *real* Nichia's)


_


----------



## LG&M (Mar 30, 2008)

I have been thinking a lot about all the reasons I don't need the EO1.
I wont ask you to suffer through my madness I just wanted to say I order one last night.


----------



## olrac (Mar 30, 2008)

iocheretyanny said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> Does the Orange/Blue/Purple anodize wear same as the olive/black?
> 
> Is the E01 closer in size to L0D then ArcP?



Well they are HA III as well, so in theory they should wear the same as the black and olive, but we will see how they fare in the real world. almost the same as Arc P


----------



## Bearcat (Mar 30, 2008)

I noticed that the advertised run-times of the EO and the EO1 are a little different.


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Mar 30, 2008)

An olive and one blue ordered right now and best of all, those 27.xx$ are only 17 Euros:devil:

If the quality is right on those i am goin g to order a few more. Those might be the nearly perfect give away lights! ( And i can give one to my girlfriend who is always trying to get my LOD Q4)

MfG Mr.Urahara


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 30, 2008)

finally ordered one.  
olive for a first one for me.

MfG Mr.Urahara, very unlikley that this light will save your LOD..:nana:

Crenshaw


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Mar 30, 2008)

@ Crenshaw


I will try the blue one as a bait to her

But i think you are right, i will end up ordering another one



MfG Mr.Urahara


----------



## ultimaonliner (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't mind using nice EDC items (Swiss Army Knife, flashlight, etc) and having them show some wear and tear, but when it comes to an EDC item that is actually connected to a keychains full of keys, I really dislike the extra abuse the keys cause.

For this reason, I put an order for a couple of E01's just for actual keychain duty. I think the E01 will complement your L0D well, unless you're NOT like me and don't mind having your L0D go through a lot of scratching next to your keys.




xcel730 said:


> Hmmm ... I just bought the L0d, not I'm wondering if I should still get E01. :thinking:
> 
> The E01 looks like it could handle a lot more abuse compared to the L0d. Before I pulled the trigger on the L0d I was tempted to get the Arc Premium GS for $50.
> 
> I'm going to wait until it comes out on Monday and see the responses here and then decide whether I need a spare light for my L0d and Photon Microlight. What the heck, it's only $15. :twothumbs


----------



## LED-holic (Mar 31, 2008)

I too am very excited about this light.

I will order 2 once mid April passes, and this things is shipping. I was going to buy a L2D-CE Q5 anyway, as a back up to my current one. I have to say the L2D-CE Q5 has been the best flash light I have ever used, and I use it every single day that I have owned it.

I love Fenix lights!!


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 31, 2008)

Nooooo! They changed the shipping date of the black and olive to 4/2. I knew it! Now i have to wait even longer


----------



## streetmaster (Mar 31, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> Nooooo! They changed the shipping date of the black and olive to 4/2. I knew it! Now i have to wait even longer


What??!!  God dammit! Pardon my language but this is going to drive me to drink! :drunk: Wait, I already do, hmm. My pre-order still says 3/31... Wonder if that'll change.


----------



## JB5 (Mar 31, 2008)

Newbie here. I just ordered a couple of these last night. One for my other key chain and one for my wife. I currently EDC an Arc-P the I move between keychains but these coming out is a good reason to try a new one. And thanks to the colors my wife wanted one to. 
I also just got a L2d Q5 and that thing is soo awsome. Best flashlight I have owned today.


----------



## nbp (Mar 31, 2008)

I just hope that this doesnt exacerbate any flame wars and invoke a bunch of Fenix vs. Arc banter about which is better or why Arc is so much more expensive etc etc etc such as we so often get with Fenix and that other US manufacturer. I think we can love both lights. 

I always carry my Arc-P, but I just put in my order for an orange one, because, well, its orange, and that is really really cool, and it has the ability to tail stand, which I think could be very handy. But it is not going to bump my arc from it place in my pocket, they are just going to have to learn to play nice in there, like this: :buddies: Not like this: :toucher else they get this: :whoopin:


----------



## Burgess (Mar 31, 2008)

to JB5 --


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !

:welcome:

_


----------



## LG&M (Mar 31, 2008)

nbp said:


> I just put in my order for an orange one, because, well, its orange, and that is really really cool,


 I almost got the orange for the same reason._ still might, I got the olive for now._


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Mar 31, 2008)

4/2? Arrrrggghh! I ordered an olive and a blue one yesterday (olive for the sole purpose of getting one sooner ).


----------



## BentHeadTX (Mar 31, 2008)

I have been waiting for an Arc AAA XLR (Xtra Long Runtime) that pushes the GS LED at around 20 to 25mA, the stock drive level. The new Arc GS is overdriven at around 60mA and the LED protrudes from the reflector allowing damage from keys etc.  Not the thing I expected from a company that makes one flashlight. 

Now the E01 shows up driven with a GS at stock drive levels, has twice the runtime and costs $15. Is it as durable as an Arc? Probably not... but if I want durability, I use a Peak driven at stock levels (my wife has been using hers since 2004) The E01 will make a great birthday gift as an emergency light when stuffed with a lithium AAA. I prefer not to drive an Arc with a lithium AAA as it will drive the already overdriven LED even harder. Not my idea of a light that is used long term for blackouts etc. 

Yep, now I can get neck lanyards, some E01 GS lights and a pack of lithium AAA cells for power failures without worry. It has taken years but the AAA emergency light has emerged that won't cook on lithium batteries. Thanks Fenix!


----------



## WadeF (Mar 31, 2008)

I got my Arc GS today. I was planning on comparing it with the E01. For $50 I expected the Arc to beat out the Fenix in the quality of the HA, construction, Q/C, etc, but I have serious doubts now, and from what I'm hearing from other ARC GS owners, it's not looking good for ARC. All one has to do is look at this gallery of my new ARC GS to see they are having serious QC issues. I have a way off center LED, if I point the light straight, the hot spot is way off, I actually have to re-aim it to get the light where I want it... The HA job is kind of crude, and even worse the o-ring stays exposed, and has been freying apart when I turn the light off and on, even with some Nylogel added. The threads and o-ring were very dry when I took it out of the package. My original ARC AAA is much nicer than this new "premium" Arc GS... 

I'm not trying to bash Arc at all, I love my original Arc, and when I decided to spend $50, plus another $5 for shipping, I did so expecting a high quality AAA light with great fit and finish, what I got looks like a reject put together by a child. The o-ring issue sounds common with the new Arcs. I don't even know if I will bother returning this, as this maybe about as good as it gets. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/wadefulpng/ARCGS


----------



## fluke (Mar 31, 2008)

WadeF said:


> I got my Arc GS today. I was planning on comparing it with the E01. For $50 I expected the Arc to beat out the Fenix in the quality of the HA, construction, Q/C, etc, but I have serious doubts now, and from what I'm hearing from other ARC GS owners, it's not looking good for ARC. All one has to do is look at this gallery of my new ARC GS to see they are having serious QC issues. I have a way off center LED, if I point the light straight, the hot spot is way off, I actually have to re-aim it to get the light where I want it... The HA job is kind of crude, and even worse the o-ring stays exposed, and has been freying apart when I turn the light off and on, even with some Nylogel added. The threads and o-ring were very dry when I took it out of the package. My original ARC AAA is much nicer than this new "premium" Arc GS...
> 
> I'm not trying to bash Arc at all, I love my original Arc, and when I decided to spend $50, plus another $5 for shipping, I did so expecting a high quality AAA light with great fit and finish, what I got looks like a reject put together by a child. The o-ring issue sounds common with the new Arcs. I don't even know if I will bother returning this, as this maybe about as good as it gets.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/wadefulpng/ARCGS



Is that new ???


----------



## greenstuffs (Mar 31, 2008)

i'd probably pick a E01 when the natural or blue becomes available for some reason the black HA doesn't seem as tough as the Nat HA from fenix.
Thx for the ARC pics nice to know what to expect. I don't know if it's a norm but for $50 plus shipping i wouldn't like to take the gamble. 



WadeF said:


> I'm not trying to bash Arc at all, I love my original Arc, and when I decided to spend $50, plus another $5 for shipping, I did so expecting a high quality AAA light with great fit and finish, what I got looks like a reject put together by a child. The o-ring issue sounds common with the new Arcs. I don't even know if I will bother returning this, as this maybe about as good as it gets.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/wadefulpng/ARCGS


----------



## WadeF (Mar 31, 2008)

fluke said:


> Is that new ???


 
It's supposed to be. Unless they sold me a used one as new? It arrived straight from ARC today. Almost looks worn. Even the knurling seems to show a lot of bare aluminum or something, it just looks rough and not even in color.


----------



## WadeF (Mar 31, 2008)

greenstuffs said:


> i'd probably pick a E01 when the natural or blue becomes available for some reason the black HA doesn't seem as tough as the Nat HA from fenix.
> Thx for the ARC pics nice to know what to expect. I don't know if it's a norm but for $50 plus shipping i wouldn't like to take the gamble.


 
Sadly Fenix discontinued Natural HA, but I agree, seems to be their toughest finish, which it is supposed to be, are was.  We'll see how the black and olive wear compare to the colors. Hopefully Fenix will bring back Nat HA someday.

Yeah, I'm bummed about the Arc situation as many of us hold them in high regard. Unless Arc responds to me and can gaurantee they can send me a better quality example, I don't know if I'll bother trying to exchange this. We'll see how the new E01's compare to it.


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 31, 2008)

WadeF said:


> I got my Arc GS today. I was planning on comparing it with the E01. For $50 I expected the Arc to beat out the Fenix in the quality of the HA, construction, Q/C, etc, but I have serious doubts now, and from what I'm hearing from other ARC GS owners, it's not looking good for ARC. All one has to do is look at this gallery of my new ARC GS to see they are having serious QC issues. I have a way off center LED, if I point the light straight, the hot spot is way off, I actually have to re-aim it to get the light where I want it...
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/wadefulpng/ARCGS


Wow, thats SOME off center led. I think that's the worst one i've see. My E0's led was actually a little of center, so i had to push out the module and correct it. I actually have to point the led a little bit off to one side to make the hotspot go totally in the center. :duh2: (I'm a perfectionist, it MUST be perfect). I hope the "led module" will be easy to remove from the E01, so that i can correct it if it's not right.

And btw, that finish looks real bad. It really looks used. That's what i would expect from a 5$ flahligt.


----------



## JB5 (Mar 31, 2008)

I would be haveing them send a new one with a UPS call tag to pick up the one they sent originally. That should of never passed QC. Wow.


----------



## Jarl (Apr 1, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> Wow, thats SOME off center led. I think that's the worst one i've see. My E0's led was actually a little of center, so i had to push out the module and correct it. I actually have to point the led a little bit off to one side to make the hotspot go totally in the center. :duh2: (I'm a perfectionist, it MUST be perfect). I hope the "led module" will be easy to remove from the E01, so that i can correct it if it's not right.
> 
> And btw, that finish looks real bad. It really looks used. That's what i would expect from a 5$ flahligt.



It'd be astonished if the E01 is unpotted, so good luck getting the pill out.


----------



## Bearcat (Apr 1, 2008)

You know I've done a lot of wishing and bitching that the EO could be twice as bright with the same run-time. Now I'm waiting on a EO1 to be shipped from the Fenix Store to meet that need. However, during the meantime, I just started using a EO for my late night bathroom run light. I think it could be a little less bright for that particular use.


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 1, 2008)

The E0's output is more than enough for 90% of the times I need a flashlight. With dark adapted eyes you can see clearly 10 meters in front of you. Great beam for closeup. The only time i need a different light are when i need a "thrower" to spot things at a distance. Or for showing off of course


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 1, 2008)

Bearcat said:


> You know I've done a lot of wishing and bitching that the EO could be twice as bright with the same run-time. Now I'm waiting on a EO1 to be shipped from the Fenix Store to meet that need. However, during the meantime, I just started using a EO for my late night bathroom run light. I think it could be a little less bright for that particular use.


on my trips, the NDI's lowest mode still blinds me...

Crenshaw


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 2, 2008)

The order information still says "ships 3/31". I hope they have a time machine


----------



## Led75 (Apr 2, 2008)

It now says 4-2 ship date for the black e01,s


----------



## WadeF (Apr 2, 2008)

Fenix-store has posted some updates about the E01's in their topic about them on the dealers forum on CPFMP. I guess Fenix didn't get the E01's to Fenix-store when they were supposed to. Hopefully they'll show up soon. Fenix-store has offered to refund anyone's payments if it's a problem. Since they are pretty cheap I'm just going to leave my order so I don't lose my place in line incase they are shipped in batches as they come in.


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 2, 2008)

Led75 said:


> It now says 4-2 ship date for the black e01,s


Yes, they changed that a couple of days ago.


----------



## scott (Apr 2, 2008)

One of my favorite around-the-house lights is the discontinued Fenix E1. As E1 is not a long enough string to do a search, I can't find lumens numbers for it to see how it might compare to the EO1. Anyone know?


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 2, 2008)

scott said:


> One of my favorite around-the-house lights is the discontinued Fenix E1. As E1 is not a long enough string to do a search, I can't find lumens numbers for it to see how it might compare to the EO1. Anyone know?


 
I think the E1 was 10 lumens, with a Nichia Rigel LED. Runtime? Uhm....about 1.5 hours? I think Lighthound still has them....

Ok, Lighthound's specs say 12 lumens, 3 hour runtime.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 2, 2008)

scott said:


> One of my favorite around-the-house lights is the discontinued Fenix E1. As E1 is not a long enough string to do a search, I can't find lumens numbers for it to see how it might compare to the EO1. Anyone know?



E1 was 12 lumens for 3 hours. The E01 should be a wonderful replacement at 10 lumens for 11 hours.


----------



## dulridge (Apr 2, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Sadly Fenix discontinued Natural HA, but I agree, seems to be their toughest finish, which it is supposed to be, are was.  We'll see how the black and olive wear compare to the colors. Hopefully Fenix will bring back Nat HA someday.
> 
> Yeah, I'm bummed about the Arc situation as many of us hold them in high regard. Unless Arc responds to me and can gaurantee they can send me a better quality example, I don't know if I'll bother trying to exchange this. We'll see how the new E01's compare to it.



Here's an E0 that is 18 months old. It lives on my car keys and has done so from new. 







My Solitaire that the E0 replaced after something like a decade.






Doesn't seem to be all that H A.

That said, I've just ordered an E01 sight unseen. I'd have gone for the Arc but for their insane shipping charges if you don't live in the US. $35 on a $50 light that weighs next to nothing. $10 shipping I would have paid like a shot but the price of 2 Fenixes for the shipping alone?


----------



## josean (Apr 2, 2008)

scott said:


> I can't find lumens numbers for it to see how it might compare to the EO1. Anyone know?



You can find a review of the Fenix E1 here

I think the output is about 10 lm


----------



## broadwayblue (Apr 2, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> energizer lithiums (L91) won't be a problem, but don't put 10440's in it. No point in using anything but alks in this anyway, the circuit is great on normal alkalines.


 
Any specific reasons I shouldn't put 10440's in an E01? I don't have any AAA alks.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 2, 2008)

broadwayblue said:


> Any specific reasons I shouldn't put 10440's in an E01? I don't have any AAA alks.



They are 3x the rated voltage, what do you think will happen?


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 2, 2008)

Marduke said:


> They are 3x the rated voltage, what do you think will happen?


----------



## chimo (Apr 2, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> E0 is only half as bright as arc tested, so longer runtime is expected. But in this case both e01 and arc gs claim 10 lumen.



Don't omit converter efficiency in your considerations. The Arc's driver is getting a little old - it hasn't changed since the original ArcAAA. There have been significant advances in switcher efficiencies in the last few years that the Fenix driver is likely exploiting. 

The only major change is the Nichia LED model (BS to CS to DS to GS). There's less than a dollar difference in the cost of any of these LED models, yet the price difference between a "standard (CS)" and a "premium (GS)" is about $20!


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 2, 2008)

chimo said:


> Don't omit converter efficiency in your considerations. The Arc's driver is getting a little old - it hasn't changed since the original ArcAAA. There have been significant advances in switcher efficiencies in the last few years that the Fenix driver is likely exploiting.
> 
> The only major change is the Nichia LED model (BS to CS to DS to GS). There's less than a dollar difference in the cost of any of these LED models, yet the price difference between a "standard (CS)" and a "premium (GS)" is about $20!



I'll go on record right now to say that if this E01 lives up to it's specs, it will be *the* product to put Arc out of the business for the final time. Arc's unwillingness to upgrade 5-year old technology on thier bread-and-butter product will lead to their final demise. Plopping a new LED into the same platform, with un-updated electronics, will no longer cut it in my opinion.

I've already placed my order for several E01 lights. I have high hopes for them, but only time will tell.


----------



## olrac (Apr 2, 2008)

Are these delayed in shipping? The last I heard the black and olive were supposed to go out today. :thinking:


----------



## JamisonM (Apr 2, 2008)

olrac said:


> Are these delayed in shipping? The last I heard the black and olive were supposed to go out today. :thinking:


I have no idea about them being delayed, but I'd expect reviews for them to start popping up this week for sure. All those wanting to know more about them have to do is sit back, put their feet up and grab a beverage of their choosing and relax. Me, I'll sip tea, might even play a video game.


----------



## Blue72 (Apr 3, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> I'll go on record right now to say that if this E01 lives up to it's specs, it will be *the* product to put Arc out of the business for the final time. Arc's unwillingness to upgrade 5-year old technology on thier bread-and-butter product will lead to their final demise. Plopping a new LED into the same platform, with un-updated electronics, will no longer cut it in my opinion.
> 
> I've already placed my order for several E01 lights. I have high hopes for them, but only time will tell.


 
YIKES TIN!!!! I thought you were a big ARC fan


----------



## Pepper (Apr 3, 2008)

I wonder why the E1 got only 4 stars??


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Apr 3, 2008)

dd61999 said:


> YIKES TIN!!!! I thought you were a big ARC fan



Did you see his NiteCore review? Who would have thought! 

- Vikas


----------



## Bearcat (Apr 3, 2008)

Pepper said:


> I wonder why the E1 got only 4 stars??


 
Its beam has lots of rings and it has a very short run-time for the amount of light it produces.


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 3, 2008)

Bearcat said:


> Its beam has lots of rings and it has a very short run-time for the amount of light it produces.


I actually really like the E1s. It did maybe 12 real lumens and was perfectly flat for 1:30 on an alky, and 1:45 to 50%. This was performance which beat any other flashlight of its time. It would do about 2:30 on a nimh and did 5:50 in an E2 lithium primary. Mine has a pretty tough natural HA, and I really like the fact that the LED is under glass. Easy to clean, etc.

I would like the E01 even more if it was under glass, even if that meant it cost a few $ more.


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 3, 2008)

olrac said:


> Are these delayed in shipping? The last I heard the black and olive were supposed to go out today. :thinking:


From the Fenix-Store front page:

**** April 3, 2008 ***
We apologize for the delay on the E01's. We're still waiting for a ship notification 
from Fenix. We have been told that the E01s are expected to ship to us on April 8th.
Once they ship, we should receive them within 24-36 hours. When we receive
the tracking number we will immediately put a note here on the front page.

Thank you for your patience and understanding.

:mecry:
*


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 3, 2008)

dd61999 said:


> YIKES TIN!!!! I thought you were a big ARC fan



I am/was. I continue to see a downward trend with Arc, the product, the support and the philosophy. Arc is no longer top-of-the-game in my opinion and what bothers me the most is the attitide that nothing needs to be changed as far as the product.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 3, 2008)

dd61999 said:


> YIKES TIN!!!! I thought you were a big ARC fan



I am/was. I continue to see a downward trend with Arc, the product, the support and the philosophy. Arc is no longer top-of-the-game in my opinion and what bothers me the most is the attitide that nothing needs to be changed as far as the product.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree with TIN that if the Fenix E01 pans out, it will seriously erode Arc AAA sales. Especially if an Arc AAA isn't as Arc-ish as in days gone by. Especially at a 3-to-1 price disparity.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 3, 2008)

dd61999 said:


> YIKES TIN!!!! I thought you were a big ARC fan



I am/was. I continue to see a downward trend with Arc, the product, the support and the philosophy. Arc is no longer top-of-the-game in my opinion and what bothers me the most is the attitide that nothing needs to be changed as far as the product.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry for the duplicates folks. My connection had an issue.


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 3, 2008)

I just stumbled across this and had to order an orange E01 ... :huh:
Impulse buy


----------



## LED-holic (Apr 3, 2008)

Eagerly awaiting personal reviews once you guys get the lights. Then I'm placing an order for a few and a back up L2D Q5.


----------



## TONY M (Apr 3, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> Eagerly awaiting personal reviews once you guys get the lights. Then I'm placing an order for a few and a back up L2D Q5.


 
I can't wait for the reviews myself, I'd love a natural E01 and its a pity they don't do that finish (also yes LED-holic its hard to have too many L2D's, you just can't go wrong with them - my favourite light).


Arc's QC seems very poor indeed going by WadeF's photographs. I wouldn't pay $5 for that crap, though maybe not all of the new ones are quite that bad.


----------



## HighLight (Apr 3, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> I am/was. I continue to see a downward trend with Arc, the product, the support and the philosophy. Arc is no longer top-of-the-game in my opinion and what bothers me the most is the attitide that nothing needs to be changed as far as the product.



$65.95 for an Arc GS shipped to Canada using their cheapest shipping option...I know they are reliable and the body is well built but really I can not justify that price for a Nichia GS. That price for me ( I emphasize the "for me")is just unreasonable. Now this little baby (Fenix E01) is perfect.


----------



## Jarl (Apr 3, 2008)

lol, so, what to get, 4 E01's with change or 1 arc GS which have QC problems?


Pull yourselves together arc, else when a noobie says "need AAA light!" no-one in their right mind would recommend an arc, as used to happen.


----------



## dulridge (Apr 3, 2008)

Jarl said:


> lol, so, what to get, 4 E01's with change or 1 arc GS which have QC problems?
> 
> 
> Pull yourselves together arc, else when a noobie says "need AAA light!" no-one in their right mind would recommend an arc, as used to happen.



Can't say I mind the $50 price, which it may well be worth though not the only one I've seen non-marketing pictures of. 

What I do object to is the outrageous amount they want for overseas shipping. They now seem to have some cheaper options rather than more than 70% of the price for FedEx who will then hold you up for "Customs Clearance charges" of about another $50

But $20 for "International Priority Mail" is nearly a 400% markup given that a flat rate envelope for this service can be had for $5.25 - that is ludicrous. I can get an E01 for their markup on shipping. Arc clearly do not wish to sell overseas.


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 3, 2008)

HighLight said:


> $65.95 for an Arc GS shipped to Canada using their cheapest shipping option...I know they are reliable and the body is well built but really I can not justify that price for a Nichia GS. That price for me ( I emphasize the "for me")is just unreasonable. Now this little baby (Fenix E01) is perfect.


There is no way in hell I would pay anywhere near that for a AAA light.:shakehead I don't care _what _it is. It's just a keychain light and should be priced accordingly. Geez, I only paid $62 for my L2D Q5!


----------



## Blue72 (Apr 3, 2008)

I honestly think Arc is still one of the best lights out there (except the GS)

However, if the e01 is as good as it looks. Arc has some serious competition


----------



## olrac (Apr 3, 2008)

I have to agree with TIN, Arc's Customer Service does seem to be lacking lately. They shipped the wrong order to me and the replacement was going out two weeks ago. Nothing ever came and no response to four emails to date. Premium Price = Premium Light + Premium Service, it just doesn't add up anymore.

P.S. The light that was sent in error had some mighty rough ano on it as well. If the E01 are as good as they look, Arc better look out I think.


----------



## WadeF (Apr 3, 2008)

dulridge said:


> But $20 for "International Priority Mail" is nearly a 400% markup given that a flat rate envelope for this service can be had for $5.25 - that is ludicrous. I can get an E01 for their markup on shipping. Arc clearly do not wish to sell overseas.


 
Probably to cover all the units they'll have to send back and forth because of QC issues. I guess I should have went with a DS, but I wanted to go with the latest and "greatest" version and be able to compare it to the E01 in terms of output and runtime.


----------



## nbp (Apr 3, 2008)

To be fair, not all the Arcs are having those kind of problems that WadeF showed. I think that was oopsie on the part of QC at Arc. 

My Arc-P DS that came end of December is beautiful, the anodizing is great and even, and the beam is nicely centered. I am surprised that after all the good things people have said about arc over the years, so many are ripping on them here. Besides, this is an EO1 thread, not an Arc thread; they have their own forum here.

I did order an orange E01 because I thought it would be cool, and I am looking forward to getting it and carrying it in conjunction with my Arc, as I expect I will enjoy both very much. As I posted before, I hope this light doesnt spark a bunch of Fenix Vs. Arc arguments like we see with Fenix and Surefire. 

Anyway, hopefully I didnt miss it in this thread, but I was wondering if we know what sort of beam pattern the E01 will have. I think I had read before that the GS is a tighter beam with a brighter oval hotspot, rather than the higher spill DS or CS etc. beams. Am I on the right track? Or does it depend on the light it's in rather than the emitter itself?


----------



## Anarchocap (Apr 3, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> I am/was. I continue to see a downward trend with Arc, the product, the support and the philosophy. Arc is no longer top-of-the-game in my opinion and what bothers me the most is the attitide that nothing needs to be changed as far as the product.



I don't pretend to know what Peter is doing with Arc, but I do know that Fenix has turned his business model upside down. Three years ago, Arc didn't have a lot of competition with respect to what the AAA offered at the price.

But the sad fact of the matter is, Fenix does it cheaper, they develop new products much faster, they continually innovate their current products, and they produce a very high quality product for the price. That's a market leader right there with those traits.

When I bought my first Fenix E0, I knew right then I would never purchase another Arc AAA. You can't sell a mature product at a niche price, and unfortunately Arc has been doing that for way too long.

At $15, the E01 is going to be hard to beat by anyone.

Honestly, we are at the point on these 5mm LEDs that we need Low / Hi output control. I won't be using the E01 to go to the bathroom at night. Its going to be too bright. I'll be using my CMG Infinity Ultra with Nichia BX for that. May that light never die!


----------



## JamisonM (Apr 3, 2008)

Anarchocap said:


> Honestly, we are at the point on these 5mm LEDs that we need Low / Hi output control. I won't be using the E01 to go to the bathroom at night. Its going to be too bright. I'll be using my CMG Infinity Ultra with Nichia BX for that. May that light never die!


Heh, 1lm low, 5lm medium and 9lm max plus strobe, sos and a 10lm turbo. I think that's a bit much, but I could definitely see a two mode E01; starts off at max, but with a quick twist to turn the light off and another to the turn it back on, you enter a 1-2lm low mode that, I bet, would last close to 24 hours from a single AAA battery.


----------



## WadeF (Apr 3, 2008)

A dual mode E01 would be sweet. I think I'd like it to start in LOW and then go into HIGH. If you were turning it on in say a movie theater, bedroom, etc, you may want the low to be first so it is discrete.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Apr 3, 2008)

I have my Arc AAA anodized black with red LED and no markings (sterile) Love that light! Great for blackout conditions and the quality is something to behold. However, I have had Arc AAA's that had the dreaded transistor problem (2004) and flaked out on me. 

Then came the posts in the Arc forum to recess the GS Nichia LED and drive it at "normal" drive levels (20 to 25mA) for increased runtime as an emergency light. It did not happen and won't happen in the future. 

Now Fenix rolls out their version that pumps stock levels into the Nichia GS, has great regulation (for what it is) and rolls over 10 hours of runtime before moon mode. $15... yeah, I'll pick up a few of those for neck lanyard lights as I am rolling overseas later this year for 6 months. The beloved Arc black HA-III with red LED will be replaced with a Fenix. It won't look pretty after 6 months but it should probably still work fine on a neck lanyard. 

The thing that really chaps my flashaholic booty is the Arc AAA is the only light they produce and have done so for the last several years. Rather amazing that the GS series has a protruding LED which is screamingly obvious that the LED will get damaged. 

I wonder if Fenix will make a single AA version of the E01 at the same drive levels.... 24 hours of regulated runtime anyone?


----------



## Haz (Apr 3, 2008)

I guess Arc may need to revise their pricing on the ArcAAA, if the Fenix E01 lives up to the expectations. The long run enjoyed by Arc as a tough little light, that stood up to competition in its own unique place could be over. The 'belly' in the E0 has been trimmed down to become the E01 and ready to take on the ArcAAA more competively. I never liked the E0 because of the bump, but this new light seems alot more streamlined, much like the ArcAAA. With the inclusion of the latest Nichia 5mm LED the GS, multi colour bodies, it's really going to be an interesting competition. Although i really like the ArcAAA, the price for the light and for shipping is too high!. For less than the cost of shipping to Australia, i can buy the Fenix E01 shipped. 

At the end of the day, i can only see Arc reducing the price of the ArcAAA to stay in the competition. The ArcAAA is still a fantastic light, however we as consumers have been paying a high premium for the luxury of this unique light in the market place. The E01 seems to match most of the offerings of the ArcAAA, hard anodize type-III, very small profile, Nichia GS led, good runtime, rugged design. Time will tell whether the E01 will lives up to the proven toughness of the Arc. Even if it’s close, to most people this is good enough. For about 1/5 of the cost (including shipping to Australia), the E01 has a massive price advantage over the ArcAAA. Can ArcAAA still command such a high premium going forward?, it's going to be difficult. I can only see Fenix improving with time, Arc needs to act more quickly to stay ahead of the competition. The quality and finish of the Arc is something that i always admire in this light. The recent comments on the new batch of lights isn’t good news for Arc and perhaps bad timing too. Arc really needs to address these issues, it’s one of the main reason people are still willing to pay such a high price for it. I do hope Arc will address these issues promptly, otherwise there will be no future for the ArcAAA.


----------



## DrunkenDonut (Apr 3, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> I just stumbled across this and had to order an orange E01 ... :huh:
> Impulse buy



So close.. I was reading through all the pages last night and nearly ordered all five colours! oo: Then I went to bed and everything worked out okay. I still might buy them all later - let's see how they turn out.



BentHeadTX said:


> I wonder if Fenix will make a single AA version of the E01 at the same drive levels.... 24 hours of regulated runtime anyone?



That might be neat. I hope they'll take some suggestions for alternate LED colours into consideration. I don't have a red LED light yet. :naughty: I'd like to see a few heads with different LED colours, but they may run into colour variation issues with the HA process. They could get around that by making them in only one head colour (i.e. black), so many people would get a decent two-tone E01 with their colour LED :huh:

On the other hand, these things are cheap enough to try modding yourself and not worry about breaking the bank if you mess up a couple.

Must..... resist.....


----------



## txmatt (Apr 3, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> There is no way in hell I would pay anywhere near that for a AAA light.:shakehead I don't care _what _it is. It's just a keychain light and should be priced accordingly. Geez, I only paid $62 for my L2D Q5!



I used to say that as well. Some advice... stay far, far away from the Lummi's and Draco's. They make $50 look like a bargain, and they're sub-AAA size. But oh are they beautiful.

While I agree that Arc's prices are high for the AAA, the CS version is still one of my faves and I don't regret having spent the $ extra over the E0 that was available at the time. While other lights have/will surpass it in terms of brightness or lumens/$, like the Infinity Ultra, I think there are some that will continue to seek it out and pay and premium for one even though it may be seen as obsolete or overpriced for the output/technology.

That said, I'll be buying some E01's to keep and for gifts.

As for multi-mode, I wish the UI of the HDS/Ra Twisty was more easily implementable. AAA has to be a twisty (a clicky would add too much size), but I can't say I love the multi-twist on/off mode changes of the L0D-CE. Twist some for low and more for high would be ideal. That would come close to resolving high or low first argument because it's a single action either way, with high being basically just as quick to get to as low.


----------



## gunga (Apr 3, 2008)

txmatt said:


> As for multi-mode, I wish the UI of the HDS/Ra Twisty was more easily implementable. AAA has to be a twisty (a clicky would add too much size), but I can't say I love the multi-twist on/off mode changes of the L0D-CE. Twist some for low and more for high would be ideal. That would come close to resolving high or low first argument because it's a single action either way, with high being basically just as quick to get to as low.


 
Try a Liteflux LF2x.

It is programmable so you can have any UI you like. QUite a nice light too...


----------



## WadeF (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't think $50 is too high for an ARC, but only if ARC makes sure they are sending out a quality product that passes strict QC. Seems there are a lot of Arc GS owners on CPF that have received anything but that.


----------



## txmatt (Apr 3, 2008)

gunga said:


> Try a Liteflux LF2x.
> 
> It is programmable so you can have any UI you like. QUite a nice light too...



Thanks for the heads up on the LF2x. Even my L0D CE, which I ground down the base to make it shorter, is a little bigger than I like a pocket-carry. As such, a Wee has become my EDC and I don't use a AAA size light much any more. The LF2x looks like a great light. If I had a need for a AAA-sized light more often than I currently do I'd definitely consider it.


----------



## JamisonM (Apr 3, 2008)

BentHeadTX said:


> I wonder if Fenix will make a single AA version of the E01 at the same drive levels.... 24 hours of regulated runtime anyone?


Priced at $20-$25 and I'll be darned if that won't be a fight against yourself that many people will lose. That would be a great little light.


----------



## scott (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll probably get an EO1. I'd definitely buy a AA version with loooong runtime.


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 4, 2008)

I ordered a blue E01 for myself and a purple E01 for the wife the other day.

An AA version or multimode would be nice also.


----------



## chimo (Apr 4, 2008)

WadeF said:


> I don't think $50 is too high for an ARC, but only if ARC makes sure they are sending out a quality product that passes strict QC. Seems there are a lot of Arc GS owners on CPF that have received anything but that.



Even if the QC/QA went up to where it should be, I think that $50 is way overpriced for what equates to 5 year old technology. I think that $20-25 (with decent QA) is closer to the worth of this product in its present market. It is getting a mostly free ride at present due greatly to a good reputation and brand loyalty. Of course, that's just my opinion. YMMV


----------



## Centropolis (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, it's official....there won't be any GREEN E01s! I received an email this morning from Fenix-Store saying that greens will NOT be made.

And I wanted green so badly!!!!


----------



## EntropyQ3 (Apr 4, 2008)

WadeF said:


> I don't think $50 is too high for an ARC, but only if ARC makes sure they are sending out a quality product that passes strict QC. Seems there are a lot of Arc GS owners on CPF that have received anything but that.


I think charging $20 for putting in a GS rather than a CS LED is outrageous.
We know that the cost differential is cents even in retail.
The shipping charges add insult to injury. 
Milking your customers is a fine tradition, but it also antagonizes your potential user base, so when a competent competitor comes along you suddenly have nothing.

The E01 is a competent competitor by virtue of its price and features alone. If it can also take a beating, holds up on its water proofness, feels good in operation, has decent manufacturing and QC - well that remains to be seen. I've ordered two already, I intend to see for myself. 

No green? Damn, I so wanted a lime one.


----------



## Bearcat (Apr 4, 2008)

Why is it, that the thing that we really want most, is always the thing that we can't have?:thinking:


----------



## Blue72 (Apr 4, 2008)

The extra $20 for a GS ARC is high. However, I am going to assume the Fenix GS E01 is probably going to be as bright as the ARC CS due to Fenix Runtime claim. Similar to how the E0 with the CS was as bright as the ARC BS. 

This is just speculation based on past experience. But with that said, with the ARC CS being $29 and what Fenix flashlights have been like in the past. Is The ARC worth the extra $15? Absolutely!!!

By the way I am not debating the ARC vs. FENIX E01. I am just stating that the ARC CS is still a very good value.

Time will tell how the FENIX E01 will compare to the ARC.

I will probably order a few E01 for my little kids to replace there smjled minimags.


----------



## WadeF (Apr 4, 2008)

I think my point about ARC charging $50 was, if they want to charge that and people are willing to pay that, that's fine (if you think it's over price, don't buy it), but at that price they better make sure they have high QC which lately doesn't seem to be the case. People buy ARC because of the quality. If ARC can't offer good QC at $50, I can imagine what they'd put out for $20-25...


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 4, 2008)

If the Fenix performs as expected (twice output of E0, same runtime, same reliable spring loaded type twisty) for $15, I think it's going to be a category killer for 1xAAA exposed LED lights. This includes both the Arc and the 1xAAA Peaks. 

Only production shortfalls, some unforseen design glitch, or a distributor revolt can stop them once they start shipping in quantity, I think. 

If Fenix could ramp up to manufacture this light in wholesale volume (as in to supply REI or Sports Chalet) without losing quality and at a price that would let those B&M's make their 100% margin at $15, then this little light could squeeze a lot of others off the shelves.

Until then, my biggest concern would be the distributor's low margin complaints which may force Fenix to reduce wholesale price (and quality?) or raise price before that long.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## 4sevens (Apr 4, 2008)

Centropolis said:


> Well, it's official....there won't be any GREEN E01s! I received an email this morning from Fenix-Store saying that greens will NOT be made.
> 
> And I wanted green so badly!!!!


Just not at this point in time.
Perhaps in the future. We need to get through the first round first


----------



## olrac (Apr 4, 2008)

47's, Any word on arrival of olive and black yet?


----------



## 4sevens (Apr 4, 2008)

olrac said:


> 47's, Any word on arrival of olive and black yet?


We were told April 8th is when they will ship to us. We'll get them usually in 48 hours. Sorry for the delay. The ball is in Fenix's court now. They gave us
a date when they announced it and thats what we went by until the delay.
I'll keep you guys posted here as well as on our front page. Thanks.


----------



## techwg (Apr 4, 2008)

I cant wait for the E01, i need quicker access to usable light than my belt mounted TK10


----------



## fluke (Apr 4, 2008)

dulridge said:


> I'd have gone for the Arc but for their insane shipping charges if you don't live in the US. $35 on a $50 light that weighs next to nothing. $10 shipping I would have paid like a shot but the price of 2 Fenixes for the shipping alone?



I have to agree I just shipped a Coast Lenser (FlashCrazy Modded) to California, cost me £2.84 about $5.70ish 1st Class Small Package.

So as you say £35 for a small arc is a bit OTT IMO.


----------



## olrac (Apr 4, 2008)

4sevens said:


> We were told April 8th is when they will ship to us. We'll get them usually in 48 hours. Sorry for the delay. The ball is in Fenix's court now. They gave us
> a date when they announced it and thats what we went by until the delay.
> I'll keep you guys posted here as well as on our front page. Thanks.



Thanks for the udate David,

Are the colors pushed back as well?

Either way they get here when they get here, and I still am excited to try these babies out!

P.S. I pm'ed you about another question not related to this thread


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 7, 2008)

paulr said:


> I wouldn't exactly say "excited" but this is an interesting development, yet another Arc AAA style light.
> 
> The multiple colors are all ugly except for black and maybe purple...


Not sure when the Arc AAA first hit the market but the Maglight Solitaire I believe is the first serious AAA flashlight we had available some time back in the late 80's.

Seems that you're fairly alone in not liking the colors. I like the Olive and Orange.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 7, 2008)

Burgess said:


> I'm afraid the ol' "Chapstick cap diffuser" trick might no longer fit. :sigh:



Anyone using a Chapstick cap for their diffuser; the cap from a Vicks Inhaler is much longer and gives out a lot more light! :thumbsup:


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 7, 2008)

LA OZ said:


> This is a surprise from Fenix. I think they will sell a lot of these. The price is just right. I was wondering whether the coloured one is TypeIII hard anodised as previously they could not offer that. I can't resist anymore. I will go for the Orange and maybe a Green one as well. CPF8 does not work .


I'm thinking of Orange, Green and Olive!

By the way, what is CPF8?


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 7, 2008)

sino said:


> ...it's kind of pathetic that a bunch of grown men and women are so excited about this light, but it really does sound fantastic and I'm right in there with ya'll eagerly anticipating its arrival. :laughing:


Me too, but if you really think about it, it's lights like these that take AAA flashlights out of the realm of toys and gadgets and put them into the real world of high performance products.

Just because they're cute and will fit anywhere no longer matters; they perform! :twothumbs


----------



## WadeF (Apr 7, 2008)

I was lucky enough to snag a E0 before they were all sold out. It's a nice little light and it's pretty bright. I was using it around the bedroom at night and my wife was yelling at me because it was too bright and bothering here. Then I was thinking how if I'm doing the same thing with the E01 it will be even worse. :laughing:

Wish I could more E0's though. Or maybe Fenix can make a E02, 2 for 2-stage, like we have mentioned before. 1 lumen low, 10 lumen (or whatever) high. I wonder how long it would run at 1 lumen on a AAA.  

It could start in low, then bump up to high. It would be a great run to the potty at night time light.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 7, 2008)

techwg said:


> Do you even own an E0 ? I do, and im impressed as a mofo, and i can guarentee you im so SO impressed by the E01 that im going to buy 2, or even 3, and buy them as gifts, and invest in e01, and use e01 as money... they are going to be kick ***...


:lolsign:


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 7, 2008)

sawlight said:


> All I know is this is a dream finally coming to realization for me!!! Even if it peters out before the ten hour mark, it's close enough for what I wanted!!!
> 
> THANK YOU FENIX, THANK YOU FENIX, THANK YOU FENIX, FOR LISTENING!!!!!!
> If only it had a high mode I would be tickled pink, but I WILL be buying AT LEAST one of these!!! And I have no idea how they did the price, but I again thank them!!!!!!!


L0D Q4 will give you 75lumen high mode.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 7, 2008)

paulr said:


> Don't underestimate the practicality of a 2.5 lumen flashlight (25% of 10 lumens). The original Arc AAA was around 3 lumens and was one of the favorite light son CPF for a long time. The original CMG Infinity from before that was around 1 lumen. Really, for occasional-use EDC, a Fauxton is enough flashlight for almost anyone. Anything beyond it is flashaholism. Not that there's anything wrong with that, as Seinfeld would say.


Amen brother! 

It was really nice for me to see in the Fenix wishlist thread a lot of requests for a low-low mode. I personally posted for a 4lumen low, but probably your 2.5 would be plenty. 

Having such a low setting with a regulated light could give incredible battery life, and prevent night-blindness. Let's hope they are listening.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 7, 2008)

txmatt said:


> AAA has to be a twisty (a clicky would add too much size), but I can't say I love the multi-twist on/off mode changes of the L0D-CE. Twist some for low and more for high would be ideal. That would come close to resolving high or low first argument because it's a single action either way, with high being basically just as quick to get to as low.


Streamlight has a single AAA with click switch that works very nicely and is only $20 at Sportsmans Warehouse. I've bought two of them and carried one for a while but gave it away in preference for my twisty Zero Gravity, which is also now retired due to L0D Q4 purchase.

Just wanted everyone to know there is a good click switch AAA out there that is also very affordable.


----------



## LA OZ (Apr 7, 2008)

Fenix what out! Look at all these colourful option http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12042


----------



## geek4christ (Apr 7, 2008)

kaichu dento said:


> I'm thinking of Orange, Green and Olive!
> 
> By the way, what is CPF8?



One of the many awesome discounts you get for being a member of CPF.

CPF8 is 8% off orders >=$20 at fenix-store.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 7, 2008)

to kaichu dento --


*Thank you* for your tip about the Vicks Inhaler. :twothumbs



Do you actually have an E01 already ?



Oh, and Welcome to CandlePowerForums !

:welcome:

_


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 8, 2008)

Burgess said:


> to kaichu dento --
> 
> 
> *Thank you* for your tip about the Vicks Inhaler. :twothumbs
> ...


Thanks for the welcome sign; I kept seeing that in the smilies and wondered if there would be one for me! 

I actually just discovered that the Vicks cap was perfect after reading about the Chapstick cap and trying it. I think there's a saying somewhere about other peoples ideas being the mother of invention! 

I don't have and E01, having gone for a couple of L0D Q4's. I love the multiple brighness modes, although I wish the low was closer to the 1 or 2 lumen range rather than 9, which would have been considered extremely bright for a light of this type a few years ago.

Trivia interruption alert!:candle:
Kaichuu dentou is Japanese for flashlight! I just changed the spelling to look a little easier to read. 懐中電灯


----------



## AFAustin (Apr 8, 2008)

k.d., another :welcome: here. Let me say it before anyone else does---you'll like it here but hang on to your wallet!

As to the SL 1xAAA light you mentioned, I believe that is the Microstream, and there is a good thread on it that T_I_N, a venerable CPF member started, IIRC. And there is a great special on it here: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=176391

I took advantage of the Fox deal, but unfortunately had to return mine due to a flickering problem. But, so far I've been impressed with Fox's C/S and am looking forward to having a replacement soon.

Cheers and have fun in these halls!


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 10, 2008)

I guess this is going to take some time. Last thing i heard the E01's was going to be shipped to fenix-store 4/8, now it's 4/11 and still no word. I was really looking forward to this little thing.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 10, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> I guess this is going to take some time. Last thing i heard the E01's was going to be shipped to fenix-store 4/8, now it's 4/11 and still no word. I was really looking forward to this little thing.



The announcement thread in the MP is continually updated.


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 11, 2008)

Here's a better idea as to what the wait will be: Click me
I emailed Fenix on April 8th, that was their response.


----------



## Bearcat (Apr 11, 2008)

WadeF said:


> I was lucky enough to snag a E0 before they were all sold out. It's a nice little light and it's pretty bright. I was using it around the bedroom at night and my wife was yelling at me because it was too bright and bothering here. Then I was thinking how if I'm doing the same thing with the E01 it will be even worse. :laughing:
> 
> Wish I could more E0's though. Or maybe Fenix can make a E02, 2 for 2-stage, like we have mentioned before. 1 lumen low, 10 lumen (or whatever) high. I wonder how long it would run at 1 lumen on a AAA.
> 
> It could start in low, then bump up to high. It would be a great run to the potty at night time light.


 
I'm with you on that one, except that I would want 2.5 lumens for the low (plenty bright and a super long run-time) and 10*+* lumens for the high mode, with a run-time of 6 hours. In other words all the brightness that can be produced in the high mode with a 6 hour run-time.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 11, 2008)

I haven`t purchased a light for some time now (before Christmass) but this one has me excited. I like the differant colors offered...have the dull green on order and if it proves to be a good light I will get one in each color to give as gifts. Just hope they come in soon:candle:. I have to admit...I like the purple color choice...looks neat.


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 11, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> Here's a better idea as to what the wait will be: Click me
> I emailed Fenix on April 8th, that was their response.


That sucks  I'm not that patient.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 11, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> That sucks  I'm not that patient.



If that's the case, CPF is the last place you'll want to be. I can't remember a product that was ever available when it was supposed to be. I"m exaggerating, of course, but you get my point.


----------



## tsask (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm in for two blue E01's from Fenix-store.com:twothumbs


----------



## Bearcat (Apr 12, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> If that's the case, CPF is the last place you'll want to be. I can't remember a product that was ever available when it was supposed to be. I"m exaggerating, of course, but you get my point.


 

If I had found out about them later, the wait would not have been nearly so long. So I guess that I'm part to blame.:thinking:


----------



## dannyduke (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi folks,
I never have a hold a twisty light, please tell me if the EO1 could be turned on/off by one hand before I order one


----------



## Marduke (Apr 13, 2008)

dannyduke said:


> Hi folks,
> I never have a hold a twisty light, please tell me if the EO1 could be turned on/off by one hand before I order one



No one owns a E01 yet, but assuming it's like any other single mode AAA light, it should be able to be used with one hand without issue.


----------



## Bearcat (Apr 13, 2008)

dannyduke said:


> Hi folks,
> I never have a hold a twisty light, please tell me if the EO1 could be turned on/off by one hand before I order one


 
I don't think anyone has a EO1 yet, but my EO turns on and off really easily with just one hand. I love it, I can't wait until my EO1 arrives.


----------



## dannyduke (Apr 14, 2008)

Then it is good. Thanks. 
I don't keep up with everything in here; thought it's already available since it's posted in Market place quite a while. So when is it ?


----------



## marc123 (Apr 14, 2008)

Fingers crossed for this week hopefully.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 14, 2008)

I heard a rumor that they had some problem with the spelling on the packaging. Jast plane pour qaulity controll:shakehead


----------



## Thujone (Apr 14, 2008)

Badbeams3 said:


> Jast plane pour qaulity controll:shakehead



Please tell me you misspelled every word in that sentence on purpose... lol...


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 14, 2008)

Badbeams3 said:


> I heard a rumor that they had some problem with the spelling on the packaging. Jast plane pour qaulity controll:shakehead


Hahaha, I believe it. I found a misspelling a week ago on one of their ads for the E01.
Here's the pic I posted in another thread, look at the word *beautiful*.:nana:
At least they got "exquisite" right.  (But I still love you Fenix)


----------



## AnimalHousePA (Apr 14, 2008)

Thujone said:


> Please tell me you misspelled every word in that sentence on purpose... lol...


 
hahaha


----------



## nobita (Apr 14, 2008)

AnimalHousePA said:


> hahaha


 

:drunk:


----------



## DrunkenDonut (Apr 14, 2008)

On the topic of misspellings, is it not E-zero-one, rather than a letter 'o' that I keep seeing? "E01" not "EO1" :thinking: 

Good thing I have other lights and stuff to play with while I wait. I even have some mini tripods coming in for some LF2X fun.


----------



## geek4christ (Apr 14, 2008)

DrunkenDonut said:


> On the topic of misspellings, is it not E-zero-one, rather than a letter 'o' that I keep seeing? "E01" not "EO1" :thinking:




I believe you are correct:







Text copied from http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=25 and put into my text editor with proggy font.

:laughing:


----------



## hiredgun (Apr 14, 2008)

geek4christ said:


> I believe you are correct:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad we got that straight. I still have nightmares of my 7th grade math teacher throwing a fit anytime someone read off the letter "O" in the answer to a math problem when they should have said "zero". He would blow a fuse and say, "There's no letter O in the numerical system!!!"


----------



## Soundchaser (Apr 14, 2008)

ooops


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 14, 2008)

I was under the impression that if it's narrow it's a zero. That's what it looks like to me in their product photos like the one I posted a few posts up.


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Apr 14, 2008)

well if you think logically, The E01 is the successor to the E0 and E1 therefore its a zero.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 14, 2008)

In my humble opinion . . . .


it's a *Zero*


_


----------



## Thujone (Apr 14, 2008)

It is a 0 [Zero] I am not sure why there is any debate about that, it is a zero everywhere it has ever been written.


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 14, 2008)

Thujone said:


> It is a 0 [Zero] I am not sure why there is any debate about that, it is a zero everywhere it has ever been written.


That's what I thought.


----------



## geek4christ (Apr 14, 2008)

lol, sorry guys. I didn't mean to start an off topic war.

I was just being a goofball in response to DrunkenDonut's post. The character with the line is, in fact, a zero.

Was just having fun, I promise.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 14, 2008)

It`s after the EI and EO...so...ei,ei...o...it`s off to the mailbox I go ...:candle:......:shakehead...


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Apr 14, 2008)

Anyone know if they will make a UV version?
Thats what im looking to buy and I have to say that $15 and the quality of fenix does sound better than $50 for an arc light.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 14, 2008)

Think I saw in a thread somewhere that 7777 didn`t think they would make it in UV...Photon might sell one...not sure if Arc does or plans to...but either way...the thing about this light is the new white 5mm is much brighter than the last model....not sure if they have advanced the UV "bulbs"


----------



## SemperFi (Apr 14, 2008)

A month ago, my wife simply "flipped" when she saw what came thru the post, a Fenix T1 nicely packed in one looking like any other "Made in China" plastic packaging housing an Oral-B 3-pack toothbrush set but costing just under 70 Euros (approx. *USD$100*)!!! for an olive looking canister.... 

Well, she knew I was onto something "bright" for a better word and should someday see the light before Christmas arrives...LoL. 

Wait till she sees what I'll get her for her purse on Christmas.... a *Fenix E-Zero One* to flash her heart brightly, I know for sure by then, she won't flip after seeing she's got one helluva fine flashlight herself...


----------



## Marduke (Apr 14, 2008)

Badbeams3 said:


> Think I saw in a thread somewhere that 7777 didn`t think they would make it in UV...Photon might sell one...not sure if Arc does or plans to...but either way...the thing about this light is the new white 5mm is much brighter than the last model....not sure if they have advanced the UV "bulbs"



Arc sells UV. LRI Photon does not, but there is a UV fauxton.

4sevens I believe said that there are currently no UV plans, but they would be considered after the regular E01's were off the ground.


----------



## DrunkenDonut (Apr 14, 2008)

hehehe...  didn't mean to start something 

Since we're now on UV... Has Fenix said they really won't do UV lights? I recall somewhere (maybe earlier in this thread?) they said it's a bit of a hazard and didn't want to deal with the possible trouble of people hurting themselves? Kind of a shame, IMO. What happened to responsibility? If you do something stupid, it's your fault. 

If that's the overriding reason (and not other market or technical reasons) then it's really a shame. We need more companies doing cool stuff, not hiding from possible litigation. :shakehead

I may end up having to build my own UV light. I just gotta source the LEDs. There's already plenty of lego I can get off CPF to built the rest. 

Fenix! Bring us more cool lights, including UV and colour! Pleeeeeeease? 

I think the wait is making us all crazy


----------



## nobita (Apr 15, 2008)

had to 

what's the word?


----------



## Burgess (Apr 15, 2008)

*If you do something stupid, it's your fault.*


Obviously, you didn't hear that from a Lawyer. 



_


----------



## bnderan (Apr 15, 2008)

geek4christ said:


> I was just being a goofball in response to DrunkenDonut's post. The character with the line is, in fact, a zero.



It looks like an oval to me, or possibly an Ellipse.
:thinking:
E-Ellipse-one, that's gotta be it!


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## nobita (Apr 15, 2008)

Burgess said:


> *If you do something stupid, it's your fault.*
> 
> 
> Obviously, you didn't hear that from a Lawyer.
> ...


----------



## ki0ak (Apr 15, 2008)

Waiting for word from Fenix (and USPS)...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'd just like to check in and give a quick update.
> a small batch of black e01's have shipped to us. They should arrive in
> ...





FYI guys!


----------



## HighLight (Apr 15, 2008)

Lookin good.


----------



## Anarchocap (Apr 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> FYI guys!



Very nice! I can't wait to get my blue and purple...


----------



## nobita (Apr 15, 2008)

Do I see a gold one at the bottom or is it just the picture? Is that suppose to be orange? :thinking:


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 15, 2008)

nobita said:


> Do I see a gold one at the bottom or is it just the picture? Is that suppose to be orange? :thinking:


That's the orange model.


----------



## Jarl (Apr 15, 2008)

Purple looks awesome!


----------



## Thujone (Apr 15, 2008)

Whatever guy was asking if he could pass the orange model off as gold to his son is probably doing a back flip over the spot on gold color.. Wonder if I could change my 'orange' to a black.. Might have to email 4Sevens.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Apr 15, 2008)

Purple is quite nice, nearly the exact shade as on the super-rare purple Surefire A2.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2008)

Thujone said:


> Whatever guy was asking if he could pass the orange model off as gold to his son is probably doing a back flip over the spot on gold color.. Wonder if I could change my 'orange' to a black.. Might have to email 4Sevens.




Thujone

You can certainly change the color. Please send the email to me with your order number and I will get that taken care of.

fenixstore @ gmail . com

thanks


----------



## Spypro (Apr 15, 2008)

Beautiful colors !
I can't wait for my blue and orange ones


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, they really do look great. I was concerned...like many, that they would be darker than the factory pic`s...but no...very nice!  Now...if I could get one in my hands...well that would be even better


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Spypro said:


> Beautiful colors !
> I can't wait for my blue and orange ones


 
Thats "buatiful" colors...come on man...get with the Fenix way


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 15, 2008)

Daniel_sk said:


> Purple is quite nice, nearly the exact shade as on the super-rare purple Surefire A2.


I had a purple on pre-order. After seeing the picture from 4sevens, I changed it to black. The purple looks to me to have a little too much pinkish tone to it. Some would call it "fuschia" or "magenta". :sick2: :green:


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 15, 2008)

I really hope i'm one of those who ordered fast enough to get from the first batch. I ordered it 26 March. The day after they added it to the store. Getting nervous now :sweat:


----------



## powernoodle (Apr 15, 2008)

I dig new toys as much as anyone.

But this is, after all, just a $15 flashlight. Its not like we are waiting for the last shipment of anti-viral meds before the bird flu hits. I bet we'll get by just fine until the EO1s arrive.


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 15, 2008)

powernoodle said:


> I dig new toys as much as anyone.
> 
> But this is, after all, just a $15 flashlight. Its not like we are waiting for the last shipment of anti-viral meds before the bird flu hits. I bet we'll get by just fine until the EO1s arrive.


Somebody's always gotta **** in the campfire. :scowl:


----------



## MstrHnky (Apr 15, 2008)

i guess that "orange" will not come close to the color of my truck. :thumbsdow
oh well. good to know i can exchange it if i'm not happy with the color. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thujone (Apr 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thujone
> 
> You can certainly change the color. Please send the email to me with your order number and I will get that taken care of.
> 
> ...



You know what... This 'customer support' you provide is irritating me to no end... You are really screwing up the curve for other dealers 

Email sent thanks a lot Matt!


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 15, 2008)

MstrHnky said:


> i guess that "orange" will not come close to the color of my truck. :thumbsdow
> oh well. good to know i can exchange it if i'm not happy with the color. :thumbsup:


Who knows, maybe you'll get lucky. Since there will be color variations... I hope you get one that matches. 

On a side note: 
It's amazing how fast Matt at customer service(Fenix-Store) solves order issues! :rock:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2008)

Thujone said:


> You know what... This 'customer support' you provide is irritating me to no end... You are really screwing up the curve for other dealers
> 
> Email sent thanks a lot Matt!





:twothumbs


----------



## Bearcat (Apr 15, 2008)

My heart is pounding really hard, I want all of the colors.

BTW, if you bought a $50 light for $15, it would still work the same.


----------



## nobita (Apr 16, 2008)

daily


----------



## Marduke (Apr 16, 2008)

nobita said:


> daily



For?? Just read the thread in the MP, that's where any info is coming from.


----------



## sabre7 (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting the E01 in olive. Has everybody been satisfied with the Fenix olive finish so far?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2008)

unfortunately, the light itself hasn't been shipped out yet. No one has them....yet


----------



## sabre7 (Apr 16, 2008)

sabre7 said:


> I'm thinking about getting the E01 in olive. Has everybody been satisfied with the Fenix olive finish so far?



Question was unclear, I meant how has the olive been in other models?


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Apr 16, 2008)

www.torchworld.com.au 

They have them in Black and Natual,


----------



## Marduke (Apr 16, 2008)

TORCH_BOY said:


> www.torchworld.com.au
> 
> They have them in Black and Natual,



Their "natural" is really olive.


----------



## Led75 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey they have a 0.1 w fenix E0 and a 0.12??? @Torchworld?


----------



## kavvika (Apr 16, 2008)

The .12w light at torchworld is the old Fenix E0
The .5w light at torchworld is the old Fenix E1
The .1w light at torchworld is new Fenix E01

The E1 was discontinued along with the E0. The E01 replaces both, in a way.
Why the weird descriptions? I have no idea...


----------



## Led75 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks 4 clearing that up for me kavvika:thumbsup:


----------



## Yapo (Apr 17, 2008)

TORCH_BOY said:


> www.torchworld.com.au
> 
> They have them in Black and Natual,


 
cool theyre out in australia already? i would of prefered to order from Fenix-store...sorry fenix-store


----------



## LA OZ (Apr 17, 2008)

I was to pick up one from Torchworld tonight. I live quite close to him. Unfortunately I was too busy.


----------



## skalomax (Apr 17, 2008)

Just ordered two from brightguy.com

Good price, and seem to be in stock.

Here


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 17, 2008)

skalomax said:


> Just ordered two from brightguy.com
> 
> Good price, and seem to be in stock.
> 
> Here


WTH. How did he get them before Fenix-Store?? He obviously has them, there's a pic of one in his hand!


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Apr 17, 2008)

And only $12.50! soooo tempting but Ive got 2 on order already...


----------



## Marduke (Apr 17, 2008)

Sir Lightalot said:


> And only $12.50! soooo tempting but Ive got 2 on order already...



plus about $7 or more shipping.


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 17, 2008)

Sir Lightalot said:


> And only $12.50! soooo tempting but Ive got 2 on order already...


Plus shipping I believe.

Edit: whoops! I'm too slow!


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Apr 17, 2008)

Aah, i see now. i knew something was wrong cuz 7777 said the retail set by fenix was $15.


----------



## tricker (Apr 17, 2008)

patience is a virtue: plus with fenix-store you get a lifetime warranty vs others where, well, you don't


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 17, 2008)

tricker said:


> patience is a virtue: plus with fenix-store you get a lifetime warranty vs others where, well, you don't


I know, I will stick with Fenix-Store regardless the wait. I just don't understand how another store can get them before Fenix-Store. I thought they were the main store for Fenix products. :thinking:


----------



## Marduke (Apr 17, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> I know, I will stick with Fenix-Store regardless the wait. I just don't understand how another store can get them before Fenix-Store. I thought they were the main store for Fenix products. :thinking:



Just a difference in shipping times I guess, assuming they were all mailed out about the same time.


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 17, 2008)

Last thing 4sevens said was there was a small shipment of the Black sent to Feinx-Store. So only the people that ordered black ones right at first were going to get shipping notices.

Marduke, are you gonna crush one in the press?


----------



## Marduke (Apr 17, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> Marduke, are you gonna crush one in the press?



Not the one I'm buying. But if someone wants to donate one, I'd be more than happy to.


----------



## JB5 (Apr 17, 2008)

I ordered 2 (one for me and one for my wife) and with the CFP Discount they came to $13.75 each with free shipping, if it takes a few more days its worth it to me. The fenix-store is top notch IMO


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 17, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Not the one I'm buying. But if someone wants to donate one, I'd be more than happy to.


Not one of mine either.:shakehead


----------



## Thujone (Apr 17, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> Not one of mine either.:shakehead



Hey streemaster, just a heads up, including your lights in your signature really messes up the ability to search the forums because searches include the sigs..


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 17, 2008)

Thujone said:


> Hey streemaster, just a heads up, including your lights in your signature really messes up the ability to search the forums because searches include the sigs..


Ok. Sorry. Maybe they should fix that.


----------



## MstrHnky (Apr 17, 2008)

i cancelled my order for two orange E01's. i don't want a gold flashlight, and from the pics i've seen so far, that's what they are closer to.

i will be placing another order for this light asap, but i'm going to wait until everyone posts pictures and decide which color to get at that point. 

i just wish someone would come out with a TRUE medium-dark orange flashlight, with no chance of looking gold.

btw, as many of you know, matt from fenix was awesome. he had my refund taken care of right away. i really appreciate doing business with him, and look forward to seeing the true colors of these lights so i can finally buy one... or two.


----------



## WadeF (Apr 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear the orange didn't match up to your truck MstrHnky.  When I get mine I'll do my best to take an accurate picture to best represent the color, but that can vary from monitor to monitor, but I'll get it as close as I can on my monitor.  

It looks kinda goldish orange. There will be variations in the colors from the HA, so some might look more orange, some more gold, etc.


----------



## MstrHnky (Apr 17, 2008)

i had a few spare rechargeable Ryovac Hybrid AAA's that i have no current use for, and this light was priced where i couldn't say no, and with orange as an option, i couldn't order one fast enough!

in any case, i'll buy one as soon as i see the colors in your guys' hands. if not orange, what color? decisions, decisions. :shakehead


----------



## WadeF (Apr 17, 2008)

I have one of every color coming, hopefully they all come in soon.


----------



## MstrHnky (Apr 17, 2008)

i know i can count on you for accurate pictures as some of your work led me into my dbs v2 purchase, which has worked out extremely well. i love that light. :thumbsup:


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 17, 2008)

http://www.brightguy.com/products/Fenix_E01_LED_Flashlight.php Look at the pic of the black one...some sort of writing below the head...are they numbered?


----------



## AlexSchira (Apr 17, 2008)

I ordered an orange and a black on the 3rd, back when there was estimated times for the natural and color finishes. Expected a delay, fine with it, but I did want to test them out on a trip this weekend. Depending on their performance, I may just get a natural as my permanent keychain light.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 17, 2008)

MstrHnky said:


> i had a few spare rechargeable Ryovac Hybrid AAA's that i have no current use for,




Similar situation, I have about 30 of them sitting with no home at the moment. I need more AAA lights....


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 17, 2008)

Badbeams3 said:


> http://www.brightguy.com/products/Fenix_E01_LED_Flashlight.php Look at the pic of the black one...some sort of writing below the head...are they numbered?


Looks like it reads: US016629. Appears to be a serial number. One can be seen on the olive also.


----------



## defloyd77 (Apr 17, 2008)

21.75 from Bright Guy shipped for me. I'll be going to Fenix Store when I eventually get mine.


----------



## Yapo (Apr 18, 2008)

i was hoping the olive color would look more "metal grey" like in the other non photo pics...oh well


----------



## Burgess (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm just wondering . . . .


are the Serial Numbers actually *unique* to each flashlight ?



We'll see.


_


----------



## DoubleDutch (Apr 18, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> Looks like it reads: US016629. Appears to be a serial number. One can be seen on the olive also.


 
Well, as long as it doesn't say 'strong light'.....:twothumbs

Kees


----------



## defloyd77 (Apr 18, 2008)

It points to an anti roll designin a pic, but I'm not seeing anything:thinking:.


----------



## Yapo (Apr 18, 2008)

defloyd77 said:


> It points to an anti roll designin a pic, but I'm not seeing anything:thinking:.


 
i think they meant anti slip/more grip design since theres more knurling than other fenix lights


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Apr 18, 2008)

Just got mine today,

Very impressive, it is slightly thicker and a tad longer than the E0,
It has better knurling than the E0, also it has reverse battery protection.
The light emitted is much brighter and has a better tint than the E0, however it does exhibit a slight yellowish corona around the beams edge. Overall it is a great light for the $$$$, you can't go wrong with this one. :goodjob:


----------



## 4sevens (Apr 18, 2008)

We just received a shipping notice for a batch of black and naturals (olive)


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Apr 18, 2008)

LA OZ said:


> I was to pick up one from Torchworld tonight. I live quite close to him. Unfortunately I was too busy.



It's worth getting, It is a great improvement over the Fenix E0.


----------



## Yapo (Apr 18, 2008)

TORCH_BOY said:


> www.torchworld.com.au
> 
> They have them in Black and Natual,


 
Naturals out of stock already...i got a shipping confirmation from them today for a black one as a gift(but i get to test it out!) and some fenix accessories for me! should have em after the weekend.

just wondering...what kind of packaging does it come in? a cardboard box with a clear window or a clear plastic "blister pack"(is that what its called?) and also how green does the olive look? i was going to get the olive until i saw the greener colour from brightguy instead of that grey metal look


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Apr 18, 2008)

Yapo said:


> Naturals out of stock already...i got a shipping confirmation from them today for a black one as a gift(but i get to test it out!) and some fenix accessories for me! should have em after the weekend.
> 
> just wondering...what kind of packaging does it come in? a cardboard box with a clear window or a clear plastic "blister pack"(is that what its called?) and also how green does the olive look? i was going to get the olive until i saw the greener colour from brightguy instead of that grey metal look



It comes in a cardboard box with a clear window, also it comes with a spare 'O"Ring and a split ring,


----------



## LA OZ (Apr 18, 2008)

I've got mine tonight from Torchworld.com.au. It is very high quality and a major improvement from the E0. I really like it. Look like I will get one for every colour. It come close to the ARC AAA-P. Turning it on and off is very easy. Very smooth, not too tight and not too loose. The negative so far is the beam pattern. It is less smooth than the E0 and ARC AAA-P and with a yellow corona.


----------



## Yapo (Apr 18, 2008)

TORCH_BOY said:


> It comes in a cardboard box with a clear window, also it comes with a spare 'O"Ring and a split ring,


 
thx...i was hoping it would be in the nice compact box!


----------



## chimo (Apr 18, 2008)

4sevens said:


> We just received a shipping notice for a batch of black and naturals (olive)




That's great news. Do you know if this batch is enough cover current orders? (I have a couple of the HA Nat on order  )

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 18, 2008)

4sevens said:


> We just received a shipping notice for a batch of black and naturals (olive)


Awesome! I just hope my order gets filled with the first batch. Hopefully it's a *HUGE* batch. I basically messed my order queue up by adding one a couple days ago to an order I placed on like the first day they were preorder. At least I picked the right colors, olive and black.:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 18, 2008)

TORCH_BOY said:


> It comes in a cardboard box with a clear window, also it comes with a spare 'O"Ring and a split ring,


Does it include something to attach it to a key ring (i.e. Fenix lobster claw), or is that what the split ring is for?


----------



## Blue72 (Apr 18, 2008)

LA OZ said:


> It come close to the ARC AAA-P. Turning it on and off is very easy. Very smooth, not too tight and not too loose. The negative so far is the beam pattern. It is less smooth than the E0 and ARC AAA-P and with a yellow corona.


 
What version of the ARC-P do you have, Is the E01 brighter or dimmer than the Arc? 

Inside is there a spring or does it use something else like the rivet and foam donut on the ARC?

Thanks


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 18, 2008)

I should of ordered olive instead of orange!
:shakehead


----------



## Marduke (Apr 18, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> I should of ordered olive instead of orange!
> :shakehead



So give them a call and change your order.


----------



## LED-holic (Apr 18, 2008)

TORCH_BOY said:


> Just got mine today,
> 
> Very impressive, it is slightly thicker and a tad longer than the E0,
> It has better knurling than the E0, also it has reverse battery protection.
> The light emitted is much brighter and has a better tint than the E0, however it does exhibit a slight yellowish corona around the beams edge. Overall it is a great light for the $$$$, you can't go wrong with this one. :goodjob:


You know it's a sin to post stuff like this without pictures right? It's like trying to tell your buddies about this hottie you're dating, and not showing photos.

Where are the pictures??


----------



## Blue72 (Apr 18, 2008)

..


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 18, 2008)

Still no shipping notice for my black and olive from fenix-store. Did they only get black ones in the first batch? I'm soooo tired of waiting :mecry:


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 18, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> Still no shipping notice for my black and olive from fenix-store. Did they only get black ones in the first batch? I'm soooo tired of waiting :mecry:


+1!!:candle:


----------



## NeonLights (Apr 18, 2008)

Too bad I didn't see the notice about Brightguy having them in stock until late yesterday afternoon, or else I'd have mine already. They are in the state as me, so standard ground shipping gets to me next day. I'm glad my favorite flashlight vendor (Brightguy) has them, I was ordering a couple of other items from BG today, so I went ahead and had them throw in an E01 with the order. I got a shipping notice already, so I'll have the light in my hands by Monday, and I have ARC AAA's in BS, CS, and DS forms to compare it with, along with several other single AAA powered lights. I can't imagine this will replace the ARC AAA-P DS hanging on a titanium chain around my neck, but it probably will replace another one of my older ARC's if it lives up to the hype.


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm hoping that the Blue and Purple ones will be here by Mothers day.

My wife thought it was a good idea to pick up some more of the cheap Dorcy 9-LED lights that a local retailer had on sale last week...she is impressed with the brightness of the LEDs in general.

I think she'll be impressed with the E01, especially compared to the Garrity keychain LED she has now.


----------



## Bearcat (Apr 18, 2008)

4sevens said:


> We just received a shipping notice for a batch of black and naturals (olive)


 

I'm leaving on my camping and fishing trip next Saturday morning and I will be gone for several days. I Bet my 2 olive E01s that I wanted to try out on my trip, get here after I'm gone.:mecry:


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 18, 2008)

You mean tomorrow? If next weekend you might have a chance.


----------



## Bearcat (Apr 18, 2008)

Badbeams3 said:


> You mean tomorrow? If next weekend you might have a chance.


 
Thanks, I went back and edited my post. If Fenix shipped today to the Fenix Store, that will eat up several days and then when they get them, they will have to ship them to me, probably another several days. 

Might happen!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 18, 2008)

Bearcat said:


> Thanks, I went back and edited my post. If Fenix shipped today to the Fenix Store, that will eat up several days and then when they get them, they will have to ship them to me, probably another several days.
> 
> Might happen!


 
Hmm, I see what you mean not very likely. I ordered one in Black from Brightguys this afternoon even though I have a Olive one coming from the Fenix store...I plan to order all the colors for gifts...I`lll keep the olive. Any way i ordered to late...it will ship out Monday morning...if you want to you could do the same thing...call them on the phone monday morning...very likely have it for your trip. Cost a little more though...$12.50 + $4.00 shipping...$16.50


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Apr 18, 2008)

Would somebody be kind enough to put a picture of E01 with Arc AAA?

- Vikas


----------



## chaosmagnet (Apr 18, 2008)

I called today to inquire as to the status of my order. As of today, the black and olive E01s are expected to ship from fenix-store.com next week. The other colors are expected to ship the following week.


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 18, 2008)

Vikas Sontakke said:


> Would somebody be kind enough to put a picture of E01 with Arc AAA?
> 
> - Vikas


I think they're all busy playing with them. Nobody that has claimed to have one has provided any pictures. I know it would be the first thing I did if I got mine.


----------



## Lite_me (Apr 18, 2008)

Vikas Sontakke said:


> Would somebody be kind enough to put a picture of E01 with Arc AAA?
> 
> - Vikas


There's one around here somewheres.


----------



## Bearcat (Apr 18, 2008)

Vikas Sontakke said:


> Would somebody be kind enough to put a picture of E01 with Arc AAA?
> 
> - Vikas


 
Make it a threesome, E01, Arc AAA and a E0.


----------



## LA OZ (Apr 18, 2008)

I will one up in the review section soon. E01 and E0 though. I don't have the ARC anymore.


----------



## skalomax (Apr 18, 2008)

LA OZ said:


> I will one up in the review section soon. E01 and E0 though. I don't have the ARC anymore.


 
:twothumbs
(thanks)


----------



## LA OZ (Apr 18, 2008)

Unfortunately when I try to start a thread this is what I get.

*LA OZ*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## Yapo (Apr 18, 2008)

i should get my black E01 on monday(sunday night for guys in the US)...although i the only other AAA light i have to compare with is the L0D RB80

...LA OZ you need to post a thread in this LED Flashlight forum and then a mod will move it to review if he/she sees fit!


----------



## LA OZ (Apr 18, 2008)

Moved to new thread http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=2444086#post2444086. Sorry guy.


----------



## Yapo (Apr 18, 2008)

although here is just fine...great pics! i was wondering how the olive color looked...how reflective is the reflector? i wonder if it can be buffed up more...


----------



## Marduke (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice, it's officially not a battery crusher. :twothumbs


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks! Looks a lot brigher sll the way around...more pronounced hot spot...the tint looks Way better too. Now i want mine really bad :candle:


----------



## Fallingwater (Apr 18, 2008)

This light is seriously attracting my attention. 

My main gripe with the ArcAAA has always been its price: the GS version costs $50 or thereabouts (guessing, since the ArcFlashlight page says it's sold out and doesn't list a price, but the DS version is $45). 
This one however seems just as bright, and at *less than a third* of the price I'm finding it exceptionally hard not to pre-order it from fenixstore.com .

Seems like the ultimate ArcAAA killer to me.

There's only one thing I'd like to know before I order one: how much current does it draw from its AAA? Any figures available (from both alkaline and NiMH if at all possible)?
Thanks


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 18, 2008)

Fallingwater said:


> This light is seriously attracting my attention.
> 
> My main gripe with the ArcAAA has always been its price: the GS version costs $50 or thereabouts (guessing, since the ArcFlashlight page says it's sold out and doesn't list a price, but the DS version is $45).
> This one however seems just as bright, and at *less than a third* of the price I'm finding it exceptionally hard not to pre-order it from fenixstore.com .
> ...



Very true, but the E01's claims has yet to be seen. I'm looking forward to the runtime and regulation tests that I plan on doing. I also like the fact that it tailstands and protects the battery. I never loan anyone my Arc, due to the fact that most "regular" folks just crank the friggin' thing so tight, it risks damage to the battery and board. I'm glad to see that Fenix took care of that. My other concern is the fact that it uses the GS. I'd much rather have it use the DS LED. Putting aside the poor implimentation of the GS LED into the Arc product, I didn't care for the GS beam/tint as much as I did for the DS. Time will tell. I have several coming from Fenix-Store and several from BrightGuy. I'm expecting that I'll have the ones from BrightGuy first, may on Wednesday.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Apr 18, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> I also like the fact that it tailstands and protects the battery. I never loan anyone my Arc, due to the fact that most "regular" folks just crank the friggin' thing so tight, it risks damage to the battery and board. I'm glad to see that Fenix took care of that.



TIN,
It has been a few years since I used my Arc on a keychain but it all came back when you talked about "regular" folks. Did you grit you teeth when you watched them crush a lithium AAA?  
I like the tailstand, battery protection, flatter regulation, longer battery life and it does not overdrive the Nichia LEDs so lithium AAA cells should not be too bad. 
When it gets here, I will run it on lithium AAA cells and see how it all works out.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 18, 2008)

BentHeadTX said:


> TIN,
> It has been a few years since I used my Arc on a keychain but it all came back when you talked about "regular" folks. Did you grit you teeth when you watched them crush a lithium AAA?
> I like the tailstand, battery protection, flatter regulation, longer battery life and it does not overdrive the Nichia LEDs so lithium AAA cells should not be too bad.
> When it gets here, I will run it on lithium AAA cells and see how it all works out.



Thanks. I'm looking forward to hearing your opinion of the light. If not an Arc on your keychain now, what have you been using?


----------



## skalomax (Apr 18, 2008)

I have to admit, I'm the kinda guy who likes a well regulated light.
The E01 seems to have much better regulation than the Arc AAA and brightness should be near the same.

I can't wait to get my E01 and to see what this will do to my Arc AAA.

I'll let you guys know on monday. :devil:


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 18, 2008)

I really have high expectations for the E01. I've commented several times concerning what I believe this light will do to the Arc-AAA, assuming it lives up to all its hype. Some of you may know, I've been a 1xAAA light guy for a very long time, long before it became "fashionable". Through the many years I've been "into" lights, the Arc-AAA has never taken a back seat to any other light. More times than not, it was my primary light, since it was the only light that I'd carry.

I've not been as excited over a light in recent history than I've been for this Fenix E01. It sounds like it's right up my alley, with long runtime, good regulation, bright enough for many tasks, etc. When you factor in the price, the E01 just becomes unbeatable in my opinion. Someone mentioned it before, but I'd like to see Fenix offer a package that includes all available colors. Sure, we could buy one of each, but I think a "set", marketed as such, would be pretty nice.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 19, 2008)

*Someone mentioned it before, but I'd like to see Fenix offer a package that includes all available colors. Sure, we could buy one of each, but I think a "set", marketed as such, would be pretty nice.*


That was ME !

:wave:

_


----------



## Brownstone (Apr 19, 2008)

Burgess said:


> *Someone mentioned it before, but I'd like to see Fenix offer a package that includes all available colors. Sure, we could buy one of each, but I think a "set", marketed as such, would be pretty nice.*



Even better, make sure the set contains at least one color that cannot be bought outside the set.


----------



## DoubleDutch (Apr 19, 2008)

Is it me, or is there no natural finish on fenix-store? There are only four choices, black, blue, orange and purple, and the olive one separately. Am I missing something here? I ordered the olive, but would really like some natural ones as well.

Kees


----------



## cybersoga (Apr 19, 2008)

Does it come with a mini split ring? Is the hole big enough to put it strait on my key ring?


----------



## Yapo (Apr 19, 2008)

cybersoga said:


> Does it come with a mini split ring? Is the hole big enough to put it strait on my key ring?


 


TORCH_BOY said:


> It comes in a cardboard box with a clear window, also it comes with a spare 'O"Ring and a split ring,


 
I think the purpose of the split ring is to attach to other key rings, lanyards etc.


----------



## Fallingwater (Apr 19, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> My other concern is the fact that it uses the GS. I'd much rather have it use the DS LED. Putting aside the poor implimentation of the GS LED into the Arc product, I didn't care for the GS beam/tint as much as I did for the DS.


That it uses the GS is a plus for me, I consider output more important than beam tint and look, on the grounds that when the flashlight is used - as opposed to just shined on a wall - you don't really notice beam weirdness.

Do fenix-store usually raise the prices after the pre-order is finished? I'd feel safer ordering once the lights have actually started shipping, but I don't want to lose out on the spectacular $15 price.


----------



## olrac (Apr 19, 2008)

Fallingwater said:


> That it uses the GS is a plus for me, I consider output more important than beam tint and look, on the grounds that when the flashlight is used - as opposed to just shined on a wall - you don't really notice beam weirdness.
> 
> Do fenix-store usually raise the prices after the pre-order is finished? I'd feel safer ordering once the lights have actually started shipping, but I don't want to lose out on the spectacular $15 price.



I read where 4sevens said it was going to be a permanent promotional price of 15 dollars. I guess they are going to be Fenix's loss leader product.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 19, 2008)

Brownstone said:


> Even better, make sure the set contains at least one color that cannot be bought outside the set.



That's a great idea.


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 19, 2008)

Brownstone said:


> Even better, make sure the set contains at least one color that cannot be bought outside the set.


I'd buy that in a heartbeat! Excellent idea! 



DoubleDutch said:


> Is it me, or is there no natural finish on fenix-store? There are only four choices, black, blue, orange and purple, and the olive one separately. Am I missing something here? I ordered the olive, but would really like some natural ones as well.
> 
> Kees


It is not made in "natural". Only olive, black, purple, blue, and orange.


----------



## Jarl (Apr 19, 2008)

olrac said:


> I read where 4sevens said it was going to be a permanent promotional price of 15 dollars. I guess they are going to be Fenix's loss leader product.



It's a good idea- get's the word out about fenix products, as flashaholics wives/friends/wives friends all have E01's on their keychains


----------



## Marduke (Apr 19, 2008)

DoubleDutch said:


> Is it me, or is there no natural finish on fenix-store? There are only four choices, black, blue, orange and purple, and the olive one separately. Am I missing something here? I ordered the olive, but would really like some natural ones as well.
> 
> Kees



They discontinued natural in favor of olive. Natural was made at another factory, Fenix does olive in-house.


----------



## Brownstone (Apr 19, 2008)

olrac said:


> I guess they are going to be Fenix's loss leader product.



The profit may be thin, but I doubt they are losing money on these lights.


----------



## DoubleDutch (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks streetmaster and marduke. I guess the olive is just fine. I like my olive LOD Q4. I'm getting more anxious to see and feel it. Will also make a perfect gift for the unenlightened, it seems. 

Cheers,

Kees


----------



## BT132435 (Apr 19, 2008)

I just realized that since the Fenix E01 uses a spring inside the tube instead of a foam on the head like the Arc-AAA, there's going to be some really annoying battery rattle.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 19, 2008)

BT132435 said:


> I just realized that since the Fenix E01 uses a spring inside the tube instead of a foam on the head like the Arc-AAA, there's going to be some really annoying battery rattle.


 
Nope, not a problem. The current E0 has the same design...no bad rattle.


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 19, 2008)

I can't get a battery to rattle in my E0 even if i shake it like crazy.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 19, 2008)

BT132435 said:


> I just realized that since the Fenix E01 uses a spring inside the tube instead of a foam on the head like the Arc-AAA, there's going to be some really annoying battery rattle.


'

Quite the opposite. A spring ensures no battery rattle.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 19, 2008)

If the Arc had a spring...recessed the bulb a tad more...had a regulator...dropped the price a bit...I would rather have an Arc, of the 5mm group.

But right now...even if the price was the same...


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 19, 2008)

Badbeams3 said:


> If the Arc had a spring...recessed the bulb a tad more...had a regulator...dropped the price a bit...I would rather have an Arc, of the 5mm group.
> 
> But right now...even if the price was the same...


So you're basically saying... If the Arc was a Fenix, you'd buy it.
Just kidding man.


----------



## Bearcat (Apr 19, 2008)

olrac said:


> I read where 4sevens said it was going to be a permanent promotional price of 15 dollars. I guess they are going to be Fenix's loss leader product.


 
Loss leader, I hardly think so, less profit per unit, maybe. This little light could turn into Fenix's most profitable light and volume sales leader.

Most non-flashaholics would consider $15 to be excessive for a keychain light.

At any rate, I think these lights are a steal and they're going to make great Christmas gifts for special friends this year.

Having alot of different colors is genius.


----------



## tricker (Apr 19, 2008)

BT132435 said:


> I just realized that since the Fenix E01 uses a spring inside the tube instead of a foam on the head like the Arc-AAA, there's going to be some really annoying battery rattle.



foam stays depressed longer than a spring, i.e. doesn't "rebound" as fast when weight is released from it(therefore leaving space for rattle).....on the other hand a spring rebounds much faster and will keep the battery compressed against the head much more efficiently leaving little, if any, room to rattle IMHO(if the spring constant(strength) is realively low, i.e. , as weak as the foam than it would rattle more)


maybe this makes more sense
go get some of those yellow ear plugs and squeeze them, and open your fingers back to the original spacing....the plug will fall out

do the same with a spring and it will still be there


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 19, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> So you're basically saying... If the Arc was a Fenix, you'd buy it.
> Just kidding man.


I _think _he said if Arc was a Fenix but cost _more_, he'd buy it. How much more is not clear. 

The premium (but doesn't have the GS) Arc AAA is 3x the cost of the E01, so it sounds like he would credit the Arc brand name with a fair amount of "good will", if only they could produce a comparable light

I guess I have less good will in me...


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 19, 2008)

nerdgineer said:


> I _think _he said if Arc was a Fenix but cost _more_, he'd buy it. How much more is not clear.
> 
> The premium (but doesn't have the GS) Arc AAA is 3x the cost of the E01, so it sounds like he would credit the Arc brand name with a fair amount of "good will", if only they could produce a comparable light
> 
> I guess I have less good will in me...


I understand what he meant. It just struck me funny how he said it.

I have NO good will in me  If it's even _close _to the quality of an Arc, but at $15, sorry Arc... The E01 looks to be pretty damn high quality to me. Looks to be nice and bright. I'm a fan and I haven't even got mine yet.:naughty:


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Apr 19, 2008)

BT132435 said:


> I just realized that since the Fenix E01 uses a spring inside the tube instead of a foam on the head like the Arc-AAA, there's going to be some really annoying battery rattle.




There's no battery rattle at all in my E01


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 19, 2008)

TORCH_BOY said:


> There's no battery rattle at all in my E01


What battery do you use? Does rechargeables fit? Man I hope so.


----------



## Blue72 (Apr 19, 2008)

I was hoping that the E01 would not have a spring. 

I wanted to use these as cheap store away emergency lights and with springs they tend to disintegrate if the battery corrodes over time.

Oh well, I think I will still wait for a few more reviews before buying some.


----------



## Fallingwater (Apr 19, 2008)

So how does the pre-order thing work?
I pay, I receive an invoice saying I've pre-ordered it, and I have it as soon as FenixStore can ship it to me once they have it?


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 19, 2008)

BT132435 said:


> I just realized that since the Fenix E01 uses a spring inside the tube instead of a foam on the head like the Arc-AAA, there's going to be some really annoying battery rattle.


To follow up tricker's comments, the spring loaded type twisty keeps the battery under constant pressure and so prevents battery rattle, like the foam donut in an Arc. However, the spring pressure remains constant over a wide range of twisting motion while a foam donut pressure can stack up or let go with relatively little twisting motion because it is thin and foam can not compress like a spring. In general, the spring is much better at maintaining pressure.

But the most important feature of a spring loaded twisty is not that. It is the fact that it does _*not *_have to conduct electricity through the threads (like the Arc AAA "crush your battery" type twisty does). IMHO, this significantly increases the reliability of the spring twisty because the Arc AAA threads have to be un-anodized to conduct; and the threads are only in sliding, loose contact usually with a layer of dirt catching lube in between. Dirt and grime build up in the threads can readily cause flickering or failure.

The spring type twisty conducts electricity through the end of the body tube directly to the PCB to close the circuit. Both are intenal, protected from the elements and easy to keep clean; so good contact and no flickering is assured. Also, the threads can then be hard anodized which will make them last much longer.

I've had both and they are like night and day.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 19, 2008)

*cheap store away emergency lights *



For long-term storage like that,

I'd suggest Energizer Lithium L92 cells.



They'd store nicely for *Fifteen Years*,

and they'd never leak. 

_


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 19, 2008)

nerdgineer said:


> To follow up tricker's comments, the spring loaded type twisty keeps the battery under constant pressure and so prevents battery rattle, like the foam donut in an Arc. However, the spring pressure remains constant over a wide range of twisting motion while a foam donut pressure can stack up or let go with relatively little twisting motion because it is thin and foam can not compress like a spring. In general, the spring is much better at maintaining pressure.
> 
> But the most important feature of a spring loaded twisty is not that. It is the fact that it does _*not *_have to conduct electricity through the threads (like the Arc AAA "crush your battery" type twisty does). IMHO, this significantly increases the reliability of the spring twisty because the Arc AAA threads have to be un-anodized to conduct; and the threads are only in sliding, loose contact usually with a layer of dirt catching lube in between. Dirt and grime build up in the threads can readily cause flickering or failure.
> 
> ...


Well said! Some VERY good points. I love anodized threads


----------



## Probedude (Apr 19, 2008)

nerdgineer said:


> But the most important feature of a spring loaded twisty is not that. It is the fact that it does _*not *_have to conduct electricity through the threads (like the Arc AAA "crush your battery" type twisty does). IMHO, this significantly increases the reliability of the spring twisty because the Arc AAA threads have to be un-anodized to conduct; and the threads are only in sliding, loose contact usually with a layer of dirt catching lube in between. Dirt and grime build up in the threads can readily cause flickering or failure.
> 
> The spring type twisty conducts electricity through the end of the body tube directly to the PCB to close the circuit. Both are intenal, protected from the elements and easy to keep clean; so good contact and no flickering is assured. Also, the threads can then be hard anodized which will make them last much longer.
> 
> I've had both and they are like night and day.



That's more due to design (well engineered) than the fact it has a spring.

For me, foam padding disintegrates with time so this is a good reason not to use it. From leaking camera seals to solenoid clutches on laser printers that won't release - foam padding has been a PITA for me for older products.


----------



## AFAustin (Apr 19, 2008)

nerdgineer/Nick, 

Thanks for that clear and concise explanation of foam pad vs. spring twisties. I've had my share of problems and complications from the former over the years, and likely will be more on the lookout for the latter in the future, starting with my 3 pack of EO1s!

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## BT132435 (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm sorry i don't understand, so the battery in the E01 can be in contact with the spring and the bottom of the head at the same time? What closes the circuit then?


----------



## chimo (Apr 19, 2008)

BT132435 said:


> I'm sorry i don't understand, so the battery in the E01 can be in contact with the spring and the bottom of the head at the same time? What closes the circuit then?



Look at the pictures in the other thread. There is an unanodized "land" ring on the inside of the battery tube. This ring contacts the two circuit board pads on the driver board and completes the circuit when the head is screwed in. The positive tip of the battery is always in contact with the driver board. In my opinion, it's a much more reliable contact method than used in the ArcAAA. My only concern is that over time there would be the wearing down of the contact pads - I may tin mine with solder when I get my lights.

Paul


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Apr 19, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> What battery do you use? Does rechargeables fit? Man I hope so.



Sanyo eneloops, also Energizers


----------



## warlord (Apr 20, 2008)

TORCH_BOY said:


> Sanyo eneloops, also Energizers



Lithium L92's will probably give you the longest regulated runtime just like they did in the E0's.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 20, 2008)

dd61999 said:


> I was hoping that the E01 would not have a spring.
> 
> I wanted to use these as cheap store away emergency lights and with springs they tend to disintegrate if the battery corrodes over time.
> 
> Oh well, I think I will still wait for a few more reviews before buying some.



Your problem is your choice of battery if it corrodes over time. Stay AWAY from alkaline cells for long term storage. L92 lithium is the only sensible choice, which will not corrode and will work perfectly for the next 15 or so years.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 20, 2008)

+1

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## BT132435 (Apr 20, 2008)

chimo said:


> Look at the pictures in the other thread. There is an unanodized "land" ring on the inside of the battery tube. This ring contacts the two circuit board pads on the driver board and completes the circuit when the head is screwed in. The positive tip of the battery is always in contact with the driver board. In my opinion, it's a much more reliable contact method than used in the ArcAAA. My only concern is that over time there would be the wearing down of the contact pads - I may tin mine with solder when I get my lights.
> 
> Paul



Ohhhh i get it now, wow that is a clever design. I can imagine the benefits already.


----------



## DoubleDutch (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for explaining this, I was wondering about the same thing. Because the head is tightened _inside_ the body (like the Arc and unlike the E0), this is the best of both worlds: no need for clean threads, no battery crushing, contacts protected from grime and dust, and a sleek form factor (max diameter of the head (reflector) equals max diameter of the light).

Kees


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 21, 2008)

DoubleDutch said:


> Thanks for explaining this, I was wondering about the same thing. Because the head is tightened _inside_ the body (like the Arc and unlike the E0), this is the best of both worlds: no need for clean threads, no battery crushing, contacts protected from grime and dust, and a sleek form factor (max diameter of the head (reflector) equals max diameter of the light).
> 
> Kees


Couldn't have said it better!

One of the turn-offs for me over the years has been the lack of straight tube-shaped lights like we are now offered in spades and although I recognize the benefits of larger reflectors, for permanent, when I put my clothes on I put on my flashlight too, the smooth, one diameter flashlight rules! 
:twothumbs


----------



## bullterrier (Apr 21, 2008)

any info on E01 when it will be released


----------



## techwg (Apr 21, 2008)

Its released, i will get 2 tomorow.


----------



## bullterrier (Apr 21, 2008)

mine is not shipt yet:mecry: 
and ther is no info on www.fenix-store.com yet if they have it in stock yet:mecry:


----------



## techwg (Apr 21, 2008)

bullterrier said:


> mine is not shipt yet:mecry:
> and ther is no info on www.fenix-store.com yet if they have it in stock yet:mecry:



my one is coming from the photon shop in the UK, and it says in stock, so im hoping it will come tomorow.


----------



## bullterrier (Apr 21, 2008)

[LEFT said:


> techwg[/left];2446879]my one is coming from the photon shop in the UK, and it says in stock, so im hoping it will come tomorow.



i envy you:sigh: 

 sorry fore my English i'm from Sweden


----------



## techwg (Apr 21, 2008)

bullterrier said:


> i envy you:sigh:
> 
> sorry fore my English i'm from Sweden



Oh dude.. you will be alright! But isnt it a bit far to have to wait for something being shipped from the USA to europe? i hate buying things from usa and china because impatience kills me !


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 21, 2008)

techwg said:


> Oh dude.. you will be alright! But isnt it a bit far to have to wait for something being shipped from the USA to europe? i hate buying things from usa and china because impatience kills me !


I'm the same way, as most here have probably noticed. I'm always watching all the E01 threads to get any new info I can. I too am jealous of the people that already have them.I *hate *waiting for _anything. _I wish there was a flashaholic's store in my town.


----------



## bullterrier (Apr 21, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> I'm the same way, as most here have probably noticed. I'm always watching all the E01 threads to get any new info I can. I too am jealous of the people that already have them.II *hate *waiting for _anything. _I wish there was aflashaholic'ss store in my town.



+1 

a good flashlight isexpensivev her inSwedennmaglitet 6D *449:00 SEK* (74$) and 4D *379:00 SEK (64$) 
And surefire you can't afford them here. so it's good that www.lighthound.com ,www.batteryjunction.com and www.fenixxstore.com is out therer so i will waith
*


----------



## techwg (Apr 21, 2008)

They are good US vendors, my favorite uk vendors are "The Photon Shop" and the other is Heinnie. Those 2 are the only main places i buy from in the UK these days.


----------



## bullterrier (Apr 21, 2008)

there are a couple of stores here in Sweden but they are expensive. 
a Wolf-Eyes 6PX Explorer is 500kr (83$) and Wolf-Eyes 9AI Raider 1469kr(245$) and mike at www.pts-flashlights.com takes $99.95 for Wolf-Eyes 9AI Raider. so flashlights her in Sweden is 200-250% more expensive than in US.


----------



## DoubleDutch (Apr 21, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> I'm the same way, as most here have probably noticed. I'm always watching all the E01 threads to get any new info I can. I too am jealous of the people that already have them.I *hate *waiting for _anything. _I wish there was a flashaholic's store in my town.


 
Mmmm,

Personally I think the anticipation is half the fun. When shipping takes a long time, I may actually forget I ordered a light, and suddenly remember. One has to play games with oneself now and then :naughty:. The nicest thing is coming home and finding a light that the postman has just delivered. My best experience with this is the day my QSP from Wayne made it to my home.

Kees


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 21, 2008)

DoubleDutch said:


> Mmmm,
> 
> Personally I think the anticipation is half the fun.


Too true. Shortly after you get the flashlight, the party's over. Then, it's on to the next obsession. :devil: Flashaholism, it's a sickness. 

Edit: Sorry for going off topic. Can't wait to get my *E01*!


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 21, 2008)

I just got a mail from fenix-store, saying they sent me a partial shipment. I have one black and one olive E01 on order, so i guess they sent me the black one.


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 21, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> I just got a mail from fenix-store, saying they sent me a partial shipment. I have one black and one olive E01 on order, so i guess they sent me the black one.


----------



## NeonLights (Apr 21, 2008)

Got my black E01 from Brightguy today, spent a little time comparing it to other single AAA lights I have including BS, CS, and DS ARCs, Streamlight Microstream, and Dorcy 1xAAA. I'm not overwhelmed, it won't be replacing my latest ARC AAA-P DS, but it does seem like a very good little light for the $12.50 I paid for it. The wear on the switch contacts on the head concerns me a little bit, but only time will tell if they hold up to heavy use. I'm eagerly waiting for the expertly detailed runtime and output reviews that are sure to come, especially as they compare to the latest ARCs. If this one proves itself in heavy use over the next few weeks, I'll probably buy a couple more.


----------



## powernoodle (Apr 21, 2008)

DoubleDutch said:


> Personally I think the anticipation is half the fun.



Me too. Thats how I ended up with a zillion light, knives and Maxpedition bags. My only issue is how to sneak them past Mrs. Powernoodle, but I've gotten pretty good at it.

I too got a partial order coming. Ordered one black and one blue, so I'm guess its the black one too.

Yo.


----------



## matt0 (Apr 21, 2008)

bullterrier said:


> mine is not shipt yet:mecry:
> and ther is no info on www.fenix-store.com yet if they have it in stock yet:mecry:


 

I got mine in the mail today from Fenix Store. I ordered it soon after it was released on the website.


----------



## Led75 (Apr 21, 2008)

So what do you think about it???


----------



## techwg (Apr 21, 2008)

NeonLights said:


> The wear on the switch contacts on the head concerns me a little bit, but only time will tell if they hold up to heavy use.



Whats the issue with them? Arent they just like any other they have made?


----------



## edc3 (Apr 21, 2008)

matt0 said:


> I got mine in the mail today from Fenix Store. I ordered it soon after it was released on the website.




What color did you get?


----------



## techwg (Apr 21, 2008)

he got olive


----------



## edc3 (Apr 21, 2008)

techwg said:


> he got olive



Thanks! That's what I ordered. Maybe there's some hope I'll get mine this week.


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 21, 2008)

techwg said:


> he got olive


From Fenix-Store? So they're shipping out both black AND olive now?


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 21, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> From Fenix-Store? So they're shipping out both black AND olive now?


They only sent the black one to me now. I ordered black and olive the day after they listed them.


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 21, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> They only sent the black one to me now. I ordered black and olive the day after they listed them.


Hmm... I ordered an olive the day after they were announced. Then added a purple one on the 14th, but then changed it to a black one. LOL 
So my black one is way back in the queue.:mecry:So the olive will be the first one I get.


----------



## matt0 (Apr 21, 2008)

edc3 said:


> What color did you get?


 
I got black. techwg, were you referring to me or somebody else?

So far it seems like a GREAT light. It is a little dimmer than an L0D Q4 on low (withOUT the awful pwm flicker! *thumbsup*) The head twists very smoothly and the construction is top notch.


















E01 on the left L0D on the right






L0D on the left E01 on the right





That was the best I could do during the daytime. None of the rooms in my house can get completely dark so I had to use a closet. Later tonight, I will try to get some better beamshots and maybe some comparison shots.

If the pictures are bigger than allowed just let me know.

EDIT: In the comparison shots, the L0D is on LOW. IIRC, Fenix rates the low beam at 11 lumens


----------



## edc3 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Matt. Hmmm...I may need a Black to go with my Olive.

In the bottom pic the beam and tint on the E01 looks nicer than the L0D.


----------



## skalomax (Apr 21, 2008)

I've received mine as well.
Took some pictures, now just looking for the USB cord.

MUCH dimmer than anticipated, finish is great though. Maybe It's the batteries.


----------



## matt0 (Apr 21, 2008)

edc3 said:


> Thanks for the pics Matt. Hmmm...I may need a Black to go with my Olive.
> 
> In the bottom pic the beam and tint on the E01 looks nicer than the L0D.


 
The beam is kind of strange. The hotspot is pretty blue but the spill has a much warmer tint than the L0D. (is that normal for a nichia led?) I think the smoothness is due to the unpolished reflector. I had been thinking I would polish it to a shine once I got it in my hands but after using it, I think its fine. The L0D has a much brighter sidespill and a better overall tint.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 21, 2008)

skalomax said:


> I've received mine as well.
> Took some pictures, now just looking for the USB cord.
> 
> MUCH dimmer than anticipated, finish is great though. Maybe It's the batteries.



If it's that much dimmer, than I guess we can figure out where all that runtime came from.


----------



## skalomax (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## skalomax (Apr 21, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> If it's that much dimmer, than I guess we can figure out where all that runtime came from.


 
Took some quick beamshots of the E01 compared to a new 5mm keychain 'lighthound' light.
Seems to be about the same to my bad eyes.

'lighthound' 5mm keychain light







Fenix E01






Still a good deal for $12.50.


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks again for the pics guys.


----------



## techwg (Apr 21, 2008)

Must have read that somewhere else lol.. i ordered black also. im not fond of colours lights..


----------



## HighLight (Apr 21, 2008)

skalomax said:


>



How come it says AR coated glass lens on the box?? I didn't think they had any lens at all.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 21, 2008)

HighLight said:


> How come it says AR coated glass lens on the box?? I didn't think they had any lens at all.



No lens, it's probably a leftover from when they use that box and/or graphics for another light like the E1 or something.


----------



## Flashlike (Apr 21, 2008)

I bought 2 of the Fenix EO flashlights and ended up giving them away because I didn't like the tint (too bluish). 
I"ve been anxiously awaiting an olive EO1 that I ordered, but now that the reports have been trickling in I don't think I'm going to very satisfied with the "so so" tint--they way it sounds. 
Is Fenix using cheap grade LEDs in these??


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 21, 2008)

I think a lot of people are expecting too much from a $15 5mm LED keychain light. It's not meant to be a blinding powerhouse. I don't think it's fair to compare it to the L0D, they're completely different.


----------



## warlord (Apr 21, 2008)

I can't comment on the E01 but I can comment on the Nichia GS's. I have some white generic 22,000mcd leds and some Nichia CS E0's. Either look plenty white by themselves but compared to the GS's they are definatly blue.

The GS has a hint of blue in the spot but overall it's a warm white (which is kinda wierd). Color rendition is better than the other white 5mm's I have.


----------



## Yapo (Apr 21, 2008)

wow your olive 1s look nice skalomax! they dont look green at all compared to other pics ive seen of them! now i totally regret changing colour to black


----------



## NeonLights (Apr 21, 2008)

skalomax said:


> MUCH dimmer than anticipated, finish is great though. Maybe It's the batteries.


I went into a very dark room in our house this afternoon and compared my new E01 to my ARC BS, CS, DS, Dorcy AAA, Fenix L0D, and SL Microstream. To my barely trained eyes, the output and hotspot seem closest to my ARC CS, although with the typical GS oval hotspot. Hopefully the longer runtime makes up for the lower than expected output. I did swap batteries back and forth (alkaline and lithium) just to make sure it wasn't a battery issue.


----------



## mudman cj (Apr 21, 2008)

Is it brighter on lithium than on alkaline?


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine (black) looks easily twice as bright as my E0. Better throw too. The twist feels just right. No problem with one hand operation. The light has two flat spots, making it easy to hold in my teeth...and one side could be engraved with something..._forever in love.._.or some other mushy sweet thing. The texture feels great...not as rough as an Arc... but easier to clean. The tint is much better than the E0...but as said, still has that 5mm blue in the hot spot. 

Perhaps my expectations were lower than others. But in my opinion this is a superb little light. At the $15 dollar price point...they will make excellent gifts...add a lithium batt and a non-flashohalic could easily get a year or more of use before a batt change.

It`s nothing like the L0D Q4. It is what it is...:thumbsup:​


----------



## WadeF (Apr 22, 2008)

Part of my E01's shipped Monday. Hope to get them later this week.  They look great from everyone's pictures!


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Apr 22, 2008)

I can't complain about mine, Its worth the $15.00, money well spent


----------



## Probedude (Apr 22, 2008)

skalomax said:


> Took some quick beamshots of the E01 compared to a new 5mm keychain 'lighthound' light.
> Seems to be about the same to my bad eyes.
> 
> 'lighthound' 5mm keychain light



Is that the $0.99 Lighthound freebie they give away with each order?

For my use looks like I should keep my Fauxton on my keychain and give away the E01's I bought.


----------



## techwg (Apr 22, 2008)

Well i have 2 black ones in my hand, and they are perfect. A warmer tint than my E0, however it does have a blue tint also, which i think i read above, and yes it is weird, but i love these lights! This is way better than the E0, and now is my quick access light.


----------



## bullterrier (Apr 22, 2008)

mine haven't yet shipped out:sigh: 
I'm waiting for 2 black and 2 olive. 
and no info on fenix store homepage that they have received then.


----------



## ViReN (Apr 22, 2008)

has any one compared light output to the Arc AAA

any beamshots?


----------



## Blue72 (Apr 22, 2008)

ViReN said:


> has any one compared light output to the Arc AAA
> 
> any beamshots?


 

From what I read so far from the Internet. They are way less brighter than the ARC DS and are more comparable to the ARC CS.

I guess that explains the long runtime.


----------



## Alero (Apr 22, 2008)

Badbeams3 said:


> The light has two flat spots, making it easy to hold in my teeth...and one side could be engraved with something..._forever in love.._.or some other mushy sweet thing.
> 
> It`s nothing like the L0D Q4. It is what it is...:thumbsup:​


 

Hold in your teeth? Forever in love? Man you really like your new light!


----------



## EntropyQ3 (Apr 22, 2008)

dd61999 said:


> From what I read so far from the Internet. They are way less brighter than the ARC DS and are more comparable to the ARC CS.
> 
> I guess that explains the long runtime.



And the E01 is better off for feeding the LED less current. This web-page has accumulated quite a bit of life-time vs. output vs. current input info for 5mm LEDs, and they really REALLY don't like to be overdriven, quite apart from the efficiency losses.
http://www.molalla.net/~leeper/5mmdeg.htm
Even the E01 is probably a bit higher in input current than is really conductive to long and healthy 5mm LED life.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 22, 2008)

Actually we don`t know what the run time is yet...we know it is not the brightest 5mm AAA light...we know it is very well made.

We need a runtime chart...a showdown with some other 5mm lights. Then we can decide if the trade off in brightness is worth it.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 22, 2008)

Didn't everyone realize this wasn't going to be as bright as the Arc DS/GS? Just like the Arc CS vs E0, the Fenix starts out at around 2/3 the brightness of it's counterpart Arc, but because of the regulation it is brighter throughout most of the runtime. This was discussed for about 2 pages upthread.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 22, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Didn't everyone realize this wasn't going to be as bright as the Arc DS/GS? Just like the Arc CS vs E0, the Fenix starts out at around 2/3 the brightness of it's counterpart Arc, but because of the regulation it is brighter throughout most of the runtime. This was discussed for about 2 pages upthread.



Yep, I realized that. There's no other way to get that stated runtime using the same LED without dropping power, which equates to less brightness. I'm expecting (I'll know for sure by the end of the week), that the E01 is going to be approximately 25%-35% dimmer than the Arc-AAA DS.


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 22, 2008)

Just ordered a purple one for my wife. For $15 - 8%, I'm not concerned about a bluish tint. If it gives 10+ hours of the same level of light as those little Lighthound freebies I have floating around, and proves durable, I'll be very happy.

Though the GS's oval hotspot is a little weird. 

How long do those little fauxtons run on those itty-bitty batteries, anyway?


----------



## shadeone (Apr 22, 2008)

will this little light be able to be modded like the millermods arc-aaa's with two stages? Id like to see what kind of max output this thing could be pushed to do!I got two black ones coming from fenix-store soon! hopefully they get here soon!

shade


----------



## chaosmagnet (Apr 22, 2008)

I just got a shipment notification from fenix-store.com for my black E01.


----------



## Jarl (Apr 22, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> Yep, I realized that. There's no other way to get that stated runtime using the same LED without dropping power, which equates to less brightness. I'm expecting (I'll know for sure by the end of the week), that the E01 is going to be approximately 25%-35% dimmer than the Arc-AAA DS.



oh FFS. I know you're not stupid, so why did you forget about efficiency? Just because the LED is the same, doesn't mean the circuit boards have similar efficiencies.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 22, 2008)

Jarl said:


> oh FFS. I know you're not stupid, so why did you forget about efficiency? Just because the LED is the same, doesn't mean the circuit boards have similar efficiencies.



I didn't forget about efficiency. If I had, I would have increased my guess to 40%-50% less bright.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 22, 2008)

ARC is supposed to be unregulated and Fenix to be regulated.

Did we not all expect the ARC to be brightest on fresh batteries and the Fenix to be brightest after some time?


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 22, 2008)

The Arc is semi-regulated. Like I said, until someone proves the claims of the E01, it's all speculation and marketing literature.


----------



## DoubleDutch (Apr 22, 2008)

BigBluefish said:


> How long do those little fauxtons run on those itty-bitty batteries, anyway?


 
I 've never really tested this, but after 30-60 mins they must be way below 50%, I would think. And a more expensive battery change at that (with high quality coin cells).

Kees


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 22, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> The Arc is semi-regulated. Like I said, until someone proves the claims of the E01, it's all speculation and marketing literature.


 
This is true...we need a runtime test...see if the 10 hour claim is fact or marketing fiction...and we need to know just how much dimmer it is than other similar lights... How well did Fenix do on thier choice of picking the sweet point...runtime vs brightness.

If it truly runs 10 ~11 hours on an alkiline batt at 2/3 brightness of other lights...will we be happy  Or


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 22, 2008)

Badbeams3 said:


> This is true...we need a runtime test...see if the 10 hour claim is fact or marketing fiction...and we need to know just how much dimmer it is than other similar lights... How well did Fenix do on thier choice of picking the sweet point...runtime vs brightness.
> 
> If it truly runs 10 ~11 hours on an alkiline batt at 2/3 brightness of other lights...will we be happy  Or



Agreed.


----------



## servito (Apr 22, 2008)

bullterrier said:


> mine haven't yet shipped out:sigh:
> I'm waiting for 2 black and 2 olive.
> and no info on fenix store homepage that they have received then.



Bullterrier, I have ordered today an E01 and a L0D Q4 at Fenix-Store, then they have sent me an e-mail telling me the olives were expected to arrive by the end of this week or the beggining of next week. Don't know if that will be truth, but it states on their website that international orders can take from 1 to 2 weeks to arrive.

Cheers.


----------



## EntropyQ3 (Apr 22, 2008)

Badbeams3 said:


> This is true...we need a runtime test...see if the 10 hour claim is fact or marketing fiction...and we need to know just how much dimmer it is than other similar lights... How well did Fenix do on thier choice of picking the sweet point...runtime vs brightness.
> 
> If it truly runs 10 ~11 hours on an alkiline batt at 2/3 brightness of other lights...will we be happy  Or


I will be .
5mm LEDs are cheap, cheerful and remarkably resilient, but feeding them a lot of power is very dubious. They're just not made for it, and if you want to go beyond their abilities, you should use a power LED, IMHO. For a couple of dollars more, you get much higher output if that's what you want, and the better power LEDs have better efficiency as well, even at low power, and vastly better efficiency (and of course much much better life time) at 50mA and up where you are already outside the recommended range of the GS.
Again, I would be very pleased if Fenix had elected to feed the LED 15mA, but I would guess from their power draw/run time numbers that the E01 current will prove to be 30mA or so. People like brighter lights, and most people won't put hundreds of hours of use into it, so maybe it's an OK compromise.

People wanting cheap pocket rockets should really turn to something else than 5mm LEDs though. The KD buckle light in its latest incarnation springs to mind.


----------



## bullterrier (Apr 22, 2008)

servito said:


> Bullterrier, I have ordered today an E01 and a L0D Q4 at Fenix-Store, then they have sent me an e-mail telling me the olives were expected to arrive by the end of this week or the beggining of next week. Don't know if that will be truth, but it states on their website that international orders can take from 1 to 2 weeks to arrive.
> 
> Cheers.



they have not shipped my yet 
but i know it will get them in the end. more i wait on them the more i will appreciate them


----------



## mudman cj (Apr 22, 2008)

EntropyQ3 - you make some good points. It makes me wonder why no one is making a light this same size using a Cree driven at 30 mA or less. It could use the same polished aluminum 'reflector' ala Millermods, or perhaps even a small optic. Though I suspect an optic would not be to most peoples liking since a light like this is typically used in close quarters where flood is king.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 22, 2008)

Has anyone compared the brightness of this Fenix E01

with the (now discontinued) Fenix E1 ?



Fenix claims:

E1 at 12 Lumens

E01 at 10 Lumens

_


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 22, 2008)

Perhaps Fenix will bring foward a new E-1. 20~30 lumen...3~4 hr runtime.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 22, 2008)

Badbeams3 said:


> Perhaps Fenix will bring foward a new E-1. 20~30 lumen...3~4 hr runtime.



That's the first mode on the LOD (same size as E1 btw). 30 lumens for 3.5 hours. The big plus it has is there are 2 more brightness modes after that, but you never have to use them if you don't want to.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 22, 2008)

Marduke said:


> That's the first mode on the LOD (same size as E1 btw). 30 lumens for 3.5 hours. The big plus it has is there are 2 more brightness modes after that, but you never have to use them if you don't want to.


 
True...but the E1 had flat regulation...and I was thinking a price of around $20~25. I doubt if Fenix will make one...as you point out...it would be redundent other than regulation/price.


----------



## Yapo (Apr 22, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Fenix claims:
> 
> E1 at 12 Lumens
> 
> E01 at 10 Lumens


 
It would be quite depressing if its output was lower than L0D's low at 7.5 lumens for RB80/P4 or 9 Lumens for the Q4...because the E01 at 10 Lumens for 10hrs was giving me the impression that it was running more efficiently than the L0D's 8.5hr runtime at a lower output...I know that the output and runtime usually turns out to be a little exaggerated but it wouldnt seem right if the E01 was dimmer.


----------



## nikon (Apr 22, 2008)

Yapo said:


> It would be quite depressing if its output was lower than L0D's low at 7.5 lumens for RB80/P4 or 9 Lumens for the Q4...because the E01 at 10 Lumens for 10hrs was giving me the impression that it was running more efficiently than the L0D's 8.5hr runtime at a lower output...I know that the output and runtime usually turns out to be a little exaggerated but it wouldnt seem right if the E01 was dimmer.


I just put up a few beam shots at this link...https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2448907#post2448907

The EO1 I received is far below the stated 10 lumens. Less than half that.


----------



## HighLight (Apr 22, 2008)

Badbeams3 said:


> This is true...we need a runtime test...see if the 10 hour claim is fact or marketing fiction...and we need to know just how much dimmer it is than other similar lights... How well did Fenix do on thier choice of picking the sweet point...runtime vs brightness.
> 
> If it truly runs 10 ~11 hours on an alkiline batt at 2/3 brightness of other lights...will we be happy  Or



If it don't output at least 10 lumens as claimed then I won't be very happy.


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 22, 2008)

HighLight said:


> If it don't output at least 10 lumens as claimed then I won't be very happy.


I'm kinda feeling the same way. Almost glad I only ordered two.  What good is a quality light if it doesn't put out what's promised?


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 22, 2008)

From the pictures in another thread comparing the E0 and E01 you can easily see that the E01 is MUCH brighter than the E0. So it won't be far from promised.


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 22, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> From the pictures in another thread comparing the E0 and E01 you can easily see that the E01 is MUCH brighter than the E0. So it won't be far from promised.


I really hope that's the case. I've already seen a couple negative opinions about this light. I hope it's just a case if people expecting too much from a 5mm light.


----------



## swxb12 (Apr 22, 2008)

Roughly same output as the E0? That would be strange. Looking forward to more reviews.


----------



## Yapo (Apr 22, 2008)

i was suposed to be getting mine a few days ago...it was meant to be 2 days shipping time...its been 5 and still nothing...:shakehead


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Apr 22, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> I really hope that's the case. I've already seen a couple negative opinions about this light. I hope it's just a case if people expecting too much from a 5mm light.



I agree. nearly 20 pages in this thread before a single person had one just screams disappointment IMO.


----------



## Bearcat (Apr 22, 2008)

Yapo said:


> It would be quite depressing if its output was lower than L0D's low at 7.5 lumens for RB80/P4 or 9 Lumens for the Q4...because the E01 at 10 Lumens for 10hrs was giving me the impression that it was running more efficiently than the L0D's 8.5hr runtime at a lower output...I know that the output and runtime usually turns out to be a little exaggerated but it wouldnt seem right if the E01 was dimmer.


 
I questioned that awhile back and was told that it had to do with constant current or something like that verses pulse rate or something like that. Any how, it did not make sense to me that a 5mm LED was more efficient than a Q4. I just know enough to be dangerous.

At any rate, I love my E0 and hopefully I will appreciate the E01 as much when it arrives. Luckily, I did not listen to all the people who stated that the E0 was too dim. I don't understand why people totally judge a light by how bright it is, and disregard its super long flat regulated run-time.


----------



## Yapo (Apr 22, 2008)

lol...my mum came home and found 2 parcels on the front door for me...turns out the E01 was sittin on my door step already! as well as my new 2008 Olight T10 and some Fenix accesories... i just opened the Fenix parcel and out came a strawberry Chupa Chup! does Torchworld.com usually give free lolly pops? or did someone's snack fall into it while packaging! gonna test it out after i finish my lunch!


EDIT: Just tested it out!!! its definitely brighter than the L0D rb80's low claimed at 7.5 Lumens...at least at the hotspot anyway...but the spill isnt as wide and the hotspot isnt much of it spot its more like hotline with a yellow ring around it!


----------



## Burgess (Apr 22, 2008)

Would someone kindly test the E01

to see if the *cap from a Chap-Stik tube* will fit nicely,

as it does on the E1 and L0D.



If it DOES . . . .


Then i recommend you find a Chap-Stik in "Natural" flavor,
as it has a *semi-transparent* cap. 


Works *very nicely* on the E1 and L0D models !

:twothumbs


Thank you to everybody for posting their initial thoughts and reactions here.

:wave:

_


----------



## geek4christ (Apr 23, 2008)

Bearcat said:


> At any rate, I love my E0 and hopefully I will appreciate the E01 as much when it arrives. Luckily, I did not listen to all the people who stated that the E0 was too dim. I don't understand why people totally judge a light by how bright it is, and disregard its super long flat regulated run-time.



I'm totally with you, there. I loved my E0 before I gave it to a buddy. It was exactly what I needed for walking around the house at night while my wife is sleeping.

It may just be me, but I preferred its beam to that of my Gerber Infinity Ultra. It just seemed more usable (maybe due to a shallow reflector, hence more spill). I'm actually hoping the E01's extra brightness doesn't end up annoying me for the around-the-house usage.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Would someone kindly test the E01
> 
> to see if the *cap from a Chap-Stik tube* will fit nicely,
> 
> ...



I just put my chapstick top on the E01 on my desk..it fits, but is VERY tight.

The L0D fits better than the E01 does.


----------



## matt0 (Apr 23, 2008)

Just in case anyone was thinking about this, polishing the reflector doesn't seem to make a difference. The amount of light and the shape of the beam seem entirely the same to me. IMO, the light is perfect. I think a lot of people were expecting too much.

Before 








After










However, I didn't use any kind of polishing compund so it's not a mirror finish. I just used a tapered cloth wheel that came with a Dremel.


----------



## Blue72 (Apr 23, 2008)

So does anyone have side by side pics of the E01 and the ARC for size comparison.


----------



## Jarl (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes, in another thread... try looking first?

Anyone do an official E01 to E0 comparison? I know someone's modded their E0 so it should be as an E01 would be and posted pics, I'm interested in actual comparisons.


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 23, 2008)

matt0 said:


> Just in case anyone was thinking about this, polishing the reflector doesn't seem to make a difference. The amount of light and the shape of the beam seem entirely the same to me. IMO, the light is perfect. I think a lot of people were expecting too much.
> 
> However, I didn't use any kind of polishing compund so it's not a mirror finish. I just used a tapered cloth wheel that came with a Dremel.


Thanks for the great pictures! I was considering doing that to mine when they come in. But I think I'll leave them "as is" if you say it makes no difference.


----------



## NeonLights (Apr 23, 2008)

Jarl said:


> Yes, in another thread... try looking first?
> 
> Anyone do an official E01 to E0 comparison? I know someone's modded their E0 so it should be as an E01 would be and posted pics, I'm interested in actual comparisons.


LMAO, you should try searching yourself. I guess you missed the three page thread titled "E01 and E0 compare".


----------



## Blue72 (Apr 23, 2008)

Jarl said:


> Yes, in another thread... try looking first?


 
I only see beamshots.... am I missing it.......can someone help me?


----------



## WadeF (Apr 23, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> The Arc is semi-regulated. Like I said, until someone proves the claims of the E01, it's all speculation and marketing literature.


 
As soon as I get my ARC GS back I'll pop an akaline AAA in the ARC and a E01, and let 'em go. Then I'll try a pair of Eneloops, and then some Energizer lithiums.


----------



## nikon (Apr 23, 2008)

dd61999 said:


> I only see beamshots.... am I missing it.......can someone help me?


Here ya go...https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/195572


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for the pics and I guess I'm one that can not ever be satisfied. That LED is set way too deep into the reflector. There's so much wasted light that's not getting out the front, it's crazy.


----------



## Blue72 (Apr 23, 2008)

nikon said:


> Here ya go...https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/195572


 

Thanks Nikon

But I was looking for the pics of the Arc and E01, not the e01 and e0


----------



## Marduke (Apr 23, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> Thanks for the pics and I guess I'm one that can not ever be satisfied. That LED is set way too deep into the reflector. There's so much wasted light that's not getting out the front, it's crazy.



The Nichia GS is only about a 15 degree beam angle, so very little of the light would ever reach a reflector either way. That's why most 5mm lights don't even have a traditional reflector.

My guess is that Fenix was trying to capture that little bit of refracted light that comes off the very tip of the dome of a 5mm LED and use it to soften the beam pattern. If you hold a 5mm parallel something flat, you see what I mean. It's just a small % of the total light, but it would help smooth the beam pattern if you could use it. Bare LED's, and lights like the Arc and E0 don't capture it at all, and it just goes off to either side of the light and is not part of the useful beam pattern.

You can see the effect very well in these pictures:
http://www.dealextreme.com/customerphotos/1100-374c28e2-4d77-47ee-8b68-a6c1c623c22f.jpg
http://www.dealextreme.com/customerphotos/1100-3cd22a0c-e495-478a-9521-adc1290cd859.jpg
http://www.dealextreme.com/customerphotos/1253-39692882-c36f-4a01-848b-b5bdd05c1552.jpg

And this one is a genuine GS
http://www.dealextreme.com/productimages/sku_12270_5.jpg


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Marduke said:


> The Nichia GS is only about a 15 degree beam angle, so very little of the light would ever reach a reflector either way. That's why most 5mm lights don't even have a traditional reflector.
> 
> My guess is that Fenix was trying to capture that little bit of refracted light that comes off the very tip of the dome of a 5mm LED and use it to soften the beam pattern. If you hold a 5mm parallel something flat, you see what I mean. It's just a small % of the total light, but it would help smooth the beam pattern if you could use it. Bare LED's, and lights like the Arc and E0 don't capture it at all, and it just goes off to either side of the light and is not part of the useful beam pattern.
> 
> ...


Aha! So that's why Fenix recessed the LED so far. Thanks for that info Marduke.:thumbsup:


----------



## AFAustin (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, this is getting interesting. Seems like reaction so far has ranged from disappointing to "perfect".

Looking forward to my order......


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 23, 2008)

OK, so my (4) units arrived from BrightGuy today. I have a partial shipment on the way from Fenix-Store. I have a random unit on the meter now for about 15-minutes and I believe I can draw these very very early conclusions.

-- The E01 has better regulation, a more flatter curve, if a curve at all.
-- The E01 is dimmer, whereas it's initial reading is 2500 vs. 3570 of the Arc. I'm only 30-minutes into the test.

Some personal comments:

-- Fit and finish is fine. I wish the Olive color was darker.
-- The LED (and this is my biggest complaint) is set too deep into the reflector.
-- Because of the deep-set LED, side spill is pretty useless in what I look for in this type of light.

Some of my opinions may change as I play and learn more about the light. It's still daylight, so I can't do any "real" outside/real use stuff yet. Keep in mind that I have not even had these an hour yet.


----------



## DaveG (Apr 23, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Would someone kindly test the E01
> 
> to see if the *cap from a Chap-Stik tube* will fit nicely,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip on the Chap Stick cap good idea.


----------



## Lite_me (Apr 23, 2008)

dd61999 said:


> Thanks Nikon
> 
> But I was looking for the pics of the Arc and E01, not the e01 and e0


I swear I saw a pic of an Arc-P and an E01 side by side somewhere. But I can't find it either. If it helps, memory tells me they were virtually identical in size. Someone here has to have both and should be able to confirm that.


----------



## Brownstone (Apr 23, 2008)

Has anybody modded a P7 into their E01 yet?
:devil:


----------



## stitch_paradox (Apr 23, 2008)

howcome some have the olive already. My black one arrived from fenix store but no olive.


----------



## edc3 (Apr 23, 2008)

stitch_paradox said:


> howcome some have the olive already. My black one arrived from fenix store but no olive.



They may have gotten theirs from BrightGuy.


----------



## Yapo (Apr 23, 2008)

stitch_paradox said:


> howcome some have the olive already. My black one arrived from fenix store but no olive.


 
Well for once Fenix-store wasn't the first to get the E01's shipping out...there were a few other stores shipping out a week or so before and also unlike fenix-store they didnt have a massive preorder to fill...so that might be why your olive hasnt arrived yet!


----------



## Led75 (Apr 23, 2008)

I got the 3 E01,s today!...They are all brighter than my E0 but i agree not 10 lumens id say 6 but the beam is whiter! and has hot spot for greater distance The third one i chose to carry is brighter than the other 2 id say close to 8 lumes. And another thing the reflector seems to be polished nicely could it be why it appears to be brighter? In all they seem to be nicely made and look better than the E0 and are brighter so for 15 $ each im saticefied!!!


----------



## WadeF (Apr 23, 2008)

You'd think if Fenix-store had a ton of pre-orders, compared to other dealers, Fenix would get more E01's to them first. Maybe they started printing the serial #'s for other countries first, GB, AU, JP?, etc, and the US was last (alphabetical?) so the US one's were later?

Also the other countries probably receive them quicker shipping wise.


----------



## NeonLights (Apr 23, 2008)

Lite_me said:


> I swear I saw a pic of an Arc-P and an E01 side by side somewhere. But I can't find it either. If it helps, memory tells me they were virtually identical in size. Someone here has to have both and should be able to confirm that.


Close, but not identical in size. I went out in my shop and put a caliper on both of them. Both came in at exactly 2 13/16" long, although the ARC seems a bit shorter due to the size of its bottom lug. The Fenix is approximately(just a hair under) 1/16" larger in diameter than the ARC. The difference in size is more noticeable when handling them in person.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 23, 2008)

FWIW, Fenix claimed the (old) E0 at 5.5 Lumens.

_


----------



## nakahoshi (Apr 23, 2008)

Unless Ive missed it in one of the many threads about this light...

what is included with the light? Anything at all? (Split Ring, spare O-rings or anything?) Just curious. should be great for the family. Has anyone posted a picture of the packaging?

-bobby


----------



## Marduke (Apr 23, 2008)

nakahoshi said:


> Unless Ive missed it in one of the many threads about this light...
> 
> what is included with the light? Anything at all? (Split Ring, spare O-rings or anything?) Just curious. should be great for the family. Has anyone posted a picture of the packaging?
> 
> -bobby



All upthread
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2447440&postcount=575

Comes with split ring and o-ring


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Apr 23, 2008)

nakahoshi said:


> Unless Ive missed it in one of the many threads about this light...
> 
> what is included with the light? Anything at all? (Split Ring, spare O-rings or anything?) Just curious. should be great for the family. Has anyone posted a picture of the packaging?
> 
> -bobby



Its only comes with a split ring and one spare rubber O'ring seal
The packaging has a transparent plastic window


----------



## WadeF (Apr 24, 2008)

There have been a lot of comments about the E01's reflector. I tried taking some shots to show where light is reflecting off the reflector for anyone who maybe interested, or be able to tell us what they think:













Same exposure as above (1/1000, f5.6, ISO 100), but more direct, which shows most of the light is coming straight out, and just a little on the sides:




1/1000, f/10, ISO 100




1/1000, f/10, ISO 100 angled away slightly more than above pic:




1 sec, f/2.8, ISO 100, E01 in hand in the lower left corner:


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 24, 2008)

Wade, is the hot spot really _that_ blue?


----------



## servito (Apr 24, 2008)

It would be quite interesting to heard the opinions of those who have got more than one unit, just to know if there are great differences between each one they have got, in brightness, sidespill and tint.

Hey guys, I encourage you post your comments on this.
Thanks.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 24, 2008)

servito said:


> It would be quite interesting to heard the opinions of those who have got more than one unit, just to know if there are great differences between each one they have got, in brightness, sidespill and tint.
> 
> Hey guys, I encourage you post your comments on this.
> Thanks.



Of course, there's a difference. Of my (3) units, with (4) more on the way, one of them have totally "different" tint. With each of these units, the build is somewhat different as it relates to the placing of the LED. Some set deeper than other, so not as centered as other. White-wall shining also shows different patterns and artifacts between each unit.


----------



## WadeF (Apr 24, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> Wade, is the hot spot really _that_ blue?


 
The white balance was on automatic, the hot spot is more purple than blue. It's about the same as my Arc GS was. I think that's the nature of the Nichia LED's, they have a tint in the hot spot


----------



## BabyDoc (Apr 24, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> Of course, there's a difference. Of my (3) units, with (4) more on the way, one of them have totally "different" tint. With each of these units, the build is somewhat different as it relates to the placing of the LED. Some set deeper than other, so not as centered as other. White-wall shining also shows different patterns and artifacts between each unit.


 
Given the differences between your samples as to the LED placement with regards to centering and depth, do you see any significant differences in brightness, throw, or spill? If so, is centering more crucial, or the depth more crucial? I have the opportunity of being able to go to my Fenix dealer and hand pick my lights. It would be nice to know what to look for.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 24, 2008)

BabyDoc said:


> Given the differences between your samples as to the LED placement with regards to centering and depth, do you see any significant differences in brightness, throw, or spill? If so, is centering more crucial, or the depth more crucial? I have the opportunity of being able to go to my Fenix dealer and hand pick my lights. It would be nice to know what to look for.



The deeper the LED it set into the reflector/bezel, the narrower the spill light is. Not what I'm looking for in this type of light. If it could come out, half-way, to the bezel edge, I think it would be much better.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 24, 2008)

These have been out for a week now and no runtime test :sigh:. I want to order more lights...the colored ones...but waiting for verification of run time by one of our CPF testers so we can get the facts down.


----------



## st4r_314 (Apr 24, 2008)

Badbeams3 said:


> These have been out for a week now and no runtime test :sigh:. I want to order more lights...the colored ones...but waiting for verification of run time by one of our CPF testers so we can get the facts down.


Word. (Looking to replace the stock solitaire on my keychain with the e01 & as possible gifts too)


----------



## AlexSchira (Apr 24, 2008)

Received notice of a partial shipment. Translation, my black one is on the way but the orange ones haven't shipped yet.


----------



## Jarl (Apr 24, 2008)

maybe they're still going? :lol:


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 24, 2008)

Badbeams3 said:


> These have been out for a week now and no runtime test :sigh:. I want to order more lights...the colored ones...but waiting for verification of run time by one of our CPF testers so we can get the facts down.


I think TIN is doing some sort of tests on a couple of them. Not sure how in-depth he is going.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 24, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> I think TIN is doing some sort of tests on a couple of them. Not sure how in-depth he is going.



Ready to start a "quick review" thread now.


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 24, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> Ready to start a "quick review" thread now.


Awesome! We appreciate your time and effort. :thumbsup:
Will that be in the "Flashlight Reviews" area?


----------



## Brownstone (Apr 25, 2008)

Can anybody point to or post a side-by-side photo of an E01 with an L0D? I'd like to see how they compare in size.


----------



## Bearcat (Apr 25, 2008)

I couldn't be happier, they are on their way with only a month wait. 

I just got my shipping notice from the Fenix Store for my 2 olive E01s and I can now stop worrying if they are going to arrive in time for me to take them with me on my 4 day long fishing and camping trip that I'm leaving on first thing in the morning.


----------



## matt0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Brownstone said:


> Can anybody point to or post a side-by-side photo of an E01 with an L0D? I'd like to see how they compare in size.


 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2447417&postcount=570


----------



## chaosmagnet (Apr 25, 2008)

My black E01 is here. I am happy with it. It looks and feels well-made, and it works. I've put it in the bug out bag I keep in my car with an Energizer lithium in it. My P2D is better for EDC for me, as I can get a lot more light when I need it.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow !


This thread already has* 30 Thousand Hits* ! ! !



Lotsa' interest, for a 15 Dollar flashlight.

:twothumbs


----------



## AlexSchira (Apr 27, 2008)

https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=27_38&products_id=184

Anyone know if this clip will fit the new EO1 with the differently shaped body?


----------



## Marduke (Apr 27, 2008)

AlexSchira said:


> https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=27_38&products_id=184
> 
> Anyone know if this clip will fit the new EO1 with the differently shaped body?



I'll let you know Monday or Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## Led75 (Apr 27, 2008)

YES !It fits guys i took it off my E1 ..But its a lil tighter fit! Especially it want it at the top like its shown on E0


----------



## WadeF (Apr 28, 2008)

My olive E01 came in. The head's HA is a bit darker than the body's, but other than that it's great! Here are some pics with my black E01, they are now waiting on the arrival of their blue, orange, and purple buddies:


----------



## cybersoga (Apr 28, 2008)

WadeF said:


> My olive E01 came in. The head's HA is a bit darker than the body's, but other than that it's great! Here are some pics with my black E01, they are now waiting on the arrival of their blue, orange, and purple buddies:



The serial numbers on yours look slightly better aligned, anodising pretty similar to the olive one I received. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## WadeF (Apr 28, 2008)

cybersoga said:


> The serial numbers on yours look slightly better aligned, anodising pretty similar to the olive one I received. Thanks for the photos.


 
Yeah, I guess they aren't perfect, but I'm surprised a $15 light has serial numbers in the first place.  It doens't matter to me where they are located, or if their is a serial # in the first place, hehe. I guess it's more important for collectors, and for Fenix to keep track of their products should there be any problems.


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 28, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Yeah, I guess they aren't perfect, but I'm surprised a $15 light has serial numbers in the first place.  It doens't matter to me where they are located, or if their is a serial # in the first place, hehe. I guess it's more important for collectors, and for Fenix to keep track of their products should there be any problems.


Can we really call it a serial number when each light doesn't have it's own number? This numbers indicate something ells. It have been several threads about this.


----------



## nikon (Apr 28, 2008)

The number may be a product code containing, among other information, the date or week of manufacture. This would allow Fenix to know exactly which iteration of the light it is and allow them to keep track of failure rates, etc..


----------



## bullterrier (Apr 28, 2008)

nikon said:


> The number may be a product code containing, among other information, the date or week of manufacture. This would allow Fenix to know exactly which iteration of the light it is and allow them to keep track of failure rates, etc..



i think nikon is on to something. i think it's a batch number so the can track failure rate. of each batch.


----------



## Centropolis (Apr 28, 2008)

an your olive one looks like they took two lights of different color, took them apart and put them back together again with the head switched or something! 

I ordered an olive one.....no offense to you but I hope mine is not going to be like that.

But I still want them to make the green ones!!!!



WadeF said:


> My olive E01 came in. The head's HA is a bit darker than the body's, but other than that it's great! Here are some pics with my black E01, they are now waiting on the arrival of their blue, orange, and purple buddies:


----------



## Centropolis (Apr 28, 2008)

Anyone can suggest where I can find a quality neck lanyard for the E01? (Who knows…..a quality lanyard may cost more than $15!?)


----------



## Illum (Apr 28, 2008)

servito said:


> It would be quite interesting to heard the opinions of those who have got more than one unit, just to know if there are great differences between each one they have got, in brightness, sidespill and tint.
> 
> Hey guys, I encourage you post your comments on this.
> Thanks.




I received my order today, I bought two Olive color ones....I'm keeping the lesser one of the two and give the better one to the gf....now some pics of mine







the head is significantly darker and too small for me to grip comfortably, but it doesn't affect the light's function.




No solder blob on this....nor are there any type of reverse polarity protection evident




its potted, but the PCB seems rather vulnerable since its not recessed




Fenix knife, I forgot the model name




Comparison shots:nana:

one of the two seems to have an issue when replacing batteries, and the bezel feels elliptical rolling on a round body [I.E. feels like I'm scraping the sides every half to full turn or so] and likes to cross-thread when I replace the bezel...its going on my keys, out with the fauxton, in with HAIII

The other one doesn't have the black smudge on the contacts, thread feels like butter, and a rounder beam. That ones going to the gf

EDIT: some beamshots on paper, 6" distance
the lesser one [mine] is on the right
Normal exposure [auto]



-1 stop underexposure



-2 stop underexposure


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 28, 2008)

That's a BIG difference. The "lesser" one, has a much dimmer and more blue beam  I hope at least one of those i'm recieving will be one of the "good" ones..


----------



## Illum (Apr 28, 2008)

someone made a review of it, apparently the dimmer models have longer runtime


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 28, 2008)

Yup.. TIN did that, but yours looked like it was only half as bright compared to the other one. I doubt it has 16hrs runtime on alkaline.. Anyways, i want 10 lumens for 8 hours, not 7 lumens for 11 hours.


----------



## Lighthouse one (Apr 28, 2008)

Just got mine today....nice! Brochure says: 21 hour run time. 11 hour regulated- 10 hours moon mode. I only have a brand X aaa to try for now...but I'd bet a Lithium AAA would last forever! I'm very happy with the brightness...didn't expect a cree!


----------



## EugeneJohn (Apr 28, 2008)

Centropolis said:


> Anyone can suggest where I can find a quality neck lanyard for the E01? (Who knows…..a quality lanyard may cost more than $15!?)



You might check out this link from edcforums.com

http://edcforums.com/index.php?topic=6141.msg156669#bot

Can't go wrong with paracord.


----------



## shadeone (Apr 28, 2008)

got my black one on saturday... teh black finish is damn near perfect... i dont know what you people are complaining about!  here are some pics and comparison to the arc AAA-P DS

















from three feet away, arc on left, e01 on right, brand new energizer e2 lithiums in both:





arc: (sorry, moved the camera slightly, im sure others can do better comparison pics!)





e01:





the e01 is dimmer but call me crazy, i think it throws better...
if you are after runtime and regulated output, the e01 is awesome. if you are in it strictly for brightness, the arc still reigns supreme... the flood on the arc is much better as you can see above. 

My final impression is... if you have an arc already, its really up to you if you want regulated output and a LONG runtime, if you dont have an arc already, GET THE E01!!!!   

shade


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice report shade.


----------



## geek4christ (Apr 28, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> Yup.. TIN did that, but yours looked like it was only half as bright compared to the other one. I doubt it has 16hrs runtime on alkaline.. Anyways, i want 10 lumens for 8 hours, not 7 lumens for 11 hours.



I kind of hope I get a "bad" one...I dug the E0's brightness level a lot. Still kind of nervous that this one will be a little too bright for late night bathroom runs.


----------



## Illum (Apr 28, 2008)

shadeone said:


> got my black one on saturday... teh black finish is damn near perfect... i dont know what you people are complaining about!



the black anodizing has been getting very good reviews, its the colors that has slight "machining" blemishes.
If you look at my pics of the olive drab you'll notice the fine lines that runs the length of the light and some that goes around. But these pics are shot by digital macro and just by the unaided eye I can't see it

:wow: :thanks: for the comparison pics, I originally thought the diameter of the E01 is on par with the arc... I was off by a lot actually


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Apr 28, 2008)

I doubt the diameter difference is very noticeable from the pocket. If anything it allows a little more area to grab and turn it on with one hand. For 15 bucks it seems like a steal. I'll definitely be buying at least two E01's! The significant other has an Arc, but I think the shiny blue would be more physically attractive. 

How about 15 lumens, *single mode* from a warm tint, high powered LED with no pulsing for 30+ hours regulated on 1 x AAA for ~$23.00 shipped? Sure you wouldn't be driving it at near its full capability but it would be extremely useful and you wouldn't have to change the AAA battery for a year. Has this already been done?


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> How about 15 lumens, *single mode* from a warm tint, high powered LED with no pulsing for 30+ hours regulated on 1 x AAA for ~$23.00 shipped?


How would you get 15 lumens for 30+ hours from one AAA cell? Not with todays leds..


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Apr 28, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> How would you get 15 lumens for 30+ hours from one AAA cell? Not with todays leds..



Yeah I guess that is a vast overstatement. My bad.


----------



## Illum (Apr 28, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> How would you get 15 lumens for 30+ hours from one AAA cell? Not with todays leds..



with false advertising, not just 15 lumens...30 lumens is possible


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 28, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> with false advertising, not just 15 lumens...30 lumens is possible


Yes, of course  Or if you replace that aaa with an aa, you will maybe get closer to that 15 lumens for 30 hours. Well, maybe 10 lumens for 25 hours


----------



## Brownstone (Apr 28, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> How would you get 15 lumens for 30+ hours from one AAA cell? Not with todays leds..



Todays LEDs are fine. The problem is today's batteries. As soon as Duracell ships a 6000mAH AAA we'll be good to go. :devil:


----------



## Illum (Apr 28, 2008)

no one recieved their colored E01s?
pics


----------



## Marduke (Apr 28, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> no one recieved their colored E01s?
> pics



They haven't even left the factory yet


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Apr 28, 2008)

I received my order today from Fenix-store and couldn't be happier! Both lights are pretty much the same in terms of overall output. One of them registered at 8.1 lumens while they other is 7.9 lumens according to my lightbox. 
Hard to believe that there is a single AAA light that is 8 lumens and runs for over 13 hours without dimming at all, and costs less than $14 shipped if you buy two. Awesome! Now I'm just waiting for Fenix to make a hot pink one for my Fiance. :naughty:


----------



## paulr (Apr 28, 2008)

Based on shadeone's pics the Arc DS looks near 2x as bright as the E01, putting the E01 at maybe 4 lumens since the DS is rated conservatively. No wonder the battery runtime is so long.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 29, 2008)

paulr said:


> Based on shadeone's pics the Arc DS looks near 2x as bright as the E01, putting the E01 at maybe 4 lumens since the DS is rated conservatively. No wonder the battery runtime is so long.



I think that's a little backwards. If the DS is rated conservatively, that means the E01 actually fairs better, putting it closer to spec. 

Example:
The Arc DS is pegged at 9 lumens. If this is to be believed and the E01 looks half as bright (subjective), that would be 4.5 lumens for the E01. If the Arc DS is conservative at 9 lumens, the real value might be closer to maybe 11 lumens? No matter what the spec is, the E01 appears half as bright (again, subjective). This would put it at 5.5 lumens. 
********Please note these numbers pretty much were pulled out of my a$$********


All I can say is that my E01 is about 2x as bright as my E0, and it's neck and neck with my LOD Q4 on low. It's hard to tell with the LOD because the beam pattern is so different.


----------



## Yapo (Apr 29, 2008)

its seems like lumens is more of a subjective measurement nowadays when you get different lumen ratings...


----------



## nikon (Apr 29, 2008)

Yapo said:


> its seems like lumens is more of a subjective measurement nowadays when you get different lumen ratings...


 
I'm not really sure what you mean by that, but lumen ratings are a measureable standard and should be stated accurately by a manufacturer. I have yet to see anyone claim that they're getting ten lumens from their EO1. The first one I received is quite a bit less bright than my ARC CS, which itself is only about five or six lumens. The second EO1 I received is closer to the ARC CS but still a bit dimmer. 

The one phrase I've seen most often in these forums regarding the EO1 is ""What did you expect for 15.00?". I don't know what anyone else expected, but I expected a freakin' ten lumen light.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 29, 2008)

nikon said:


> The first one I received is quite a bit less bright than my ARC CS, which itself is only about five or six lumens.



How do your know how many lumens the ARC is, according to the runtime graph it is a very variable value?

Until know I have not seen one measure of the lumen output of a E01 from a integrating sphere, i.e. every output value from E01 is a guess, mostly based on comparing it to other flashlight with uncalibrated outputs.

Also the specification from Fenix does not say if it is torch or bulb lumens and what tolerance they are working with, is it 10 +/- 0.1 lumens or maybe 10 +/- 5 lumens?


----------



## Burgess (Apr 29, 2008)

Just some comparison numbers to keep in mind:


Fenix claims --

E0 -- 5.5 Lumens

E1 -- 12 Lumens

E01 -- 10 Lumens



Also, FWIW, i seem to recall reading (here on CPF)

that the ratings for the E0 and the E1 were considered

to be "very accurate, and honest, outta'-the-fronta'-the-Flashlight" Lumens.


So, comparisons are indeed useful here.

_


----------



## Marduke (Apr 29, 2008)

Is everyone forgetting that Arc is conservative, MINIMUM lumen spec?? They use a wider range of bins, so their lumen spec is for the lowest bin in the dimmest possible light. It's not a fair comparison.

Just look at the runtime of E01 vs Arc and judge for yourself which curve you would rather have.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 29, 2008)

I agree. It's pretty simple and each user will need to decide for themselves which aspect of these 1 x AAA lights are most important to them. For me, I'm preferring the E01, due to the much longer run-time and ability to fire from a much more "used/empty" cell. I'll sacrifice the brightness and better beam quality that the Arc has.


----------



## Unforgiven (Apr 29, 2008)

Continued


----------

